# FNRttC to Brighton 13th May 2011



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

I'd forgotten that registration opened today.

Here's the skinny. 

A new route down to Clapham South, and then Tooting Broadway, across Mitcham Common and on toward Coulsdon, where we take a turn up Portnalls Road to Chipstead. Down Reigate Hill, and then along Lonesome Lane, God's gift to cyclists, before we come to Horley. Halfway stop at Planet Sweet - which means baklava! and then by lanes and some B roads to Turners Hill, Ardingly and Lindfield. From there is's Slugwash Lane, and the Horror that is the Beacon, and then down to the Madeira for breakfast. 58 miles.

Now, I may be wrong about this, but I think that this will turn out to be a popular ride. I've not done a mailing yet, so time will tell. Thus far...

Ekene A
David H
Lucy B-P
Alberto C-S
Stuart A
Martin F
Noel C
Roger W
John Gr
Susie F 
Martin T
John E 
Adrian C
Martin F 
Anthony McC 
Rebecca T
Rich P
Teresa P 
Chris B 
Duncan P
Jenny M
Pippsy G 
Greg C 
User10571 B
Tom R
David W 
Li D-N
Bruce R


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2011)

Me please Simon.


----------



## redflightuk (3 Apr 2011)

Yes please Simon.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

These lads make a mean cup of coffee - best of the year last year. Remember to keep back any spare baklava - it's the world's first edible 'Park patch'


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Apr 2011)

E-mail sent...


----------



## Becs (3 Apr 2011)

Yep yep! Bring on my 1st Beacon!


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2011)

Me and Mrs rich p please, Simon. I think you should have Terry's details but if not let me know.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

rich p said:


> Me and Mrs rich p please, Simon. I think you should have Terry's details but if not let me know.




Aw dagnabit! Ride registration finished at 16:18 on the dot, Rich. Terry will be ok - you're just too slow.
But you're welcome along for a beer afterwards. Will you come on your 'bysea' call, or just behave?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2011)

me please me please! even though I can't see the kitchen calendar from Nairobi


----------



## PippaG (3 Apr 2011)

In an amazing feat of mind-reading, I sent my email to register to find I was already on the list





Now, is anyone planning to cycle back?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

Yes. The Devil's in the detail.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Aw dagnabit! Ride registration finished at 16:18 on the dot, Rich. Terry will be ok - you're just too slow.
> But you're welcome along for a beer afterwards. Will you come on your 'bysea' call, or just behave?




No reasonable offer refused Ape!  

We really ought to go somewhere that sells Harveys Sussex bitter though if only for the last couple. What do you fink?


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> Yep yep! Bring on my 1st Beacon!



Really? Oh you're going to suffer! It's like taking a bike up the north face of the Eiger!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

I would drink two fingers of Harveys, or Smiths come to that (which it wont). I'll buy you two halvies anytime. I still fancy the Fortune of War - although it would have changed a bit from 1974 or 75 - can't remember yesterday, let alone  years ago. Where are we?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

Ekene A
David H
Lucy B-P
Alberto C-S
Stuart A
Martin F
Noel C
Roger W
John Gr
Susie F 
Martin T
John E 
Adrian C
Martin F 
Anthony McC 
Rebecca T
Rich P
Teresa P 
Chris B 
Duncan P
Jenny M
Pippsy G 
Greg C 
User10571 B
Tom R
David W 
Li D-N
Bruce R
Steve R 
Stuart P
Katherine P 
Clive B
Tim H
Dan B
Andrew B 
Iain Ap
Rebecca O-B
Jane D 
Iain Ap
Chris Br 
Miranda S 
Mike W


----------



## clivedb (3 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'd forgotten that registration opened today.




Yes, please, Simon.
Thanks


----------



## Wobblers (3 Apr 2011)

Oh, yes please!



Aperitif said:


> Aw dagnabit! Ride registration finished at 16:18 on the dot, Rich. Terry will be ok - you're just too slow.
> But you're welcome along for a beer afterwards. Will you come on your 'bysea' call, or just behave?



I think that nasty Aperitif should buy the first round for such a slur!


----------



## Dan B (3 Apr 2011)

meplease. I think


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Apr 2011)

Yes please Simon.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

clivedb said:


> [/size][/size]
> 
> Yes, please, Simon.
> Thanks


excellent (and to Dan, Andrew and Tim also!)


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It has been suggested to me that I should visit The Mitre. Look at the features, 80 year old landlady, no food, no credit cards. Enjoy it while you can.




The Mitre is a real pub - small, grotty and perfectly formed and sells the best kept Harveys around.

Wouldn't fancy leaving my bike outside though!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

McWobble said:


> Oh, yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that nasty Aperitif should buy the first round for such a slur!



What's new?


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Apr 2011)

Can you make sure you pick a pub that sells plenty of yellow fizzy lager - none of this real ale guff!

I thank you


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

As the Mitre covers all the angles, it must be in the frame.

Anthony - you disgust me. Real ale puts hares on yore chest and rabbits in your hat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2011)

if you want real beer and real lager and real cider from several continents get yourselves to The Evening Star, and or cycle back via Lindfield The Stand Up and or Partridge Green The Partridge.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

Enough already! Will you lot just concentrate on the matter in hand, namely the Bognor ride... oh alright then.


----------



## rb58 (3 Apr 2011)

Yes please Simon, please add me to the list. 

Cheers

Ross


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

^ Not going there - no Harveys.


----------



## User10571 (3 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Ekene A
> David H
> Lucy B-P
> Alberto C-S
> ...



F*kc me! 
The fillage (new term, please note) on this ride appears to have been cranked up to significantly beyond 11.

A good thing.


----------



## Mista Preston (3 Apr 2011)

Can you add me to the list please Simon


----------



## gbs (3 Apr 2011)

me too please, Simon.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

User10571 (For I don't swe*r )


> F*kc me!
> The fillage (new term, please note) on this ride appears to have been cranked up to significantly beyond 11.



45 or so a day for the next 40 days might make a tidy number.


----------



## AKA Bob (3 Apr 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

Ekene A
David H
Lucy B-P
Alberto C-S
Stuart A
Martin F
Noel C
Roger W
John Gr
Susie F 
Martin T
John E 
Adrian C
Martin F 
Anthony McC 
Rebecca T
Rich P
Teresa P 
Chris B 
Duncan P
Jenny M
Pippsy G 
Greg C 
User10571 B
Tom R
David W 
Li D-N
Bruce R
Steve R 
Stuart P
Katherine P 
Clive B
Tim H
Dan B
Andrew B 
Iain Ap
Rebecca O-B
Jane D 
Iain Ap
Chris Br 
Miranda S 
Mike W
Glen J
Des O'D
Martin W
Adrian M
Rob H 
Clive P
Geoffrey S
Titus H 
Annie H
Kate H

(and, with registrations at around 50, this is where Tim O comes in and tells us that he didn't know registration had started.....) 

and...

Tim O!


----------



## TimO (3 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> .... (and this is where Tim O comes in and tells us that he didn't know registration had started.....)



Far too spooky!

However, it is normal for me to appear around the third page and ask if there's still room for me. 

It seems wrong somehow, to be registering for a ride, before we've done the previous one!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

TimO said:


> Far too spooky!
> 
> However, it is normal for me to appear around the third page and ask if there's still room for me.
> 
> It seems wrong somehow, to be registering for a ride, before we've done the previous one!


ah-ha. You see - people have been marvelling at my ability to register them just before their e-mail arrives, and - for my next trick.... 

you're right. It does seem wrong, but I'm having to build in an interval for registration with the CTC.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Apr 2011)

The Queen Mother says she'd like to go too, if that's OK.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> The Queen Mother says she'd like to go too, if that's OK.


I am at her service....


----------



## Wobblers (4 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> What's new?



Awww. It's entirely down to your nice, generous nature 

Tell you what. I'll (rashly) put aside any pleas about being a poor student who's funding has just run out and get the first round. But only on condition that you help me carry them back!

Edit: I'm going to regret this, aren't I?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

McWobble said:


> Awww. It's entirely down to your nice, generous nature
> 
> Tell you what. I'll (rashly) put aside any pleas about being a poor student who's funding has just run out and get the first round. But only on condition that you help me carry them back!
> 
> *Edit: I'm going to regret this, aren't I?*



You're right Andrew. If it's a 'hair of the dog' exercise... lead on young man!  (PS Don't forget to get buggi 'up to speed' about the delights of travelling from Brum to Lun for the pleasure of night riding.)


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Apr 2011)

Wooooh... my first FNRttC and I'm already on the list.  

many thanks to Simon for his extreme patience in sorting out the CTC paperwork,  

and hi to everyone else 

David H


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

Welcome David - an auspicious start to a FNR 'career'. Appositely, this group springs to mind, given that the stop will be at 'Planet Sweet'.

However, no decent video for them exists, so let's get in that Monday morning mood with a tale of baklava woe.

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hj4-_H36Dk&feature=related[/media]


Actually, there are some great videos online, showing the mass production of this teensy, power-packed fuel. I would be forever licking my fingers... until I couldn't get through the door that is!


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2011)

Is it Italian, Ape? 

I seem to remember that there were a load of Pompeians shouting Baklava


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2011)

rich p said:


> Is it Italian, Ape?
> 
> I seem to remember that there were a load of Pompeians shouting Baklava


 a corker! I've lost Teresa's mobile number, by the way.....


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> a corker! I've lost Teresa's mobile number, by the way.....




I've sent it via text if that's okay!


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2011)

Ekene A
David H
Lucy B-P
Alberto C-S
Stuart A
Martin F
Noel C
Roger W
John Gr
Susie F 
Martin T
John E 
Adrian C
Martin F 
Anthony McC 
Rebecca T
Rich P
Teresa P 
Chris B 
Duncan P
Jenny M
Pippsy G 
Greg C 
User10571 B
Tom R
David W 
Li D-N
Bruce R
Steve R 
Stuart P
Katherine P 
Clive B
Tim H
Dan B
Andrew B 
Iain Ap
Rebecca O-B
Jane D 
Iain Ap
Chris Br 
Miranda S 
Mike W
Glen J
Des O'D
Martin W
Adrian M
Rob H 
Clive P
Geoffrey S
Titus H 
Annie H
Kate H
Tim O
Andrew T
Gordon P
Andrij B
Jo T


----------



## andyman (4 Apr 2011)

Me please Simon.

Andy M


----------



## redjedi (4 Apr 2011)

Yes please Simon.

If there's still room after less than a day of registration being over.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

rich p said:


> Is it Italian, Ape?
> 
> I seem to remember that there were a load of Pompeians shouting Baklava



Ha ha! If I saw a plate of that it would be 'Italian ate' - Oh, and I understand Frank has to be careful eating this stuff as it gives him too sticky fingers.


----------



## rb58 (4 Apr 2011)

Hi Simon - I seem to be missing from the list, I really would like to come along too please..........  

Cheers


Ross


----------



## deckertim (4 Apr 2011)

I can't make this one unfortunately. I am helping my local primary school at an adventure training weekend. Sleep deprivation from previous rides will prove useful as the kids always seem to be determined to stay awake all night.
Have a good one.


----------



## CharlieB (4 Apr 2011)

Crikey, that filled up quick.

Me too, please Simon!

Ta muchly.


----------



## matthew (4 Apr 2011)

Yes please Simon, this is the friday after I will have spent 5 days walking and cycling in the Lake District so hopefully I will be fit.

Matthew (S)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2011)

Hey 'Teef! you don't need Harveys when you've got Dark Star (can't do quotes, my internet connection is made of wet string so I'm using the mobile skin)


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Hey 'Teef! you don't need Harveys when you've got *Dark Star* (can't do quotes, my internet connection is made of wet string so I'm using the mobile skin)



Oh no - not him. Rich's mate.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Apr 2011)

Me please 

...and i still owe you some cash.


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Oh no - not him. Rich's mate.




Saints alive!


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Welcome David - an auspicious start to a FNR 'career'. Appositely, this group springs to mind, given that the stop will be at 'Planet Sweet'.
> 
> However, no decent video for them exists, so let's get in that Monday morning mood with a tale of baklava woe.
> 
> ...





I will be more than happy to engage in extensive baklava testing on the night to compare with my former region's best offerings: the good news is that it is low calorie as a street vendor in istanbul once told me "it is not fattening there is no sugar, only honey" 

Oddly despite my mum having lived in Horley for a number of years I have never eaten in Planet Sweet


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2011)

Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew T
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bruce R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Clive B
Clive P
Dan B
David H
David W
Des O'D
Duncan P
Ekene A
Geoffrey S
Glen J
Gordon P
Grahame D
Greg C
Holly McL
Iain Ap
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katherine P
Keith T
Li D-N
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Michael L
Mike W
Miranda S
Monika S
Noel C
Paul R
Pawan N
Pippsy G
Peter L
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Stuart P
Susie F
Teresa P
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom R 
David R
Adrian McC
Wim van R
Bill C 
Grace W
Owen C
Sonia W
Sue L

an appeal's gone out for new TECs.....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

The Adrians are bubbling upwards - usually there's an Adam to keep them in check!


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2011)

I'm still not sure on those Chris's....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

We could always request that the Listmaker General shuffles the list to start with Last name initials first.
Ekene steps up, with Andy A providing a sound topping to such a list. A few Bs before the C Ad... bit appears.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm still not sure on those Chris's....



You do send mails to both of my mail accounts - personal (ceepeebee) and my work one (p4c br4nd5) but try not to respond from the latter. Unless of course there are two of us.....


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Ha Ha, not this time. My plan is coming together.


you've missed the dark horse coming through on the rails............Rebecca!


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> You do send mails to both of my mail accounts - personal (ceepeebee) and my work one (p4c br4nd5) but try not to respond from the latter. Unless of course there are two of us.....


you are the chocolate coloured one. And the other one is Motte....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> you've missed the dark horse coming through on the rails............Rebecca!



That's a Tribecca 

Here's Three Adrians - yep, it's that painful! 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAcHTHP2cps[/media]


----------



## ChrisBailey (4 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm still not sure on those Chris's....



What's not to be sure of, there's only two of us here aren't there.

You've even dragged me out of my lurker mode.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2011)

Antonia will be there to welcome us - she's also hoping to get to the finish at Bognor


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Antonia will be there to welcome us - she's also hoping to get to the finish at Bognor



Oh no. 
I remember the last time (actually, I don't) the lovely 'Magnesia' turned up for "breakfast"... This time it will all be different. Oh yes!

Back to Basics is on the menu... okay? ('Mellors' at about 1:45 is seen limbering up for a shirtbuster with Antonia de Sanchez a 'night ride' on the Coast perhaps? ) 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-kBxQ8cskg&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Apr 2011)

Last time I went down Lonesome Lane the Big Hole at the junction with Lodge Lane had opened up again, so it's not quite God's Gift any more. I'll have another gander tonight.

I see The Badlands are off the route this time. There was a distinct lack of wallabies when I went down there at the weekend. And the butcher in Smallfield is selling Kangaroo and Fosters sausages. Coincidence? Hmm?


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Simon

Can you put me on the list - sorry to be awfully non-committal (I seem to be making a habit of this) but depends on if I can get enough miles in to be able to ride this well (no jellybabies and bailing out at Haywards Heath this time!) and if I have enough cash to do it.

Fingers crossed and with some dedication I hope to be there!!!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Can you put me on the list - sorry to be awfully non-committal (I seem to be making a habit of this) but depends on if I can get enough miles in to be able to ride this well (no jellybabies and bailing out at Haywards Heath this time!) and if I have enough cash to do it.
> 
> Fingers crossed and with some dedication I hope to be there!!!



Good for you...


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Can you put me on the list - sorry to be awfully non-committal (I seem to be making a habit of this) but depends on if I can get enough miles in to be able to ride this well (no jellybabies and bailing out at Haywards Heath this time!) and if I have enough cash to do it.
> 
> Fingers crossed and with some dedication I hope to be there!!!


it shall be done...


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> it shall be done...



Oh bloody hell...the pressure's on now! 

At least I have a much brighter front light- no fears of my own shadow like last time..let's face it- I may have been fitter then but blimey that was one hellish ride for me!


----------



## Becs (5 Apr 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Can you put me on the list - sorry to be awfully non-committal (I seem to be making a habit of this) but depends on if I can get enough miles in to be able to ride this well (no jellybabies and bailing out at Haywards Heath this time!) and if I have enough cash to do it.
> 
> Fingers crossed and with some dedication I hope to be there!!!




yay! I've not done much either so I'll gladly keep you company - we can give each other moral support!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> yay! I've not done much either so I'll gladly keep you company - we can give each other moral support!



haha I like the idea..however, I think I may need more than moral support - Ditchling....


----------



## Becs (5 Apr 2011)

ttcycle said:


> haha I like the idea..however, I think I may need more than moral support - Ditchling....




I might put my trainers in my saddle bag so I can walk up that one!


----------



## User482 (5 Apr 2011)

Never fear, the User482 hipflask will be carefully packed into the Carradice, ready to be dispensed to those in fear, pain, or a combination of the two.

Kind of like a less hairy St. Bernard, really.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2011)

User482 said:


> Never fear, the User482 hipflask will be carefully packed into the Carradice, ready to be dispensed to those in fear, pain, or a combination of the two.
> 
> Kind of like a less hairy St. Bernard, really.



Will the needy be getting a complementary lick before dispensing?   

Edited to make sense of the smiley culture.


----------



## User482 (5 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> And will User482 be smelling like a St.Bernard?


I say I say I say, my dog's got no nose...


Anyway, after a long cycle and several post-ride thirst-quenchers, it's perhaps no surprise that I get plenty of space on the train journey home.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2011)

Luckily, there's a picture of User482 with his Assos flask, ready to save anyone close enough. He's barking.


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Can you put me on the list - sorry to be awfully non-committal (I seem to be making a habit of this) but depends on if I can get enough miles in to be able to ride this well (no jellybabies and bailing out at Haywards Heath this time!) and if I have enough cash to do it.
> 
> Fingers crossed and with some dedication I hope to be there!!!



I'll commit to saying that it'll be good to see you back. Never mind jellybabies, malt loaf & bananas are more like it


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> I might put my trainers in my saddle bag so I can walk up that one!



You two can get up Ditchling. Yes, it's hard work, but it's a grind rather than really steep. Refuel before you start up it, and keep a steady pace, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2011)

Yes.




I find a nice pipe at the top helps too.


----------



## ed! (6 Apr 2011)

Me please, Simon!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2011)

Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew T
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bruce R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Clive B
Clive P
Dan B
David H
David W
Des O'D
Duncan P
Edmar G
Ekene A
Geoffrey S
Glen J
Gordon P
Grahame D
Greg C
Holly McL
Iain Ap
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katherine P
Keith T
Li D-N
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Marilyn B
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Michael L
Mike W
Miranda S
Monika S
Noel C
Paul R
Pawan N
Pippsy G
Peter L
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Stuart P
Susie F
Teresa P
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom R 
David R
Adrian McC
Wim van R
Bill C 
Grace W
Owen C
Neil G
Sue L
Edmar G


----------



## mistral (7 Apr 2011)

Me too, and I'll also be in contact Simon, with a cheque as CTC expires end of April


----------



## TimO (7 Apr 2011)

88 riders, six weeks before the ride, that's not bad.


----------



## hillclimber (7 Apr 2011)

yes please Simon


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2011)

hillclimber said:


> yes please Simon


right you are! 

I've been messing around drawing bits of building (always a mistake) but I'll get back to the list on Sunday evening


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> right you are!
> 
> I've been messing around drawing bits of building (always a mistake) but I'll get back to the list on Sunday evening



As long as it's only bits, and not a whole one, we'll not worry unduly...


----------



## gbs (8 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> right you are!
> 
> I've been messing around drawing bits of building (always a mistake) but I'll get back to the list on Sunday evening



Simon, just to check on yr list above - "Geoffrey S" that is me under another alias I imagine.


----------



## theclaud (8 Apr 2011)

Simon - sorry if I've asked this before, but if someone is already an CTC affiliate member (ie they've paid £12 to affiliate through another organisation) does that count, or do they have to affiliate via the Fridays as well?

C


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2011)

theclaud said:


> Simon - sorry if I've asked this before, but if someone is already an CTC affiliate member (ie they've paid £12 to affiliate through another organisation) does that count, or do they have to affiliate via the Fridays as well?
> 
> C


that's fine. They're all part of the same happy family!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1354960"]
Ok - I'm in.

I'll sort the pennies out for you tomorrow, Simon.


[/quote]you can do that tonight!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2011)

gbs said:


> Simon, just to check on yr list above - "Geoffrey S" that is me under another alias I imagine.


it is


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2011)

Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian McC
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew T
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Dan B
Dan W
David H
David R
David W
Des O'D
Duncan P
Edmar G
Ekene A
Geoffrey S
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Iain Ap
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katherine P
Keith T
Li D-N
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Marilyn B
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Michael L
Mike W
Mick D
Miranda S
Monika S
Neil G
Noel C
Owen C
Paul R
Pawan N
Peter L
Pippsy G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Teresa P
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom R
Wim van R


----------



## theclaud (8 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Adrian C
> [...]
> Wim van R


And me, please, Mista DeeZee!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

theclaud said:


> And me, please, Mista DeeZee!



Like that, you'll be going to Brighton on a Wim. 

Naughty! 


It's lovely out.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1354975"]
Hello Simon

Remember I paid you £12 last night?

Cheers

User
[/quote]I have no recollection of this at all!

Could you e-mail me your address?


----------



## Dan B (11 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I have no recollection of this at all!


A good night, then ...


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Apr 2011)

Dan B said:


> A good night, then ...


a very good night! 

User I did remember - but Davy's twelve quid completely passed me by - even when he reminded me yesterday I simply couldn't recall him giving me the money

And I have no recollection of complaining about the absence of cocaine merchants in the toilets and, in consequence, going on about falling standards.....


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Apr 2011)

the red wasn't the problem. It was the bottle of prosecco that preceded it..........


----------



## ttcycle (11 Apr 2011)

yes I can vouch your protestations open handed aghast about "no cocaine!!!"


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2011)

Hold on.... I got the no cocaine in the loos bit from Simon too....


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2011)

What is sold. The condom, the ar$e or the coke? All three? At the same time? And what hand has Simon got in all this?
I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Apr 2011)

Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian McC
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew T
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Dan B
Dan W
David H
David R
David W
Des O'D
Duncan P
Edmar G
Ekene A
Geoffrey S
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Iain Ap
Ian S
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
Jon B
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katherine P
Keith T
Li D-N
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Marilyn B
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Michael L
Mike W
Mick D
Miranda S
Monika S
Neil G
Noel C
Owen C
Paul R
Pawan N
Peter L
Pippsy G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Steve R
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Teresa P
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R


----------



## marinyork (12 Apr 2011)

Oh my word that's a long list. Is there any room left, I can't remember whether I've signed up or not? If not then, yes please.


----------



## PpPete (12 Apr 2011)

Simon 
Assuming you receive cheque in time, for the second member of the family to join the Fridays, you can cross me off and substitute Maggie L


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Apr 2011)

marinyork said:


> Oh my word that's a long list. Is there any room left, I can't remember whether I've signed up or not? If not then, yes please.


you have - but it's not a silly question. There are three Paul R's going to Bognor.


----------



## marinyork (12 Apr 2011)

All right, cheers.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2011)

I've yet to bring the names across, but we've just reached 100. With five weeks to go.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> you have - but it's not a silly question. There are three Paul *R's* going to Bognor.



A lot of R's on saddles then.


----------



## fossil (14 Apr 2011)

Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian McC
Adrian S


Yay , go Team Adrian

I think I'm Adrian McC 


A


----------



## frank9755 (15 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Who's going to work on the team jersey?



Just use the starfish design


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Just use the starfish design



It's an idea with legs, frank. Hey! Make it an octopus. I notice that the 'A' s are leading the initial count too... 'Bu66er Bognor Adrians'


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Apr 2011)

see below


----------



## thom (17 Apr 2011)

Still space for a Thom amongst the Ts ?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Apr 2011)

looks like it.......


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Apr 2011)

Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian McC
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris R
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Dan Wi
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Des O'D
Duncan P
Edmar G
Ekene A
Gary S
Geoffrey S
Geraldine M
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Ingrid B
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katherine P
Keith T
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark H
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Miranda S
Monika S
Neil G
Noel C
Owen C
Pamela C
Paul R
Pawan N
Peter B
Peter L
Pippsy G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Sam W
Stephen W
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R

this is going to be fun..........


----------



## TimO (21 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Adrian C
> ...
> Wim van R
> 
> this is going to be fun..........



So, 120 and still almost a month to go.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Apr 2011)

three weeks - and the new arrangement means that registration for people wanting to affiliate will close on the 1st May. This is probably about it. 

I did say 120 to Bulent at Planet Sweet.


----------



## TimO (21 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> three weeks - and the new arrangement means that registration for people wanting to affiliate will close on the 1st May. This is probably about it.



My bad, I somehow managed to read the date as 18th, not 13th.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2011)

Nah - just a 'spacemonth' Tim... they're longer than your average human timescale 

Did anyone read the list of Brighton Books in the Grauniad last weekend? Looks a good selection there, as warm-up material for a Saturday Morning expectation - Julie Burchill, Graham Greene.. I'll try and find the link

Here.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Apr 2011)

ahem!

Brighton, a clean Naples with genteel lazzaroni 

"If one could but go to Brighton!" observed Mrs. Bennet


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2011)

I didn't realise feelings ran so high! A comment by 'Thomas Raffell' - about nine down - raised an early morning smile. I will read one of her books and invite Ms Burchill on a Friday Night Ride perhaps.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2011)

Better than
the parson's nose,
I suppose.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Very good but unfortunately I have no time for him neither.



Wasn't sure which way to interpret that. 
Did you mean that you didn't like Mr Raffell (whoever he might turn out to be - I have no idea) or that you weren't able to fit Mr Parsons into your diary. The latter was such a horrible thought I immediately blotted it out posted it...


----------



## Mista Preston (22 Apr 2011)

Can you add me please Simon

thanks
Clive P


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Apr 2011)

I'm on holiday - so please excuse me if I don't reply to e-mails before 30th April


----------



## ttcycle (26 Apr 2011)

Dell - hope you had a good holiday and that the cat was well looked after.

Current plan with this - basically energy levels are all over the place at the moment- not ruling it out completely but have varying degress of how much of this ride I will do:

The most realistic at this stage is cycle up to HPC and cycle down to either Croydon or Clapham South and turn off for home rather than doing the whole ride but stopping by to say hi to a few faces.

If I think I can go ride all the way then I will but I don't think that's likely at this stage. If I end up not being able to ride to HPC as too tired out then I will be disappointed but will have to see what happens.

Hope to see some of you in May!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Dell - hope you had a good holiday and that the cat was well looked after.
> 
> Current plan with this - basically energy levels are all over the place at the moment- not ruling it out completely but have varying degress of how much of this ride I will do:
> 
> ...



I can't do the whole ride either, so how about I pick you up we both do that?


----------



## ttcycle (26 Apr 2011)

Its a possible or I can meet you at another point and get some smallish number of miles in - got to get out on the bike a bit more through my own steam- will have to see how it goes though closer to the time as the two weeks before last was just so tired out that I had difficulty being up and about. Still if it's the way it is for now then I'm just going to go with the flow.


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2011)

It'll be good to see you Grace, regardless of how long you join us for.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2011)

Yes please Dell, can I be put down please... not literally mind, much to the joy of some am sure....


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian M
Adrian McC
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris R
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Dan Wi
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Davy S
Des O'D
Duncan P
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Gary S
Geoffrey S
Geraldine M
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P?
Ingrid B
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katherine P
Keith T
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark H
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Miranda S (hopefully)
Monika S
Neil G
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul Ka
Paul R
Pawan N
Peter B
Peter L
Pippsy G
Rahal G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Sam W
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2011)

Yay!!! I've joined the list


----------



## Christophe (29 Apr 2011)

Hello Simon,
Please add my name to the list. Thanks


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> Yay!!! I've joined the list



Yay indeed!


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2011)

Bring the towrope StuAff


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> Bring the towrope StuAff



Now now, no need for that. Yet 
Seriously though...you've got a triple. Sit and spin and you'll be fine up Ditchling.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian McC
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris R
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Dan Wi
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Davy S
Des O'D
Duncan P
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Gary S
Geoffrey S
Geraldine M
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P?
Ingrid B
Jacob W
James G
James K
Jane D
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katie S
Katherine P
Keith T]
Khalil S
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark H
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Miranda S (hopefully)
Monika S
Neil G
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul C
Paul Ka
Paul R
Paul U
Pawan N
Peter B
Peter L
Pippsy G
Rahal G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Sam W
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Suzannah D
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R
Xi C


----------



## Number14 (30 Apr 2011)

Anyone doing this on a Brompton? 

And is anyone cycling back to Portsmouth/Fareham/Southampton on the Saturday?


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

Number14 said:


> Anyone doing this on a Brompton?
> 
> And is anyone cycling back to Portsmouth/Fareham/Southampton on the Saturday?



Question 1: Pass, though we do have multiple Brompton owners in the peloton.
Question 2: If the wind's favourable (or not too unfavourable), and I feel like it, I might well be.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2011)

Number14 said:


> Anyone doing this on a Brompton?
> 
> And is anyone cycling back to Portsmouth/Fareham/Southampton on the Saturday?


it's been done on a Brompton by a yioung woman who had a sweet handbag hanging from her handlebars. I wouldn't fancy it on anything less than a six-speed, though.


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> it's been done on a Brompton by a yioung woman who had a sweet handbag hanging from her handlebars. I wouldn't fancy it on anything less than a six-speed, though.



Yup, remember her.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> it's been done on a Brompton by a yioung woman who had a sweet handbag hanging from her handlebars. I wouldn't fancy it on anything less than a six-speed, though.



That's Brompton oratory for you.


----------



## Number14 (30 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> <br /><br />
> <br />
> Question 1: Pass, though we do have multiple Brompton owners in the peloton.<br />
> Question 2: If the wind's favourable (or not too unfavourable), and I feel like it, I might well be.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Will you be able to keep up with a Brompton?


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

Number14 said:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Will you be able to keep up with a Brompton?




As long as you're not training for the Smithfield Nocturne folding race


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2011)

inclined against anticlines?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

... it's a level playing field as far as bikes are concerned.. although such talk could be the thin end of the wedge.


----------



## Becs (30 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Oh I don't know, a person could at least call a cab and fold it up for Ditchling if so inclined, or anti-inclined to be more precise.



I'd be up for going halves on said taxi, it'll save me bringing my flipflops :-)


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> I'd be up for going halves on said taxi, it'll save me bringing my flipflops :-)



No shame in walking, and you never know, you might not have to walk that far up, if at all. 
Mention of taxis brings to mind User and the mini-cab (Genteel ride '09)....!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)




----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


>



Still not getting the joke second time around.....


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Still not getting the joke second time around.....



Ah, drat. Am I repeating myself? Sorry Stu - it was my 'sagacious advice smiley' that's all.
Here - try this one!


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Ah, drat. Am I repeating myself? Sorry Stu - it was my 'sagacious advice smiley' that's all.
> Here - try this one!



Sagacious means 'keen, practical sense', etc. Not looking like _that. _More your look than mine 


I don't know, just trying to be helpful and I get compared to a pipe-smoking numpty....


----------



## swansonj (2 May 2011)

Hi folks. Just found my way to this forum (I usually lurk at the CTC forum). I am the "John S" who has appeared recently in Simon's list of registrations. First time for me and I confess to a distinct nervousness. Not about the distance nor about the climbing nor even about being teased for cycling with a single pannier - but about speed, being a cyclist rather of the "tourist" variety. I know and believe you won't leave anyone behind but I'd be mortified if I held everyone up! But anyway I'm committed now (and I've sold my wife on the idea that this is a much milder form of mid-life crisis than having an affair or getting divorced). See you next week.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2011)

swansonj said:


> Hi folks. Just found my way to this forum (I usually lurk at the CTC forum). I am the "John S" who has appeared recently in Simon's list of registrations. First time for me and I confess to a distinct nervousness. Not about the distance nor about the climbing nor even about being teased for cycling with a single pannier - but about speed, being a cyclist rather of the "tourist" variety. I know and believe you won't leave anyone behind but *I'd be mortified if I held everyone up! * But anyway I'm committed now (and I've sold my wife on the idea that this is a much milder form of mid-life crisis than having an affair or getting divorced). See you next week.



Don't worry, you wont.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2011)

swansonj said:


> Hi folks. Just found my way to this forum (I usually lurk at the CTC forum). I am the "John S" who has appeared recently in Simon's list of registrations. First time for me and I confess to a distinct nervousness. Not about the distance nor about the climbing nor even about being teased for cycling with a single pannier - but about speed, being a cyclist rather of the "tourist" variety. I know and believe you won't leave anyone behind but I'd be mortified if I held everyone up! But anyway I'm committed now (and I've sold my wife on the idea that this is a much milder form of mid-life crisis than having an affair or getting divorced). See you next week.


tourist? panniers?






Hast thou not read 'the basics'?


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2011)

Next up, John will tell us he has full-length mudguards, and his Auntie Mabel's going to do a fruit cake for him to bring along


----------



## Becs (2 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Don't worry, you wont.



+1. I'm bringing flip flops to walk up the larger hills in, so you won't be at the back!


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> John - don't take too much notice of the teasing tone on here. Sometimes *the gang gets so carried away *with the in-jokes that they come across as a bit rude and intolerant, but really they're not!
> 
> I'm a tourist-pace cyclist too, just been away on a surprisingly hilly weekend with the CTC, practising slogging away uphill into a ferocious (at times) headwind, and very pleased with what I achieved even though it won't break any records. Must be good for tackling the Beacon on the 13th! You'll have a great time and everyone will be very friendly and kind.
> 
> Sorry to hear you felt you had to sell your wife though. Hope you got enough for n+1!



You can't get carried away if you aint not got no panniers, luv.


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> they come across as a bit rude and intolerant, but really they're not!



Speak for yourself, tmn! I am reliably objectionable, and as for that Rich P....


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> That's true for both of them



Mein Gott! Is the world ready for another?


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2011)




----------



## Shadow (2 May 2011)

Since bognor my shoulders are slowly recovering and should be ok for this and it is quite shorter, so am ready to tackle brighton. Any room for me , please?


----------



## Wobblers (3 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> tourist? panniers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah! I wouldn't listen to a word that Dellzeqq fellow says. My first FNRttC was on a Dawes Galaxy. With rack. And pannier. And mudguards. He still let me back the next time (though that may be because he hadn't noticed!).[1]

On a more serious note, you'll be fine. The pace is slow: about 10 - 12 mph, with plenty of stops. If you're used to touring, it's unlikely that you'll hold anyone back.


[1] So pointing this out is perhaps not the wisest thing I could have done...


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2011)

swansonj said:


> Hi folks. Just found my way to this forum (I usually lurk at the CTC forum). I am the "John S" who has appeared recently in Simon's list of registrations. First time for me and I confess to a distinct nervousness. Not about the distance nor about the climbing nor even about being teased for cycling with a single pannier - but about speed, being a cyclist rather of the "tourist" variety. I know and believe you won't leave anyone behind but I'd be mortified if I held everyone up! But anyway I'm committed now (and I've sold my wife on the idea that this is a much milder form of mid-life crisis than having an affair or getting divorced). See you next week.




John

I have similar concerns about my speed and offered to TEC. So now I'm not slowing everyone down....I am instead performing a vital service  

But more seriously* ONE* pannier


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2011)

Shadow said:


> Since bognor my shoulders are slowly recovering and should be ok for this and it is quite shorter, so am ready to tackle brighton. Any room for me , please?


send me an e-mail, and yes...


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2011)

In all seriousness, John, http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html is worth a read. 

It's not a long ride, but it can feel a lot longer if you're hauling stuff along. I generally do a bit of wayfinding immediately before the halfway stop, having let the front of the ride off the leash for the last few miles. I see people coming in at the back of the ride panting, and that's often because they're bike is unbalanced by luggage and they've got too much bulky clothing on. If you're at all worried then strip everything off that you don't need - your bike will run more freely, you'll feel a good deal fresher, and you'll save your breath for the stuff that FNRttCers do best - chatting.

It's not the set-piece hills that will do you in - walking those is no disgrace - it's the long drags up through Sutton and Crawley Down, and the seemingly endless road in to Ditchling which has a rise of about 150 feet in a tad over 3 miles. That's when you need the bike to respond to a bit of pressure going up any slight stiffening of gradient. 

Nobody ever starved to death on our rides. Leave the cake at home. Bring some energy drink, but dump the pannier and rack, and burn the mudguards (which have caused at least one half hour delay to the entire ride...). I let McW get away with all that clobber because he's pretty damn speedy. 

Many of us manage with lightweight layers on our top halves that can be stripped off and put in a back pocket. If it's a dry night then don't wear a bulky anorak.

The trick is to not think of it as a bike ride at all. It's a fun night out on wheels. Ian's quite right in saying that you won't hold anybody up, but part of the joy of a night ride is the sense of freedom that comes from empty roads, and the friendships that spring up as you wheel along without a care in the world.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Speak for yourself, tmn! I am reliably objectionable, and as for that Rich P....




You're just a big sweetie really TC, as am I  

Just a mixed up kid is all, ya hear?


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

Crisped up maybe ?


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

swansonj said:


> Hi folks. Just found my way to this forum (I usually lurk at the CTC forum). I am the "John S" who has appeared recently in Simon's list of registrations. First time for me and I confess to a distinct nervousness. Not about the distance nor about the climbing nor even about being teased for cycling with a single pannier - but about speed, being a cyclist rather of the "tourist" variety. I know and believe you won't leave anyone behind but I'd be mortified if I held everyone up! But anyway I'm committed now (and I've sold my wife on the idea that this is a much milder form of mid-life crisis than having an affair or getting divorced). See you next week.



I'm a cyclist of the "tourist" variety too. Ridden my elderly Dawes Galaxy tourer on both FNRttC in which I have participated. You are unlikely to be holding anyone up. 

I must admit  that although I have removed rack and pannier and find a small bar bag more than adequate, I have not removed the mudguards   ...


----------



## rich p (3 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I'm not sure that I would describe you as a kid Rich, mixed up or other.




More of an old goat perhaps?


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2011)

rich p said:


> More of an old goat perhaps?



More shrewed than anything else I think. Is a donkey O.T... or am I tilting at windmills here?


----------



## rich p (3 May 2011)

Is Ditchling Beacon a hill? 

No, a rise Sir Vantes


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Is a donkey O.T... or am I tilting at windmills here?



He's more Panzer than Panza.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2011)

'Senor 'Teef - can I charge this one, por favor'

'Sorry, Ricardo, but nobody's going to be impressed by that crisp packet on the end of your lance!'


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Rich came out of the bar of The Cricketers with crisps the other day. I didn't like to say anything at the time, for fear of dragging the tone down but the image was disturbing.



The thought never really crossed my mind, but I'm sure one or two playmates sitting adjacent would have been happy to help Rich 'assume the position' - and, indeed, help with packet positioning.
Creative lot these Brightonians.

The German tourists were rallying in anticipation perhaps?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris F
Chris R
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Dan Wi
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Davy S
Des O'D
Duncan P
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Gary S
Geraldine M
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P?
Ingrid B
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Kate H
Katie S
Katherine P
Keith T]
Khalil S
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Maggie L
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark H
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Miranda S (hopefully)
Monika S
Neil G
Nigel Cro
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul C
Paul Ka
Paul R
Paul U
Pawan N
Peter B
Rahal G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rimas G
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Sam W
Simon A
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Suzannah D
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R
Xi C

a number of cancellations and a few new entrants - about 139, which is a big ride....


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2011)

An 'X' ! Who's she?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2011)

he. An eminent scientist. Honestly I'm surprised I'm allowed out with you lot and your qualifications.


----------



## frank9755 (3 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It is one of the jewels in the crown of England's glory.



What is: Rich's crisp packet? 
Each to his own...!


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> he. An eminent scientist. Honestly I'm surprised I'm allowed out with you lot and your qualifications.



Sorry. I meant 'she' - as in Xi. But he is an eminent scientist. There was mention of this at the weekend. Being cast adrift with a Friday Night Community and left to 'provide' on a desert island, it seems the only thing we'd have a problem with is decent architecture and venues at full moon.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> That tactic works fine all the time the TECs are accompanying slower riders and bringing up the rear. It comes unstuck when you stop for a something that causes a delay to a fast rider and send the slower riders on at an easy pace whilst working on it. Once the problem is sorted, the TEC group can then move quickly to get back to the main group so as not to hold everything up any further.




Simon has indeed given clear instructruction as to how best to encourage riders to continue at an easy pace......


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EYlXay0njE


and if needed I'll shift along quickly enough*



*on the flat with a tail wind,


----------



## tanya g (3 May 2011)

If u have space for a maybe / don't wait for me entry  I'll take you to a nice even 140!


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2011)

tanya g said:


> If u have space for a maybe / don't wait for me entry  I'll take you to a nice even 140!



Don't wait for me? More, you wait for us, surely?


----------



## Mark Grant (4 May 2011)

If it's not too late, can I come please.

I believe you have my CTC details, I'll just need to give you a quid for The Fridays.

Mark.


----------



## iLB (4 May 2011)

So with all this talk of holding people up, or being too slow, I feel like it's time to 'fess up about the bike I'm riding for this ride...

it might have 24" wheels, one very small gear, and a useless saddle... and will look something like this









yes 65 miles on a BMX, am I mad? possibly 





So, why am I putting myself through this ordeal? 

In the first two weeks of July I'm going out to Romania to volunteer for a charity based there called Networks with a group of students from my church, and we've decided to do lots of fund raising to help bring the cost down. I went out to Romania last summer and we helped with the construction work for a school and community centre in one of the poorest communities living on the outskirts of Arad, but they still need a lot more help!

Thanks for taking the time to read this and if it seems like a worthy cause to you everyone on the team going out and I would be so greatful if you could make a donation to our cause, either by giving your donation directly to me or by visiting our fund raising page at...

http://www.charitygiving.c o.uk/romania2011

and for more information on the Networks charity...

http://www.networks.org.ro /


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2011)

iLB said:


> So with all this talk of holding people up, or being too slow, I feel like it's time to 'fess up about the bike I'm riding for this ride...
> 
> it might have 24" wheels, one very small gear, and a useless saddle... and will look something like this
> 
> ...



24" wheels? 406 (20") surely?
Would you like to borrow some skinnier tyres (I have a spare set of Schwalbe Marathon Racers)?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> How small is that gear going to be? Beware Stu's kind offer it will reduce the gear further.


You think Stuart hadn't thought of that!



AdrianC said:


> Will you be sticking with the flat pedals? Have you ridden flaties at all recently? The action of keeping your feet on them makes the shins ache in my experience.


he's got to, for the authentic BMX experience. It's the standing up bottom wiggling I'm looking forward to!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 May 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris F
Chris R
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Dan Wi
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Davy S
Des O'D
Duncan P
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Gary S
Geraldine M
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P?
Ingrid B
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Katie S
Katherine P
Keith T]
Khalil S
Kim W
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Maggie L
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark G
Mark H
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Monika S
Neil G
Nigel Cro
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul C
Paul Cl
Paul Ka
Paul R
Paul U
Pawan N
Peter B
Rahal G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Rupert McL
Sam W
Simon A
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Suzannah D
Tanya G
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R
Xi C


----------



## arallsopp (5 May 2011)

iLB said:


> it might have 24" wheels, one very small gear, and a useless saddle...



Wastrel! Don't know what you're making a fuss about. I've done this ride and many others on a bike which definitely has 24" wheels, many small gears, and no saddle at all. Kids today, honestly... 

(If it does turn out to have 20" wheels and you don't fancy the racers, I can always lend you a disc braked, marathon plus, dyno hubbed front. Nothing like a bit of rotational weight to help speed you along).


----------



## redjedi (5 May 2011)

iLB said:


> So with all this talk of holding people up, or being too slow, I feel like it's time to 'fess up about the bike I'm riding for this ride...
> 
> it might have 24" wheels, one very small gear, and a useless saddle... and will look something like this
> 
> ...



Nice one Andy. 

Will you be joining the ride back as well?


----------



## TimO (5 May 2011)

Whilst not being mad enough to do the ride on a tiny purple horror, I'm trying to decide whether to do it on the Kaffenback with lots of gears (although after a weekend in Wales, not as low geared as I thought!), or on Red with not quite such an easy gear ratio.

I probably need to check exactly how different the gears are between the two, since Red is significantly lighter, which will also help on Ditchling (none of the other "hills" worry me).


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Is Red fitted with a compact chainset giving you 34 x 25 lowest gear of around 36"? No worries.




+1. It is, and 34x25 proved sufficient for me last year.


----------



## iLB (5 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> How small is that gear going to be? Beware Stu's kind offer it will reduce the gear further.
> 
> Will you be sticking with the flat pedals? Have you ridden flaties at all recently? The action of keeping your feet on them makes the shins ache in my experience.



i don't know exactly, it's borrowed from a teenager (sh*t i'm not a teenager anymore) that lives next to me, and it will have 20" wheels thinking about it






sadly his one isn't actually adorned with purple rims 

i might put my mtb spd pedals on, a la bmx racer


----------



## iLB (5 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Read the numbers on the tyres 406 x 50 maybe and count the teeth front and rear, so we can tell you quite how much you are going to suffer.



my guess is lots, but it's my neighbour down saarf so i won't see it again until next Friday afternoon, might buy some new brake blocks in the mean time just in case his are shot

i think reps of the beacon and cycling back are out, i'll even catch a train to victoria


----------



## rich p (5 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Having tossed it off the end of the pier




I did when I was young but I prefer to do it in the shower nowadays.


----------



## TimO (5 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> AdrianC said:
> 
> 
> > Is Red fitted with a compact chainset giving you 34 x 25 lowest gear of around 36"? No worries.
> ...



You've got a better memory than me!

I just dug out the chainring and cassette sizes, and the Kaffenback ranges from 34.4" to 114.3", whilst Red goes from 35.9" to 119.9".

So, that makes Red very slightly harder work on the uphill (and a little bit faster downhill / on the flat), but barely enough to notice, but the weight should make a lot more difference!

Assuming the weather is fine and dry, it'll be Red.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> +1. It is, and 34x25 proved sufficient for me last year.


34x25! Good grief, what is wrong with the youth of today!


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> 34x25! Good grief, what is wrong with the youth of today!



Says the man who despite his dodgy knee insists on having a standard chainset and tiny little close-ratio cassette.... 
Perhaps the youth just have a bit more sense!!


----------



## frank9755 (5 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Is Red fitted with a compact chainset giving you 34 x 25 lowest gear of around 36"? No worries.





dellzeqq said:


> 34x25! Good grief, what is wrong with the youth of today!



Did you mean Adrian...?


----------



## zigzag (5 May 2011)

iLB said:


> my guess is lots, but it's my neighbour down saarf so i won't see it again until next Friday afternoon, might buy some new brake blocks in the mean time just in case his are shot
> 
> i think reps of the beacon and cycling back are out, i'll even catch a train to victoria



you'll be fine on bmx, i've seen quite a few bmx's on london-brighton charity rides. i was toying with the idea of bringing my saddleless bso to fnrttc ride, but later thought it would be disrespectful towards other riders.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2011)

I'm frail enough already. I've never had knee problems, don't intend to start. I know at least a few guys who have done the Marmotte (multiple times in some cases) and such like, they all went for compact chainsets rather than standard....


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> I'm frail enough already. I've never had knee problems, don't intend to start. I know at least a few guys who have done the Marmotte (multiple times in some cases) and such like, they all went for compact chainsets rather than standard....



The Marmotte - you either love it or hate it.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I did when I was young but I prefer to do it in the shower nowadays.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> The Marmotte - you either love it or hate it.


----------



## mistral (6 May 2011)

Small World ... I employed a new chap in IT support, nothing odd in that. Gilberto Z started this week, turns out he joined us on last October's Whitstable run.

 Hello DesO who I spotted and Topcat1 who spotted me in and around Richmond Park on my commute this week


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> 34x25! Good grief, what is wrong with the youth of today!



says the man who has never been seen to change gear anyway!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2011)

mistral said:


> Small World ... I employed a new chap in IT support, nothing odd in that. *Gilberto Z* started this week, turns out he joined us on last October's Whitstable run.


I remember him! Give him my regards, please, Mick News just in from the Brighton Argus - 47% turnout in Brighton's Goldsmid ward where FNRttCer Alex P is standing for re-election for the Green Party. This is a three-way marginal, but the (relatively) high turnout is probably good news for Alex. <BR>(later edit) Goldsmid Ward results not in, but it's looking very good for the Greens, who may take overall control. I understand Alex has been heading up the campaign for the city.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> The result is in and it is good


clean sweep for the Greens in Alex's ward!


----------



## theclaud (6 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> clean sweep for the Greens in Alex's ward!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2011)

blimey! The LibDems have been wiped out! 

Unlikely as it sounds Brighton could see a Con/Lab pact


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian S
Alberto C-S
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Annie H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Bruce R
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris F
Chris R
Christophe P
Claudine C
Clive B
Clive P
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Dan Wi
Danguole G
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Des O'D
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Gary S
Geraldine M
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Grahame D
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P
Ingrid B
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John Gr
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Katie S
Katherine P
Keith T]
Khalil S
Kim W
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Maggie L
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark G
Mark H
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Monika S
Neil G
Nigel Cro
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul C
Paul Cl
Paul Ka
Paul R
Paul U
Peter B
Rahal G
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Rupert McL
Sam W
Simon A
Sonia W
Stephen T
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Suzannah D
Tanya G
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Tom R
Wim van R
Vaidas K
Xi C


----------



## GM (6 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> *clean sweep for the Greens *




Simon, my name doesn't seem to be on the list. Looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2011)

thegreenman said:


> Simon, my name doesn't seem to be on the list. Looking forward to this one as well.


64th from the top, John


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Unlikely as it sounds Brighton could see a Con/Lab pact



Entirely possible, after all they all send their children to the same independent schools down there.


----------



## Christophe (6 May 2011)

Simon,
Could you add my name too please?
(also see halfway down p.11 I think).
Thank you.


----------



## frank9755 (8 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> The Great Wall of Vagina



Fascinating.
My perceptions (I was going to say 'impressions' but decided not to!) of it changed a bit as I read the artist's blurb. I suppose we really need a woman's perspective on it....


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> For people who aren't in a hurry to rush off in the morning, the Brighton Open House project is on. My favourites seen thus far are the fish and animals made from recycled car wheel trims and The Great Wall of Vagina



What a load of bollocks. Ah. Have I got that wrong?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2011)

It is entirely possible, nay probable, that I will be going mountain biking on the south downs after this one.... 2011 becomes more surreal by the day.


----------



## slowmotion (8 May 2011)

http://www.brightonbodycasting.com/design-a-vagina.php

...and there was I thinking that DZ was appealing to riders against the use of white lycra....


----------



## Bear Mc (9 May 2011)

Hello all, I'm new around here and looking forward to my first FNRTTC this friday. Am I being realistic in thinking I can get back to Bromley for my wifes 9am Park Run? I cycle at a reasonable pace and would like to hang around for breakfast in Brighton. I'll have to cycle from East Croydon to Bromley too.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Bear Mc said:


> Hello all, I'm new around here and looking forward to my first FNRTTC this friday. Am I being realistic in thinking I can get back to Bromley for my wifes 9am Park Run? I cycle at a reasonable pace and would like to hang around for breakfast in Brighton. I'll have to cycle from East Croydon to Bromley too.



Welcome. The bear essentials: Yes, sure you'll get back for your wife's revised start time of, say, 10:30, which will allow you to queue, eat, chat a wincy bit and then peel rubber for a train out of town, EC bound...


----------



## TimO (9 May 2011)

What AdrianC said. Arrival at Brighton could be anywhere between 7am and 9am, and possibly further in either direction depending!

Once you get to the top of Ditchling, the remainder is very nearly a direct route to the seafront, although you can turn off a bit early and go straight to the station if you're in a rush.

Getting back to Bromley for 9am is probably pushing it, unless you leave the ride almost the moment it gets to Brighton, *and* we get to Brighton reasonably early.

East Croydon to Bromley is probably about a half hour cycle (assumes an average of around 16mph), and the best case travel time to East Croydon from Brighton is also around half an hour (assuming you have a ticket, and the train leaves 30 seconds after you get on board).


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

So you sea, Bear M c,
nothing's as easy
as
A to B*




(*A being the Arch and B being Brighton, of course!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> It is entirely possible, nay probable, that I will be going mountain biking on the south downs after this one.... 2011 becomes more surreal by the day.




I am accursed. Probable comrade got knocked off his bike this morning and has a busted collarbone and bruised pride, and, though I've not seen it yet, a very bent bike.

Oh well. Will just have to ride home.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Bromley surely.



Adie EC B! Absolutely Bromley. That's alpha better then Brighton.


----------



## Bear Mc (9 May 2011)

Mmm, either get my finger out or be sociable. Might have to get the outlaws on the babysitting case.

See you on friday, can't wait.


----------



## AKA Bob (10 May 2011)

Is anyone else thinking of completing this fine adventure on their Brompton due to a need to be at a central London iconic site on Saturday morning?


----------



## Aperitif (10 May 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> Is anyone else thinking of completing this fine adventure on their Brompton due to a need to be at a central London iconic site on Saturday morning?



Not escort to the Wills and Katie Walk again, surely?


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> Is anyone else thinking of completing this fine adventure on their Brompton due to a need to be at a central London iconic site on Saturday morning?



Ah ha!







The Westminster Day of Dance. Info.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 May 2011)

hhhmmmmm...............rethink time. Did the hill down from Banstead today, and it's remarkable how different it looks when you think of there being 140 other cyclists behind you, none of them knowing what comes next. Might yet be Purley, Adrian. Sorry

The good news is that the Wallaby path is do-able. Don't tell the CEGB lot in Campaigning, but I like to do a bit of cycle path occasionally............


----------



## funnymummy (11 May 2011)

Any ideas roughly what time you guys will arrive in Brighton...?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 May 2011)

I've told the Madeira Cafe that we should be there at 8 or a little after. If you're planning on meeting us then it won't matter if you're early - it's a great place to just stare at the sea. I'll be texting ahead, so if you're there you can ask them about our progress.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Have we had the relevant entry in Greg's increasingly more inventive excuses for non-attendance yet?



I can but apologise for my exciting, complex and inventive life. They are reasons dear boy not excuses.

I've managed to fend off a work trip to Berlin. I refused to go out to dinner with the boss on Friday evening. I will have to miss one of my son's fleeting visits home. My wife will have to deal with the house valuer on her own on Saturday morning. I may even be getting somewhat bored by only ever being able to FNRttC to sodding Brighton and riding part of my regular commute with "you lot" as a result. I may be on a course of antibiotics for a suspected notifiable disease (and may never eat an egg mayo sandwich again as long as I live).

but I will be there (if I'm spared, God willing, insallah, usual t's & c's apply)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> hhhmmmmm...............rethink time. Did the hill down from Banstead today, and it's *remarkable how different it looks when you think of there being 140 other cyclists behind you*, none of them knowing what comes next. Might yet be Purley, Adrian. Sorry
> 
> The good news is that the Wallaby path is do-able. Don't tell the CEGB lot in Campaigning, but I like to do a bit of cycle path occasionally............




Stay at the back then.....


----------



## funnymummy (11 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I've told the Madeira Cafe that we should be there at 8 or a little after. If you're planning on meeting us then it won't matter if you're early - it's a great place to just stare at the sea. I'll be texting ahead, so if you're there you can ask them about our progress.



 Bit too early for us! 
I live about 12 miles out of Brighton, #2 goes to Special Needs activity club that starts at 9.30am, did think of cycling over with #3 once dropped him off but it would probably be 10.30 before we go there & you'd most prob be gone - Will defo join you for a ride soon though


----------



## funnymummy (11 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I wouldn't jump to that conclusion too quickly, although whether you'd get any sense out of some of us is another matter.



 And you'd expect any sense out of me...??!!




AdrianC said:


> We should be safe in Brighton



A gaggle of Lycra clad men descending on Brighton...Yeah, sure you'll be safe - As long as you stay out of Kemp Town


----------



## funnymummy (11 May 2011)

Not at all LittleAmphibiousOne, but 8am on Saturday morn & several 'selective' clubs are just closing their doors for the night, the alcohol fuelled patrons leaving may well get confused at the sight of so mnay hunky sweat glistening bodies, and think it's a new club to boogie on down at


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Thanks for the update but you were not the Greg I was thinking of.



I'll get my coat.

see you Friday


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Not at all LittleAmphibiousOne, but 8am on Saturday morn & several 'selective' clubs are just closing their doors for the night, the alcohol fuelled patrons leaving may well get confused at the sight of so mnay hunky sweat glistening bodies, and think it's a new club to boogie on down at



I have often tried to gatecrash these clubs in search of rehydration but I'm always refused entry on ground of inappropriate dress... Last year, Rich P and I changed out of lycra and tried something different. We fell in love with each other and have been looking back ever since. (Just to make sure, you understand   )


----------



## funnymummy (11 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


>


OMG.... I want/need/must have those boots!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


>





There's more - hang on a minute...


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

Greg tried to get into that club earlier that day. His visible panty line ensured a rejection. (Adrian has never thought to take him seriously ever since...)*

* Please don't say things like 'Nice chest' or 'When's it due?' because 'Big Greg' is a nice boy really.






Undying love*

*Except that greg had dyed his hair the night previously... and was in for Rich pickings...






Possibly Adrian hass alluded to the friendliness following the rides - 10:30 being a mere blip on the radar of lovin' an' affection...  






And we had it all on tape:






This woman was a pillar of the community - she didn't have a choice!


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

Happy daze!


----------



## User482 (12 May 2011)

If anyone fancies a pre-ride sharpener, I'll be getting into Paddington at 2214.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2011)

User482 said:


> If anyone fancies a pre-ride sharpener, I'll be getting into Paddington at 2214.



What a disgraceful suggestion!












I'll check my ticket and get back to you.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2011)

Talking of disgraceful suggestions, this load of filth landed in my inbox last night, with not so much as a not-safe-for-work warning!

_God’s Own Road is now yours for the taking. Supersmooth tarmac, white lines at the side of the road, mist in the hollows, little bends, scrumptious ups and downs for that *Lingering, Luscious Lonesome Lane Loveyourbike* feeling...
_
Well, really!_ 
_


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

(Sigh). Wish I was going now. 

Mind you, with 140 odd (some very odd) participants, you'll need planning permission soon.

Have fun.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Talking of disgraceful suggestions, this load of filth landed in my inbox last night, with not so much as a not-safe-for-work warning!
> 
> _God’s Own Road is now yours for the taking. Supersmooth tarmac, white lines at the side of the road, mist in the hollows, little bends, scrumptious ups and downs for that *Lingering, Luscious Lonesome Lane Loveyourbike* feeling...
> _
> ...


huh! Nobody picked up on my literary reference to lesbianic cunnilingus in the previous missive! Waste of effort that was!


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> (Sigh). Wish I was going now.
> 
> Mind you, with 140 odd (some very odd) participants, you'll need planning permission soon.
> 
> Have fun.



Wish I was too...


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> huh! Nobody picked up on my literary reference to lesbianic cunnilingus in the previous missive! Waste of effort that was!



Well, I thought it was written by a **** - but sure, didn't get the reference.  Keep trying, I'm happy to learn.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> huh! Nobody picked up on my literary reference to lesbianic cunnilingus in the previous missive! Waste of effort that was!



However, Davywalnuts, having seen this thread, is now hoping he didn't delete it from his inbox...


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Well, I thought it was written by a **** - but sure, didn't get the reference.  *Keep trying, I'm happy to learn.*



As if he needed any encouragement! At this rate it'll be the full Henry Miller by the time we get to Whitstable...


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)




----------



## iLB (12 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Wish I was too...



I thought you were? 

really looking forward to this now, despite the obvious pitfalls of a bmx- wheelie over the summit of ditchling? i have stunt pegs too so anyone too knackered to ride up themselves could be in luck ;-) 

can't wait! makes todays library stint so much easier to bare, working out the visual impact of a wind turbine based on 3 different measures of terrain height is not all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2011)

iLB said:


> I thought you were?
> 
> really looking forward to this now, despite the obvious pitfalls of a bmx- wheelie over the summit of ditchling? i have stunt pegs too so anyone too knackered to ride up themselves could be in luck ;-)
> 
> can't wait! makes todays library stint so much easier to bare, working out the visual impact of a wind turbine based on 3 different measures of terrain height is not all it's cracked up to be...



No FNRttC if I have footy the same weekend (Newcastle at the Bridge)


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> However, Davywalnuts, having seen this thread, is now hoping he didn't delete it from his inbox...



Davy still wishes he was on this ride to have seen this email......


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2011)

Another photo of Henry....nice clips...

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5051/5550429233_60a628175b.jpg


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Greg tried to get into that club earlier that day. His visible panty line ensured a rejection. (Adrian has never thought to take him seriously ever since...)*
> 
> * Please don't say things like 'Nice chest' or 'When's it due?' because 'Big Greg' is a nice boy really.



I invested years of effort and no small number of beer tokens to get a body like that. It is the body of a god...























...Dionysus


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I invested years of effort and no small number of beer tokens to get a body like that. It is the body of a god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dionysus




With our splendid forms, hewn from kryptonite by errant cars brushing past, we should do a sponsored drink-in Greg. I'm sure you'll find someone to Bacchus 

When I played rugby properly, I weighed thirteen stone and a bit - the bit being four stone or so... "Relaxed muscle" is the technical term.


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> With our splendid forms, hewn from kryptonite by errant cars brushing past, we should do a sponsored drink-in Greg. I'm sure you'll find someone to Bacchus
> 
> When I played rugby properly, I weighed thirteen stone and a bit - the bit being four stone or so... "Relaxed muscle" is the technical term.



Ah a forward then.....


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

iLB said:


> I thought you were?
> 
> really looking forward to this now,




Well I'm going to miss you anyway Ian! The pond won't be the same without you!


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> Ach, football schmootball! I was looking forward to riding with you, Ian - for a few yards before you left me behind anyway ...



Whitstable.. I will be more then happy to cycle with you for more then a few yards..


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2011)

hhmmmm.......

I must re-read the first dozen pages of Sexus. There's bound to be something in there. (They are about the finest twelve pages of prose in the English language. Although there is some rudery) 

Anyroadup. The route is sorted. The toilets are sorted. There is a nasty hole just after the top of Portnalls Road. The 'Road Closed' sign at the top of Slugwash Lane is a lie. And we're going to use what will be known as the 'Beddington Deviation'. Which is a nicer title than the 'Beddington Sewage Works Pong Deviation', but, with regret, there will be smells of a sewery nature.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there will be smells of a sewery nature.



I see the FNRttC erotic prose plan has bitten the dust...


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It may do it for some.



This isn't P&L, you know...


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It may do it for some.



'The Diaorhea of a Nobody...' Grossmith


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I see the FNRttC erotic prose plan has bitten the dust...


'fraid so. Although our visit to the toilets at Asda could have one reaching for the diaries of John Maynard Keynes........ 


perhaps not. There's a thread in Commuting about 'Cock Blocking'. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## TimO (12 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ... And we're going to use what will be known as the 'Beddington Deviation'. Which is a nicer title than the 'Beddington Sewage Works Pong Deviation', but, with regret, there will be smells of a sewery nature.



If Beddington Lane is involved, which I suspect it is given the above, we won't be taking the more traditional route along the A237 past Mitcham Junction, and we'll be passing even closer to Chez TimO, and the allure of my bed! (for me at least).


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ... The toilets are sorted. There is a nasty hole just after the top of Portnalls Road. The 'Road Closed' sign at the top of Slugwash Lane is a lie. And we're going to use what will be known as the 'Beddington Deviation'. Which is a nicer title than the 'Beddington Sewage Works Pong Deviation', but, with regret, there will be smells of a sewery nature.



Doesn't sound like they've been sorted to your usual high standards of sortedness!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Doesn't sound like they've been sorted to your usual high standards of sortedness!


it gives us our 'splash and dash' stop. And that's important. So people tell me.


----------



## marinyork (12 May 2011)

Brighton to London Victoria, are they fussed about bike reservations? I ask because I've been trying for a few days to book bikes and the system seems to have screwed up and keeps on saying I can't.


----------



## marinyork (12 May 2011)

All right, cheers.


----------



## CharlieB (12 May 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> Is anyone else thinking of completing this fine adventure on their Brompton due to a need to be at a central London iconic site on Saturday morning?


I'm doing this on a Brompton, but not for any need to be at whatever iconic site is referred to here.

Rather, if when I have to get off and walk up the Beacon, it's going to be far less embarrassing to do so with a Brompton than a Bianchi.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I see the FNRttC erotic prose plan has bitten the dust...




...a prose by any other name would smell as sweet.....


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> I'm doing this on a Brompton, but not for any need to be at whatever iconic site is referred to here.
> 
> Rather, if when I have to get off and walk up the Beacon, it's going to be far less embarrassing to do so with a Brompton than a Bianchi.



Don't worry Charlie - you'll not be walking. ( Maybe reconsider and bring the Bianchi - wouldn't want Luke to be the only one with a tish coloured bike.  )

Another thing that will be happening in London Iconic on Saturday afternoon is the Sikh New Year AKA Bob Vaisakhi

And, after moonlight, there will be Sunrise - as radio - and all the lovely things that one can imagine with Bollywood dancing.

Bring it on.


----------



## AKA Bob (12 May 2011)

I do like the Brompton excuse for Ditchling Beacon! Should we order the Taxi in advance????

Only reason of using the Brompton is to remind me of my madness on my first FNRttC a few years ago but more importantly I am joining 120 other mad Brompton owners for a ride around London. Could be interesting?


----------



## Sittingduck (12 May 2011)

iLB said:


> really looking forward to this now, despite the obvious pitfalls of a bmx- wheelie over the summit of ditchling? i have stunt pegs too so anyone too knackered to ride up themselves could be in luck ;-)




Yes please


----------



## slowmotion (13 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Yes please




Bring some cable ties Sd. I'll "zip in" to the train behind this locomotive.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 May 2011)

Bother, 

Met Office now suggesting considerable dampness in the Gatwick at 01.00....is this likely to be reliable?


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2011)

Has everyone taken a look at Andy /iLBs page outlining the work that they will be doing in Romania later this year? Who on earth except a bleary-eyed grunger would think he can ride to Brighton on a BMX after weeks of solid partying hard studying in Sheffield? 

Bloody students - lazy sods... it wasn't like that in my day... load of pot smoking beered up head bangers. Bloody students! 

Morning Andy!


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2011)

BalkanExpress said:


> Bother,
> 
> Met Office now suggesting considerable dampness in the Gatwick at 01.00....is this likely to be reliable?



Yesterday the Met Office was forecasting heavy rain and perhaps thunder in the afternoon for NW London etc - and I passed a nice hour yesterday, riding out of London in beautiful sunshine. It was lovely weather.


Gatwick via XCWeather

Yes. The forecast is for weather - 100% dependable.


----------



## funnymummy (13 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Gatwick via XCWeather
> 
> Yes. The forecast is for weather - 100% dependable.



We use that site at school, the kids have to check it everymorning & plot it into our Weather Board... It has been accurate all this week


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2011)

BBC, Metcheck now saying dry, XCWeather predicting 0.1mm rain in London. Some variation in temperature, though


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2011)

it rains... so what? Your on a great bike ride with like minded people...


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> it rains... so what? Your on a great bike ride with like minded people...



or you're fast asleep in bed like some people!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2011)

0.1mm isn't rain. It's mist. And not much of it.......


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian S
Alberto S
Alex Br
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Anne H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris F
Christophe P
Claudine C
Clive B
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Danguole G
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Des O'D
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Greg C
User S
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P
Ingrid B
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John G
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Kahlil S
Katherine P
Katie S
Keith T
Kim W
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Maggie L
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark G
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Monika S
Neil G
Nigel C
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul Cl 
Paul C 
Paul Ka
Paul R
Paul U
Peter B
Peter W
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Rupert McL
Simon A
Sonia W
Stephen T
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Suzannah D
Tanya G
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Vaidas K
Wim van R
Xi C 

quite a rush of cancellations, but we're still about 133 strong...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2011)

That Mr Fish is spreading nasty meteorological rumours on live BBC SouthEast TV this morning for the entire route (and my ride home) for the whole night.

I was going to take my mudguards off but fear that may now enrage the weather gods and guarantee a stormy night.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2011)

Hving decided to bring the sks'd winter bike (Simon, look away now) I'm ensuring for you all that the night will stay dry.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> or you're fast asleep in bed like some people!!!



I've done my time..


----------



## ceepeebee (13 May 2011)

weather-pro has got a 5% chance of light rain along the route and it v v rarely lets me down. Have woken up with a sore back though, some stretching is required.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 May 2011)

User482 said:


> Hving decided to bring the sks'd winter bike (Simon, look away now) I'm ensuring for you all that the night will stay dry.



Just took then off mine so lets see who has the stronger voodoo


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2011)

I won't be happy if I bring the 'Sunday' bike and I end up having to clean it because it got wet..... Last minute decision required methinks.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that we had an imposter on the ride last month. A young chap said 'I'm Howard'. Except that he wasn't. I think I know who he is.........


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I've come to the conclusion that we had an imposter on the ride last month. A young chap said 'I'm Howard'. Except that he wasn't. I think I know who he is.........



I wouldn't be surprised if he ordered a sausage and egg butty at the halfway as well. Some people are without shame...


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he ordered a *sausage and egg butty* at the halfway as well. Some people are without shame...



Don't you mean sausage and egg Baklava?


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> Don't you mean sausage and egg Baklava?



I've a feeling that if 'Zeqq spots him he won't make it as far as Planet Sweet. I meant on last month's Bognor ride...


----------



## frank9755 (13 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I've come to the conclusion that we had an imposter on the ride last month. A young chap said 'I'm Howard'. Except that he wasn't. I think I know who he is.........



Wow - theft on these rides is rife! First buffs now you've got someone stealing identities...
Glad I've got an alibi!


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Wow - theft on these rides is rife! First buffs now you've got someone stealing identities...
> Glad I've got an alibi!



I have a nice buff. Might wear it tonight


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> I have a nice buff. Might wear it tonight



Hmmmm. I shall note it with interest!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> I have a nice buff. Might wear it tonight



your going to ride in the buff. might be a tadge parky!


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> it rains... so what? Your on a great bike ride with like minded people...






dellzeqq said:


> 0.1mm isn't rain. It's mist. And not much of it.......




Quite. Do you think I should bring the wet weather flask, or, if I'm feeling a bit under the weather, do you think I might be more so if we are under the weather under the weather, whether or not it's raining? 

Whilst I'm here, what about 'listing' the names as they appear on the front page of the forum - indicating who is online? Only thinking that it might save scrollingdownery... not worried much either way, just pondering. 

_*Adam P, Adrian C*, Adrian S*,* Alberto S, Alex Br, Alex B, Alex P, Andrew B, Andrew C, Andrew F, Andrew T, Andrew W, Andrij B, Andy A, Andy B, Andy H, *A*nne H, Anthony McC, Bill C, Charles E*, *Charlie B, Charlotte B, Chris B, Chris Br, Chris F, Christophe P, Claudine C, Clive B, Craig A, Dan B, Dan Wa, Danguole *G*, Danny R, David H, David R, David W, Des O'D, Eddie C, Edmar G, Ekene A, Glen J, Gordon P, Grace W, Graham H, Greg C, User S, Holly McL, Howard K, *I**ain Ap, Ian McS*, Ian S, Inga P, Ingrid B, J*ac*ob W, James G, Jenny M, Jo T, John E, John G, John S, Jon B, Jonathan L, Julian N, User10571 B, Kahlil S, *K*atherine P, Katie S, Keith T, Kim W, Li D-N, Louise L, Lucy B-P, Luke C, Maggie L, Marilyn B, Mark Co, Mark G, Mark T, Martin F, Martin T, Martin W, *M*atthew S, Megan F, Michael A, Michael L, Mick D, Mike W, Monika S, Neil G, Nigel C, Noel C, Owen C, Padraig H, Pamela C, Paul Cl, Paul C, Paul Ka, Paul R, *P*aul U, Peter B, Peter W, Rebecca E, Rebecca O-B, Rebecca T, Rhoda H, Rich P, Rob H*, *Roger W, Ross C, Rupert McL, Simon A, Sonia W, Stephen T, Stephen *W,* Steve D, Steve R, Steven C,Stuart A, Stuart P, Sue L, Susie F, Suzannah D, Tanya G, Teresa P, Thom F, Tim H, Tim O, Titus H, Toby C, Tom B, Vaidas K, Wim van R, Xi C. _


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2011)

Guess what? I arranged all those letters to form a 'F' within the body text. 'Preview' was good and when it was posted - rubbish. All my posts end up like this but now I know it is not the content - something happens on the way to the forum! 

I'm never posting again.


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Guess what? I arranged all those letters to form a 'F' within the body text. 'Preview' was good and when it was posted - rubbish. All my posts end up like this but now I know it is not the content -* something happens on the way to the forum!
> *
> I'm never posting again.



A funny thing, that. I did wonder what on earth you were on about. It's rare that the mystery is cleared up!


----------



## frank9755 (13 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> It's rare that the mystery is cleared up!



I thought it was just me!


----------



## frank9755 (13 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> You have an alibi for identity theft? How does that work then?



I was somebody else at the time!


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I thought it was just me!



So you thought wrong then, Frank, as you have just stated that you were somebody else at the time.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2011)

Adam P
Adrian C
Adrian S
Alberto S
Alex Br
Alex B
Alex P
Andrew B
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andrew T
Andrew W
Andrij B
Andy A
Andy B
Andy H
Anne H
Anthony McC
Bill C
Charles E
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris B
Chris Br
Chris F
Claudine C
Clive B
Craig A
Dan B
Dan Wa
Danguole G
Danny R
David H
David R
David W
Des O'D
Eddie C
Edmar G
Ekene A
Glen J
Gordon P
Grace W
Graham H
Greg C
Holly McL
Howard K
Iain Ap
Ian McS
Ian S
Inga P
Ingrid B
Jacob W
James G
Jenny M
Jo T
John E
John G
John S
Jon B
Jonathan L
Julian N
User10571 B
Kahlil S
Katherine P
Katie S
Keith T
Kim W
Li D-N
Louise L
Lucy B-P
Luke C
Maggie L
Marilyn B
Mark Co
Mark G
Mark T
Martin F
Martin T
Martin W
Matthew S
Megan F
Michael A
Michael L
Mick D
Mike W
Monika S
Neil G
Nigel C
Noel C
Owen C
Padraig H
Pamela C
Paul Cl 
Paul C 
Paul Ka
Paul R
Paul U
Peter B
Peter W
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Rebecca T
Rhoda H
Rich P
Rob H
Roger W
Ross C
Rupert McL
Simon A
Sonia W
Stephen T
Stephen W
Steve D
Steve R
Steven C
Stuart A
Stuart P
Sue L
Susie F
Suzannah D
Tanya G
Teresa P
Thom F
Tim H
Tim O
Titus H
Toby C
Tom B
Vaidas K
Xi C 

hhmmmm......... down to about 130 - I'm going to have to have a word about last-minute cancellations!


----------



## hatler (13 May 2011)

Do you record how many book vs how many show up.

Per date ?
Per destination ?
Per wet weather forecast ?
Per total booked ?

Given the numbers turning up for these rides now it _should_ be possible to at least have half a guess at likely drop out rate.

Yes ?


----------



## Andrij (13 May 2011)

People have cancelled? Do they not realise this is the first FNRttC of 2011 suitable for wearing sandals?!? Oh well, their loss.


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

Andrij said:


> People have cancelled? Do they not realise this is *the first FNRttC of 2011 suitable for wearing sandals*?!? Oh well, their loss.



 You've not seen the forecast, then?


----------



## Andrij (13 May 2011)

The Met Office forecast is within tolerances. It may be a bit wet and cool, but not 'cold'. In case anyone is worried, there will be no socks worn with the sandals. Ever.


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

User482 said:


> If anyone fancies a pre-ride sharpener, I'll be getting into Paddington at 2214.






theclaud said:


> What a disgraceful suggestion!
> 
> I'll check my ticket and get back to you.



I get to Paddington about 21:30. I'll most likely be up in the Bishop and Beard, or whatever it's called...


----------



## TimO (13 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> hhmmmm......... down to about 130 - I'm going to have to have a word about last-minute cancellations!


Deposits, and then donate them to the TEC and Waymarkers rehydration fund.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> it rains... so what? Your on a great bike ride with like minded people...




Indeed, and I did not mean to sound like a total wuss  

The problem is that I will be of to see an elderly relative in their new sheltered accommodation immediately after the ride: dripping on the communal fixtures and fittings may not create a good first impression  

As for the rain I have a new jacket that needs testing so either way I'm onto a winner


----------



## velovoice (13 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Rebecca O-B
> 
> hhmmmm......... down to about 130 - I'm going to have to have a word about last-minute cancellations!




I am sooooooooo sorry! 
And soooo sorry not to be going.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I get to Paddington about 21:30. I'll most likely be up in the Bishop and Beard, or whatever it's called...



Assuming that's not a euphemism, I'll see you there. My round.


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

User482 said:


> Assuming that's not a euphemism, I'll see you there. My round.



Excellent. The Fuller's Discovery is the perfect pre-ride sharpener, I find.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2011)

hatler said:


> Do you record how many book vs how many show up.
> 
> Per date ?
> Per destination ?
> ...


I usually guess right for the benefit of the halfway stop, and this time I'm about five up on my guess. But, then again, I have to fiddle with the list and extract the membership cards from the pack, which is a nuisance when I'm running around town getting this month's hot line in armwarmers.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I usually guess right for the benefit of the halfway stop, and this time I'm about five up on my guess. But, then again, I have to fiddle with the list and extract the membership cards from the pack, which is a nuisance when I'm running around town *getting this month's hot line in armwarmers*.



No Dell don't do it, don't go over to the dark side!!!


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> No Dell don't do it, don't go over to the dark side!!!



The book is now open on whether Martin will actually have sleeves on his shirt tonight, as sleeves are for wusses....


----------



## ttcycle (13 May 2011)

...I gave away a few dhb arm warmers a while ago - I'm kicking myself as I reckon they would have fit Martin just perfectly.

I think I'll be there - feeling yes at this stage though that may change this evening as I hardly got any sleep last night but I will only be doing the FNRtSL (Friday Night Ride through South London) and bidding you all farewell in deepest darkest Saaaaarrrrff London. Will have to see if I can make it up to HPC tonight - fingers crossed. If I do - come and say hi- if not; sorry but the excusiast strikes again and maybe next time...will see !!!


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

ttcycle said:


> ...I gave away a few dhb arm warmers a while ago - I'm kicking myself as I reckon they would have fit Martin just perfectly.
> 
> I think I'll be there - feeling yes at this stage though that may change this evening as I hardly got any sleep last night but I will only be doing the FNRtSL (Friday Night Ride through South London) and bidding you all farewell in deepest darkest Saaaaarrrrff London. Will have to see if I can make it up to HPC tonight - fingers crossed. If I do - come and say hi- if not; sorry but the excusiast strikes again and maybe next time...will see !!!



Hope to see you later, then, Grace!


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

Talking of armwarmers, I've just put on my toasty FNRttC birthday merino armwarmers . Nothing to do with the forecast - just cos of First Great Western's horrific air-conditioning...


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> The book is now open on whether Martin will actually have sleeves on his shirt tonight, as sleeves are for wusses....



I'm thinking of wearing a jacket as it can be cool around 3am. Not sure yet though.


----------



## iLB (13 May 2011)

for anyone that has been wondering....








this is the beast 






there may be a hat, and raybans...


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2011)

iLB said:


> for anyone that has been wondering....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You is barking


----------



## theFire (13 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> You is barking



+1

Please dont overtake me on the hills on that, even if i'm going slow!


----------



## iLB (13 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> No hoodie?



haha, i have opted for some proper riding kit given the forecast


----------



## iLB (13 May 2011)

hypothermia and a crippled back/arms/shoulders would be great.

should be at victoria for coffee at about 23.10, anyone else?


----------



## iLB (13 May 2011)

what time/ whereabouts? not that familiar with the station


----------



## Becs (13 May 2011)

Might have to hit the red bull tonight!


----------



## Andrij (13 May 2011)

Sorry, folks, but I must pull out. 

See you in Cardiff!


----------



## arallsopp (13 May 2011)

Setting off from BR2 shortly. If I pass Victoria at a sensible time, I'll pop in. If not, see you all at the Arch!

commiserations to those who can't join tonight. You will be missed.

Andy.


----------



## redflightuk (13 May 2011)

See you all soon. Just off to the station in a mo.


----------



## iLB (13 May 2011)

right i'm off to the start  signal permitting I'll be tweeting about my progress on @acater under the hashtag #l2bbmx


----------



## TimO (13 May 2011)

I'll be leaving shortly.

This evening I'm going with long tights, and a spare top for when we leave 3amses, since it could be a bit brisk, but I'm also going with it being a dry ride, and not carrying waterproofs, the rain radar looks pretty clear.

See you all in a while.


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Yes we may well dodge any rain



Hardly a challenge...


----------



## Sittingduck (13 May 2011)

Shorts & no jacket... we'll be fine missing the rain 

Off now - see you at HPC!


----------



## srw (13 May 2011)

If I swung by Paddington or Marylebone would I find anyone?


----------



## ttcycle (14 May 2011)

Well am back in the comfort of a warm home!!

Was good to cycle up and say hi to a few people- got called a part timer by User10571 which is true, in fact an overstatement even!

Turned off a little after Tooting -sorry to those that I stopped in front off; suppose it was a little unexpected- however my excuse was Rich P was gaining on me and about to tell me stories about train toilets...a drastic left turn off was needed. Was going to stop to say bye to more friends but was getting cold so decided against it. Have a good ride all! May it stay dry and hope you get a beautiful sunrise. Good luck Andy on the BMX!


----------



## wanda2010 (14 May 2011)

Thanks everyone. Had a lovely ride and even the cold section wasn't too bad .

Glad to have met Ingrid, Charley, Biondino and his mate and the others I spoke to whose names I didn't get or I've forgotten completely (the memory cells work sporadically these days).

My highlights: Riding all the way up Turners Hill. Yay! The first time I did it, I walked halfway up. The view from Ditchling. I walked most of the way but I'm pleased I managed to ride about 50 yards first . The downward section into Brighton. Luved it. Luved it. Breakfast with Guinness. To be repeated at Whitstable? Could get used to that 


It's far too early to fall asleep (even though I'm very tired) so I'm going to do some household stuff and have an early night. 

Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## arallsopp (14 May 2011)

Home. 125 miles for me. Excellent company. Startling performance from young Andy on the outbound leg. Hope he's sleeping / drinking it off at leisure.
Many pics. Flickbook on its way.After sleep.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2011)

Also home. A mere 107 miles for me, but then I started from Clapham due to late finish at work & acts of Southern Railway. Chapeau to iLB for a sterling effort, put most of us to shame! More to follow later....


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Well am back in the comfort of a warm home!!
> 
> Was good to cycle up and say hi to a few people- got called a part timer by User10571 which is true, in fact an overstatement even!
> 
> Turned off a little after Tooting -sorry to those that I stopped in front off; suppose it was a little unexpected- however my excuse was Rich P was gaining on me and about to tell me stories about train toilets...a drastic left turn off was needed. Was going to stop to say bye to more friends but was getting cold so decided against it. Have a good ride all! May it stay dry and hope you get a beautiful sunrise. Good luck Andy on the BMX!



It was good to see you again Grace, if only to prove I'm not always a drunken pirate.....


----------



## matthew (14 May 2011)

Home now, I ducked out to the train at Balcombe, due to a number of reasons.

All in all a great ride also 107miles for me as I avoided the last 40 by using the train. The weather was very accommodating, the Asda stop worked well, though the half way cafe is a little short in the toilet department.

The ride to the start was very quick (must have been a tail wind) and I then ended up doing a significant amount of waymarking which got the legs going. Ended up way finding on a couple of occasions, sorry if I was a bit short with people who were at the front when Simon was missing on the way out of London, but the quicker we went the longer we were going to be standing around at Clapham Common.


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Home. 125 miles for me. Excellent company. Startling performance from young Andy on the outbound leg. Hope he's sleeping / drinking it off at leisure.
> Many pics. Flickbook on its way.After sleep.



Sleep? What about lager??

130 and a bit miles for me. Now watching FA Cup Final and chilling. Great ride. Fantastically well done iLB, that must hurt.


A quick well done also to the couple I saw on Slugwash Lane. At that point you looked like you were struggling, the next time I saw you, you were cresting the Beacon.


----------



## srw (14 May 2011)

I'm on the train home after ...an experience...

Highlights: Lonesome Lane and the long swoop downhill out of Turner's Hill. Also climbing the Beacon in one go at my first attempt, and the stunning views from the last stretch and the top.

Not to forget scoffing greasy fried bread in the sun and washing it down with Brown Beer. And putting names and flesh to forum monikers. I wasn't at my usual sparkly* best - I think I told one or two that I'd had five-and-a-half hours sleep on Thursday followed by an hour in the gym with my PT. My legs felt it by Ditchling, even though my heart and lungs were willing. 

I'd have preferred a bit less sitting around, especially at Horley - but actually I was towards the front of the field most of the time, which does add to the sitting-around time. 

Well done to Andy ILB. For the record he sat there at the Madeira drinking tea, coke and OJ while the old soaks at the next table knocked back pints. It felt like we had a grown-ups table and a young people's table. And it wasn't always entirely clear which was which.

*that may be an exaggeration.


----------



## User482 (14 May 2011)

I'm also watching the FA Cup final, having eventually managed to navigate my way from Victoria to Paddington. It was great to see everyone again, and I even enjoyed (sort of) the slog up Ditchling Beacon.

SRW - sorry I didn't get a chance to introduce myself - I had to rush for my train.

See some of you next Friday.


----------



## rb58 (14 May 2011)

I have decided that my Saturday mornings will no longer be complete unless the Hog Roast is on the spit by 6.00am 

Thanks to Andy and Martin for your company on the way back - the first half of that route back to London is gorgeous - apart from the hills over Devil's Dyke, which never fail to get me. And I loved the way we thought we'd scalped that guy in the white Rapha gear on the way back, only to find he was just toying with us. 

132 miles for the day.

Thanks as always to Mr DZ and his helpers for making it all go so smoothly, and espcially for arranging the Hog Roast.

I'm now off down the garage to see if I can find my son's BMX.

And a beer!


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I would just like to register my overwhelming disappointment that young Andy had moved on before I reached the top of Ditchling Beacon. I was thus denied my opportunity to have a go at riding the BMX up, after finding out whether having the brake on all the way down would be audible across the whole of The Weald.



Good on Andy! You pest Adrian.

'The proprietor of the Seagull got more and less than he bargained for on Saturday, and he ended up with an albatross around his neck as the birdies of the Friday Night Ride- having had their sensitive feathers ruffled - decided to chip in for a round. Greg at the Madeira had sandwedges galore but maybe only Luke was in need of a specialist tool for the bunker - not sure. There was Rich prize money given to the winner (In this instance it was the 'The Ventriloquist and Derailleur' (motto " Gottle of gear") next door but one to The Seagull 
Birdie question: What does 'sittingduck' and The Seagull have in common? Neither have proper beer inside them.
Anyway, back to the Friday Night Matchplay, and no-one was a match for Luke's four ball better ball that left him well under par come the breakfast banter - but hey! The man of the Seagull had his head terned by the fabulous display of rehydration IN GLASSES, available to us, via the good offices of Greg's Madeira Ales Ltd.
Seagull man could have Claudine' the money but for an attitude that reeked of 'Gwan, no bikes on my forecourt".
When we left, the 'court' was in Plenary Session - I hope the verdicts were true and just. 

Thanks Simon, Greg and staff at the Mad ear(a) for simply knowing customer relations, Tim H - "the chainbrain", Adrian - chef de TEC (who always knew when not to answer the telephone!  ) all the participants who conducted the business with a smile on their faces, Rich for the cabaret and jokes, and, for anyone I did not chat or say 'hello' to.. "Hello!"

We got the train with a minute to spare - a tiny minute no less - and the doors closed upon us. Andy's little love bike fitted on a luggage rack, and Thom and my own were in front. Lots of ta tas before I battled homeward into a stiff drink North Westerly. Wow! Hard work, complicated by Kilburn's finest, having carpeted the A5 in broken glass. Yes, you guessed it - a puncture. No CO2. 
Elbow grease and sunshine saw me out of town. I need to prepare now, for the Eurovision Song Contest. I have bought a packet of roses and will have them after t, because 'they grow on u'.

Thank you everyone for your company, and particularly those who offered scintillating repartie to entertain me. rich.
On purpose no camera this week - in order to let others 'show us their wares'. At 'Didn't Planet Sweet', Stuaff was taking an 'in depth' of his fingers and the roof of the shopfront - c'mon Stu - get posting those pics. Nothing rude mind, there could be kids watching, eh rich? 

By now, the prop. of The Seagull was fuming - he had a double-bogey - and no tissues. It was to be a very big blow for trade on the Madeira seafront.
Susie and Claudine said "Ah men" to all that.


PS My personal trainer has just been round and said - "You don't look nearly pi$ed enough - have some more beer." Getting very personal there, I thought. Pleased to have been sitting on the children's table too 

PPS. Young Andy is changing his forum name to iLBMX. When he hears the sound of his hamstrings twanging in the middle of the night, followed by a cramping leg launching the eiderdown into the bathroom from the bedroom... then he will love bikes. well done Kid.  Sometimes, even Thom couldn't keep up, on his Ti Condor. But then again, 'Condor does something for a man' - put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## ceepeebee (14 May 2011)

Watching Andy come past me on the Beacon was one of the most bittersweet moments in my cycling life - equal parts awe and guttedness that a BMX had gone past me (mind you, I'd like to see Andy do that with an extra 5 stone on board...  ) I was never going to clear that bugger though, but I can take away some joy at managing Turner's Hill.

Thanks to the TECs who fixed helped fix Mark's puncture and then paced us on an absolutely glorious charge through the countryside, whizzing through villages and wooded lanes at a faster pace than I can ever usually manage (although uphill I was my usual sloooow self) . All that pales into insignificance compared to Lonesome Lane though, twists, turns, leaning in to brush head against shrub, all the while on a billiard table of a road surface, just frikkin' awesome.

Just checked my computer, 73 miles for the day, which is my second longest ever (after Whitstable last year), legs ache like a bastard but I'm still pleased with that.


Thanks everyone, that was great, now back to the Belgian stubbies.


----------



## GM (14 May 2011)

Many thanks Simon and Way finders. As usual superbly organized. Great route, even going past the Bedington Brewery. My first time for the Brighton run, so a bit excited. Young Andy on his BMX was amazing, deserves a medal. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> Ok here's one-legged Rich - was it worth the wait?
> 
> [attachment=3553:P1000458.JPG]



One more than I usually see him with.


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2011)

rb58 said:


> And I loved the way we thought we'd scalped that guy in the white Rapha gear on the way back, only to find he was just toying with us.



Ahem, he wasn't toying!!! I had him beat but then looked around for my team mates to rub salt into his wounds by riding off into the distance and there was no sign of anyone!!


----------



## JonnyBlade (14 May 2011)

I was marshalling at the bottom of Beacon Hill (on an unrelated race) and enjoyed welcoming and redirecting the hundreds that came past. Great effort boys and girls


----------



## AlexB (14 May 2011)

I am so shattered. Even after a couple of hours sleep.
Picures!!!!

Some night time shots out in the lanes







The cafe stop





Obligatory cyclists at dawn shot





Some early morning lanes





Turner's Hill summiters











Turner's Hill throng - glorious weather and fabulous views

































More to follow!


----------



## AlexB (14 May 2011)

The village hog roast - a bit destroyed I think!













































Chapeau to you sir!!


----------



## AlexB (14 May 2011)

Our destination!





Summiters!


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2011)

Good stuff! Thank you Alex. 

Edit: Didn't realise that rich p was carrying a Walls Ice Cream backpacksac! I would have stopped you and bought one, Rich.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> [attachment=3552:P1000461.JPG]



iLB's got his cap on the wrong way round, with the peak at the front, and therefore BMX rules invalidates his ride. Innit.

Nice pics, looked like a good ride.


----------



## srw (14 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> iLB's got his cap on the wrong way round, with the peak at the front, and therefore BMX rules invalidates his ride. Innit.



What you can't see in that photo is that the peak was carefully angled to be over his right eye - nang well rad. He looked like a teenage hooligan, especially when he put his shades on too.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2011)

Great ride as per, especially if you glaze over Planet Sweet - geddit. Talking of glazing over, glad you got home okay Teef  

Did anyone mention the cold at Horley? I was so cold I nearly did a reverse Captain Oates; " I'm going inside, I may be some time". 

The ride from Horley to Madeira ( plan it, sweet white wine) was sublime. Warming up, with a beautiful sunrise ( apparently that happens every day, did you know that?), the edges of the horizons crisp without a hint of pollution apart from people cussing their way up the Alpe de Beacon.

The Downs always look good when the sun is low and the shadows accentuate the Rubenesque curves of the...... ( _sms from srw - give it a rest Rich, you pseud_ )

The swoop down from the Beacon to Brighton is a great way to finish passing as we did the Chattri on the right - a War Memorial to the Indian soldiers of the First World War.





What lovely people Greg and his wife are at the cafe. A perfect example of customer service as they arranged to beers shipped over to us from the pub. Unbelievable, even if I had thought Worthington would never pas my lips again!

Good night with some old and new friends - thanks for having me! Good to meet TMNewt, srw for the first time. The old ones know who they are and don't need namechecks.

In other news, Andy A spotted a flat bit of **** in Cuckfield and iLB gave my lungs and longevity a good kicking on Portnalls Road! Great stuff Andy and good luck in Romania. 

Some snaps here mainly of the triumphal great crested hill.

https://picasaweb.google.com/richardpount/FnrttcBrighton14511?authkey=Gv1sRgCPD9tM2M1_SDZQ#


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2011)

That was _such_ a good ride! 

With numbers exceeding, I think, 130 it was never going to be a fast one, but astonishingly we managed to shed W1J 7JZ (Wellington Arch traffic island) as one group - thanks in no small part to TimO putting himself and Red right in the jaws of the proverbial lion as the lights for the traffic turned to green.

Progress through the suburbs stuttered as the TECs dealt with punctures (one of which was sufficiently severe to warrant a tyre boot) and our very own rivet-poppin' Tim Hall repaired the first of three busted chains of the night, before we'd reached the first loo stop at Beddington Asda - bathed as it was in the delicate aroma of the adjacent sewage works. As an aside.... rhetorically, like.... who would think of locating a food vendor next to a kak processing factory?

The weather was kind, very kind as we lost the streetlights on Portnalls Hill. Temperature dropping only maybe a degree or two as the houses thinned out and the darkness of the night embraced us.

Some earlier inclines had shown us that some of our company were likely to be severely challenged by the likes of Portnalls, Turners and Ditchling - but chapeau to all those who gallantly attempted whatever gradients the road threw at them!

I confess to having 'forgotten' to stay on the tail end for the duration of Lonesome Lane, opting instead to 'give it some' through the delicious bends and enjoy the pitch, yaw and roll that they offer. Following which, for first time of the evening, I was warm.

The half way stop? Ummmmm........ that needs to be (and I think will be) reviewed. Suffice it to say, Planet Sweet / 130 plus riders = does not really go. Not when peeps are zipping up and down the road in all directions to keep warm while the lengthy queue outside stays just that. While their tucker is clearly ok, I remain to be convinced that they are best suited to deal with a 'volume customer'.

Turners Hill increased the heart rate of a few, as well as warming them up once we had left Planet Sweet, and was then followed by the glorious, glorious descent through Ardingly into Lindfield. Mile after mile of ear to ear grin factor is what this road delivers, and all for _so_ little effort. Its _hard_ not to like it. No, _love_ it.

Slugwash lane was enchanting, as is usual, with its twists, turns and switchbacks. Plenty of manic rabbits darting between the verges. I think we were there probably a little too late in the day to spot some of the shy deer which have been seen there before.

And so... on to The Beacon, the final 'set piece' of this ride. We did it. Everyone did it. Including a (two years shy of) septuagenarian, whom I understand to be not in the peak of health. And I'd heard was picked up, put back on his bike and given a helpful shove up The Beacon on more than one occasion. Well done all!

Brighton.
Madeira Drive.
Maderia Cafe.
Sunshine.
Greg and his crew. Delivering the greasefest breakfast to me, one of the last in the queue, forty minutes or so after he had delivered the first.
And most yummy it was too!

The rest ventures into the realms of 'too messy to put into writing....' 

Thanks all, who I had the chance to enjoy an exchange with during the night.
Thanks, Charlotte for the pyjamas &nbsp;<br>

<div>Can't wait until the next one.</div>


----------



## iZaP (14 May 2011)

It was nice seeing Ross, Andy and big Martin on the the Brighton road, making their way home while I was pootling down to Purley








Good job lads.


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> It was nice seeing Ross, Andy and big Martin on the the Brighton road, making their way home while I was pootling down to Purley
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There's a reason why you weren't there with us last night.
Isn't there?
Hmmm?
It had better be good....


----------



## Tim Hall (14 May 2011)

Great ride. Full of the community spirit, working together, team involvement thing.

Things I saw:

Punctures, foxes, party bus, more foxes, lady passenger distracting her driver, fox cub, broken chain, long queue, home, peanut butter on toast, another bike, sunrise, heroic riding, more punctures, pyjamas, missing riders, people on the phone, really heroic riding from all ages, marvellous encouragement, another broken chain, breakfast.

Things I did:

Talked to people, discussed puncture probability experiments, didn't drink enough, forgot how to mend a chain quickly, failed to get to grips with Quick Links, failed to set off speed cameras x 3, eat breakfast, chatted with more people, drank a swift beer or two, fell asleep on the train, had a snooze at home., took a few pictures.


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> took a few pictures.



'Am lovin' No.7 & No.21
Egg.
Shell.
Ant!


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> took a few pictures.



WAKE UP DAN!!!

Great pics as always Tim.


----------



## iZaP (14 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> There's a reason why you weren't there with us last night.
> Isn't there?
> Hmmm?
> It had better be good....





I'm not a member of CTC.

&

My legs need some recovery time before Dover


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> I'm not a member of CTC





Ah!
Dat ting!

There's ways to sort it - as you know...


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> It was nice seeing Ross, Andy and big Martin on the the Brighton road, making their way home while I was pootling down to Purley
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember seeing you!


----------



## iZaP (14 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> Ah!
> Dat ting!
> 
> There's ways to sort it - as you know...



I know what you mean








martint235 said:


> I don't remember seeing you!



It's because you never look, you just pedal!!!

Ross certainly saw me, he even said hi!


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2011)

Today's Outlook: Sunny and warm. 
It's also interesting to view how easily Adrian and the BMX look 'as one'... I have still got that screeching noise passing through the matter.


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2011)

Nice place, nice people at Planet Sweet, and it is a massive undertaking to make it work, I'm sure. 
Greg and Team, at The Madeira are used to gaggles of lary oafs well-oiled, clutches of hen parties wanting a greasy bun, tankers full of schoolkids, and a talcum powdery sprinkling of elderly groups. Couple the experience with an overriding pride and seaside nosh ups at Brighton are a hard act to follow. We are very lucky. (More so now that the key to glass borne beverages has been discovered... but only for exceptional circumstances etc  )

More importantly, the lovely Antonia called me normal, and sensible... she is such an astute judge of character IMHO. Get ready to support her effort for the Martlets Rides and other stuff peeps - and make more fun!


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2011)

Credit to rich p for this ideal snap of The Friday Night Kid, looking perfectly brattish on ascent.  At times, he was clocking 23mph +/- on the flat. Remember also that the rear 'gear' is (or perhaps 'was' by now ) a teensy cog about the size of something found in a clock.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

Well, that was another great night, notwithstanding the much-mentioned problems at the midway stop (baklava was fantastic though, somewhat compensated for that IMHO!).


The evening didn't start off too well. I was on a later finish at work, so couldn't get my usual train into Waterloo. Having agreed with Simon to meet up with everyone on the common, assorted train problems then meant I didn't get into Clapham Junction till ten past midnight- at least I didn't have too long to wait there for the peloton. Lovely to see Grace again, if only briefly- hope you feel up to a full FNR in the not too distant future. And many more friends old and new of course! Though having seen User looking perfectly fit and well riding in Blackfriars Thursday evening, I was surprised he didn't make it





Route was great- the variations that don't take in Turners' Hill, the lovely fast sweep through Ardingly etc, and the Beacon just aren't the same for me, though the more hill-phobic may disagree. Apart from all the chain breakages- I can't remember so many chain problems on one ride before- mechanicals seemed to be thankfully confined to PF visitations.

And there must be special mention of the undoubted star of the evening- Andy C not only did the whole thing on that BMX, he made it look easy. With a 38" gear. Standing the whole time....I've just made a donation for the Romania fund, I hope lots more do the same. You certainly earned it!

Decided to at least attempt riding home, and as I made good progress despite the constant headwind, I kept going. Back home just before 2, rolling average 13.5 mph.

Thanks everyone. If you're going to Cardiff, see you Friday! Photos, such as they are, here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Credit to rich p for this ideal snap of The Friday Night Kid, looking perfectly brattish on ascent.  At times, he was clocking 23mph +/- on the flat. Remember also that the rear 'gear' is (or perhaps 'was' by now ) a teensy cog about the size of something found in a clock.









Brilliant pic!!

Had a go on a BMX for the first time a few weeks ago and it was bloody hard work just going round the block - HPC to Brighton is some going - sick!


----------



## srw (15 May 2011)

rich p said:


> The Downs always look good when the sun is low and the shadows accentuate the Rubenesque curves of the......



......mounds of grass surmounted by gorse, like the chastity belt of the comely wife of a noble and violent crusader. While far across the valley the violent slash of the Boxhill quarry mars the landscape recalling the scar across the cheek of his erstwhile favourite, discovered by the lord in flagrante on his early return from the wars. (You do realise I can go on in the same vein all day if allowed?)

I am extraordinarily pleasantly surprised at how well I coped with that. I haven't pulled an all-nighter since my college ball (stop it, please!) 20 years ago, and apart from a couple of moments on the train to Victoria after Tim-from-Croydon-and formerly-Exeter got off and we stopped keeping each other awake I remained vaguely sentient all day, even through the long hiatuses of a Thai restaurant trying to serve normal people as well as a large party.

Very good to meet a number of you for the first time. I look forward to our next meeting, when perhaps I will be slightly more switched on to reality.

Apart from a ride with a party from work earlier in the year (very serious, and since I was on my slow bike they dropped me on every hill) that was literally my first ever group ride. Most of the riding made me feel very safe, and being able to do a bit of light drafting made the distance a bit shorter. A couple of areas of better discipline would be nice, but not earth-shattering. On the long downhill from Turner's Hill some relatively slower people were right out on the right of the lane rather than tucking a bit further in and making it easier for others to overtake. And on one of the lanes (not Lonesome, I think, but one with a white line) there was at one point a group of three widely spaced with its right-hand member hanging over the white line. I work on the basis that if there is a white line I want to stay to the left of it, so overtaking that lot was less comfortable than it might have been. (Yes, I know, I could have tucked in behind, but I've got the muscles of someone 2 stone heavier who is used to riding a heavy bike, not something Titanium and featherlight.)

Thanks to Simon and Suzie for escorting me through the traffic jams to the station - Simon's reaction when he was beeped at put the fear of God into a driver. I hope he's right and the Greens make the place more human. Sorry to abandon you just before we arrived - I didn't have a ticket and didn't know how long it would take to buy one. In the event, not very long and I ran into a few others from the ride. I also realise I never handed over my quid.

I am now trying to find a reason why Whitstable might be doable, despite having a two-day intensive management training course on the Thursday and Friday. Mrs W and I will come in tandem at some stage. We'll probably be a little faster than the recumbents up most of the hills, so won't feel too guilty about being slower than most.


----------



## arallsopp (15 May 2011)

srw said:


> Mrs W and I will come in tandem at some stage. We'll probably be a little faster than the recumbents up most of the hills, so won't feel too guilty about being slower than most.



It was a pleasure riding with you, but you realise this is fighting talk, sir?


----------



## Mark Grant (15 May 2011)

A good ride, my first FNRttCof the year. I managed Ditchling without walking or even stopping which is an improvement over last year!

My pics here .


Mark.


----------



## TimO (15 May 2011)

Another fine ride to Brighton, and as always largely down to Simon's fine planning and organisational skills. 

I'd like to say I helped out with repairs when I was TECing, but only really had hands on, on one bicycle. Most of those who had fairy visitations could deal with it themselves, whilst the TECs often just stood around, or helped illuminate the proceedings. We did seem to suffer a bit from chain issues, but as far as I know they all got dealt with OK.

Like User10571, I did sort of abandon the rest of the TECs just before Turners Hill, so I could see how many people I could overtake there, and then did much the same on the Beacon! Even though Red has very slightly harder gears than the Kaffenback, the difference in weight made it much easier to get up the Beacon than a steel framed bike. I didn't drop below 6mph on the way up. Yay!

As ever, I probably met various people, some new, some familiar, and may remember the names of some of those. 

Twas I who was bending your ear back on the train, srw, I hope we'll see you on more of these rides.

There's a few pictures of me scattered around in the links above, including several by AlexB that I utterly failed tp notice him taking!

The post ride rehydration was as enjoyable as ever, even if the sun dig bugger off eventually. Somehow I managed to leave the Madeira, behind people who I then beat to the station, but I'll assume they rehydrated more than me. 

I need to check the exact dates, but I don't think I'll be doing the next two or three FNRttCs because I've got to go in for an operation, that I wont be able to cycle after, for a couple of months.  Have fun, and hopefully I'll see people later in the year.


----------



## srw (15 May 2011)

TimO said:


> The post ride rehydration was as enjoyable as ever, even if the sun dig bugger off eventually. Somehow I managed to leave the Madeira, behind people who I then beat to the station, but I'll assume they rehydrated more than me.


Hello again TimO.

I can't speak for Simon, but Suzie didn't seem more rehydrated than the rest of us. But THIS WAS A CTC RIDE, and we stopped at every red light in Brighton. Sometimes more than once - I was relying on Simon for directions so didn't do my usual London rider's trick of getting to the front of every queue by overtaking the traffic.


----------



## AKA Bob (15 May 2011)

Thanks Simon for another brilliant and enjoyable ride. Sorry to leave the fun in Brighton early but only made it to my Brompton ride with 5mins to spare. Or should I say dump the bike and start the safety chat!!! 150 Bromptons travelling through London made a big impression.

Have a great time in Wales and I will see you next month for the Whitstable ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2011)

that was the best ever FNRttC that I've ridden. I am in awe of Andy C and will be flexing my debit card shortly. Reigate Hill, it wasn't just me that set off the speed camera. Slugwash Lane, flat out after waymarking the lights in Reigate desperate to get to the front for no good reason than the front is there. Hubris. I got to be the last to leave Planet Sweet, thanks guts. Turners Hill. Pah! I got stuck in my big ring and you came second. The run to Lindfield, despite the worlds worse heartburn, why is it never that easy of a lunchtime or a Sunday morning? Ditchling? Somewhat spent I grovelled my way up, keeping well clear of the inner ring and didn't vomit. Always a bonus... and yes the products of the Dark Star Brewery are worth trying (Evening Star, right by Brighton Station well worth a visit). I did right by my sponsors, actually it is the other way round, by baring my jersey for that bit.

Decided to ride home no point rehydrating with the crew as the meds I'm on, well let's just say they use them to put alcoholics off the drink, thanks guts. Was tempted to draught Stuart for a few miles along the coast before heading north but someone asked directions to the station so that made my mind up. Off I went. Ruddy wind. NCN20 aside the A23 to Albourne then zig-zag across the lanes. Scalped but an elderly racing snake just north of Henfield. Sod that, I thought after a bit and I gave chase, caught him with a leg bursting effort down by Ashurst and peeled off and span slowly for the Sham. 100+ miles on the day. My first imperial this year.  and the first since Jan 2010 when my knee cracked up. Swear I saw someone from the ride heading south on North street (red top yacf buff dark hair glasses possibly ?) as I reached the last km but by then I was close to seeing pink elephants. Feel asleep in the bath and alarmed the lovely Helen. Went to bed had a sleep and got up at 20:00 for a curry and a Eurovision party. Personally I think Serbia were robbed.

Met some lovely new people, but damn my memory for names is awful. Sorry. Met the 'lady from lfgss' met the two lovely americans (EDIT: see below I'm rubbish at accents!) and explained fried bread, the man on the moulton, and on the train on the way Nigel from Storrington, Shadow in here, and we will no doubt clock up some miles together in the near future. Managed a 6km run this morning with my local joggers too.

Lovely people, lovely ride, thanks for carrying me along.


----------



## LucyBP (15 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> met the two lovely americans and explained fried bread



That was us! One american and one spaniard actually. One much more amenable to fried bread than the other :-) 

Our first FNRttC and it was a great one!! Loved being in a large group and not having to worry too much about traffic! And my fears of being the last one up all the hills were totally unfounded! Was pleased to make it up ditchling on my first attempt, without needing to stop or walk.

Would have liked to stick around for longer by the sea, but I was seriously struggling to keep my eyes open! 

I can't believe how well organised the ride was and how many people lent a hand indicating the turns, keeping everyone together, etc. Thanks Simon for organising it! Think I have to work next month but discussions are ongoing about when we'll be able to do our next FNRttC as I think we are both hooked!


----------



## TimO (15 May 2011)

srw said:


> I can't speak for Simon, but Suzie didn't seem more rehydrated than the rest of us. But THIS WAS A CTC RIDE, and we stopped at every red light in Brighton. Sometimes more than once - I was relying on Simon for directions so didn't do my usual London rider's trick of getting to the front of every queue by overtaking the traffic.



I always stop at red lights, even at 3am on my commute, with no cars in sight!

I think my route only had a couple of lights on it, both of which were red, so I stopped and waited for a few minutes.

I had the same in Whitstable last year. The people I was with insisted that they knew the way and went off in the opposite direction, I continued the way I knew was correct, <smug> arrived at the station before them, and on the correct side of the platform, so I didn't need to carry my bike over the bridge.</smug>


----------



## ceepeebee (15 May 2011)

I'm one for stopping at reds too, mainly as I need a breather, did however shame myself in Tooting though and burst through one as I was distracted by the thought of how I would get back home if the GLW announced that offspring2.0 had decided to pop out early while I was crawling up the beacon. Must concentrate harder.

The manager of the Madeira was indeed a gent of the highest order, his second grill helped out tremendously. I don't think I've ever inhaled a bacon sausage and egg butty so quickly.

Next ride I manage (will have to miss a couple I think, 2.0 is due in a couple of weeks) I'll find room in the saddlebag for a camera.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

A qualified success.

I was pretty nervous in the run-up to the ride. This was the biggest non-Martlets ride we've done, and I was messing with the route to take in an early hours supermarket wee-in, which meant that the regulars wouldn't know the way. In the event neither of these two considerations played a part on the night.

The getaway from HPC was prettily done. All 130 riders left in one bunch - they didn't get through the first green light, but that was never going to happen, but they did regroup in Berkeley Square, and we made our way smoothly down to Sloane Square and on to Clapham Common......by which time we had a puncture, fixed by the TECs and a chain snap, fixed by Matthew who had a link to fit the snapee's chain. Then another chapter in Dellzeqq the Legend - planting myself in the South Circular, magic hand aloft, commanding by the force of my will, a 32 ton truck to stop. Which it did, the driver gracelessly allowing his cab to come within a couple of metres of me. Pah!. The assembled multitude took control of the street, swanned through the A205/A23 junction (more magic hand treatment on a bus) and went on down to Tooting. Another puncture, fixed, and then away through Mitcham and on to Beddington Lane Asda, there to find relief. The TECs were working on another chainbreak, and rejoined us as we finished up at the supermarket. We wandered up Sandy Lanes North and South and back on to the familiar A237 route to Coulsdon. Another puncture, fixed by TimO, and then, with about half an hour's delay accumulated, up Portnalls Road to Chipstead. 

We were quite a sight, wandering across the North Downs. Not quite visible from space, but pretty impressive. Cars coming the other way slowed right down, bewildered by the array of lights coming toward them. People were shouting 'hole' with a will, which is gratifying (it's not always the case) and took account of my little safety talk at the top of Reigate Hill. 

Lots of good humour on Reigate Hill, nicely done, and then over Cockshott Hill to the much anticipated left turn......

Lonesome Lane. Never disappoints. I held the speed at about 20mph for the first mile or so, then gave in where the road swoops right and down, over a little bridge, and then up and left. What followed was dazzling. We poured down that road, some of us at a decent, almost wanton lick, some of us at a sedate pace, but all of us just swinging right and left on bends that flattered our skill. The vegetation pressed in from the side, the road dipped and rose, and then curve after curve after curve on smooth tarmac, made heroes of all of us. I had to get to User10571's bend first to slow them down sufficiently to get round it, and that took some effort on my part and probably some restraint on the part of others, but all the gear changes came naturally, especially sliding from the 13 to the 15 at the back on bends, then up to 14 and 13 again to kick away on the straights, and I took the famous lefthander clipping the apex. It helps if you know the road, but clipping the hedge with your shoulder on the inside of bends, while the road ahead spools out in front of you is pretty damn cool.

In to Horley. Sleep has finished off what remains of my short term memory. I think John E insisted on directing traffic at Victoria Road, but I cannot for the life of me remember who insisted on taking the long stretch at the A23 crossing. Apologies, and thanks.

Planet Sweet. Last year’s big success story. This year’s big failure – all the more failuresome when set beside the wonder of Stock Village Hall, the Carmen Rose in Ribchester and Mark’s continual good humour at the Cabin Cafe. Apologies to all of you. I had a plan and it was crap. The sandwiches were naff (is my memory playing tricks, or were they better last year?) and the service wasn’t good. I’ve got to come up with a better plan for the Genteel Ride. 

So, it was a delayed resumption, which meant that we did the Badlands in the light – a pity, because their greatest merit is the air of suspense. I recall that, on our first Haroldslea Escapade, Charlotte the Intrepid wondered out loud if the old boy had finally lost his marbles. I did a bit of wayfinding, and, working my way back to the front of the ride, marveling at the volume of 2011’s FNRttC. 

Turning left at the traffic lights a vision appeared on my right hand side. For a second I thought that I’d slipped in to some groovy New York street graffiti world – but, no, it was our own BMXBoyinnit offering to wayfind. Awesome. Dude. ROFLMAO. Off he went, arse-wibbling at such a rate that I feared sparks might ignite the baggy shorts, which, I am assured by Saint Jess Carter-Morley, are de rigeur for BMXers. Happily whatever Law of Thermodynamics applies was taking a night off, and we turned right on to Effingham Lane without so much as a smoulder. Those of you giving thanks for his survival might like to show your appreciation at http://www.charitygi....uk/romania2011 

So – Turners Hill, Lindfield and Slugwash Lane. Morning sky, bright colours, warming sunlight. Slugwash Lane, where, in late 2005, the Newhaven Night Ride stopped to take in the stars and the passing of Skylab, was drowning in yellow sunshine, turning everyday corn fields in to the stuff of Shredded Wheat commercials. The road to Ditchling was half decent, thanks, in part, to the roadworks outside Haywards Heath that herald a further ‘burbing of Sussex. The Ascent of the Beacon never quite hits the ceremonial highspot without Hatler and Joe doing that coffee thing (not that we aren’t glad to have Rob on the ride), but there were a lot of smiles at the top. I struggled, grudgingly conceding that the days of doing that hill on a 39/21 are coming to an end. ILB and User10571 buzzed up and down like bumblebees on acid, testament, respectively, to youth and a virtuous life. 

The Sea, the Sea. Seen from the Beacon it’s usually mid-grey. On Saturday morning it was a piercing blue-green. The view north was just wonderful – our entire journey from Turners Hill laid out in brilliant sunshine. I waited for our third chainbreak to be sorted by the in-house riveting expert while the main body of the ride sashayed down to the prom, there to lay their bikes against the rollershutters of the Seagull cafe – of which more later. Joining the TECs I got a chance to assist in a puncture repair on Ditchling Road – not in a big way, because ‘Teef was ready with the Thumbs That Will Be Obeyed. Adrian and I did that middle-aged speed camera thing, a sort of rite of passage in reverse. 

We arrived. Greg’s new grill had done the business and he was absolutely made up because his big worry (the one that gave him sleepless nights last year) was that he wouldn’t cope with the Martlets ride. All that remains is for Antonia and yrs truly to overwhelm Brighton’s highways department.....

Mr. Seagull was having a hissy fit. Worse still he was moving bikes around, heedless of paint jobs. We shuffled expensive machinery down the colonnade, but, by this time, he’d lost the plot and started raising a rollershutter with about five grands worth of bike resting against it. Points of view were expressed, and Greg, fighting to keep a straight face, followed up the breakfast with beer (both ‘yellow’ and ‘brown’). 

And so, dear peeps, when, in years to come, you recall those times at which life suddenly takes on new meaning, those moments in which the Spirit finds itself in harmony with all Creation, the fourteenth of June 2011, 224 years to the day after the Continental Congress placed a star on a flag and thereby put in train the stellar progress that, in the fullness of time, found its ultimate expression in the FNRttC shirt (cheques to me by 30[sup]th[/sup] June please), will be the date, the place being the apogee of all things English Seaside, by which the essence of all things that are Human, all things that are Joyful are measured. Beer at the Madeira. Roll over Beethoven’s Ninth. 

I really don't remember the journey home.....


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Planet Sweet. Last year’s big success story. This year’s big failure – all the more failuresome when set beside the wonder of Stock Village Hall, the Carmen Rose in Ribchester and Mark’s continual good humour at the Cabin Cafe. Apologies to all of you. I had a plan and it was crap. The sandwiches were naff (is my memory playing tricks, or were they better last year?) and the service wasn’t good. I’ve got to come up with a better plan for the Genteel Ride.


Teef's pic, posted from the Genteel Ride thread....looked pretty much the same. Salad ones were OK. I'm sure the baklava was equally delicious..! I think they just weren't up to having 130 people turn up at one go, sadly. But I hope we haven't been there for the last time, nonetheless.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I struggled, grudgingly conceding that the days of doing that hill on a 39/21 are coming to an end.




Just a slightly more sensible cassette, or, heaven forfend, one of these newfangled compact chainsets?
Remember you weaving all over the road ascending the Beacon last March and thinking you'd made a rod for your own back, it wouldn't have got easier for sure...


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

Apology (2). I spoke to Alberto and Ingrid, but didn't introduce myself to Lucy and SRW, and a host of other newcomers. Sorry. The whole thing has got so big that I've shelled the signing in out to others (thankyou Susie and Charlotte) while I do my best to answer questions and get my thoughts in order. Manners etc.......


----------



## iLB (15 May 2011)

It seems fair to say that despite suffering massively attimes, especially the last 10 miles, that might just be the best FNRttC I’vedone so far. I think the more sedate pace enforced by the (slightly) lessspritely BMX compared to my Allez meant that I could appreciate more of the ‘jene sais quoi’ part of the ride... 

Having only picked up the bmx earlier that afternoon Idecided to ride the 5 miles to Bromley South and catch a fast train toVictoria, in order to bond a bit with the bike and get a feel for the handling-twitchy comes to mind. Apart from the car full of the ‘upper classes’ giving methe finger as they pulled out of Farnborough Park this was fine, although thesuckiness of long distance BMX riding had begun to dawn on me.

Arriving at London Victoria I resisted the urge to ride downthe platform, purchased a latte from café nero and proceeded to receive awealth of sceptical glances... not the least of which came from our “gloriousleader”. ‘Have you got lights?’ ‘Have you got a spare tube?’ ‘Where is theColnago sticker as a nod to Italian engineering excellence?’ 2 out of 3 wereanswered affirmatively and I’d made it on to the ride ;-) . 

Hello’s and handshakes all round at the arch and we wereoff, instantly shattering the usual peace of a night ride with my bansheerivalling brake for the first set of lights... woops. We rolled out overChelsea Bridge and on towards Clapham Common, where I lost my hat for the firsttime of the night, a nice man who’s name I can’t remember also collected it forme- thank you sir! I remember being fed up by Mitcham common, and really fed upby the time we got to Asda- speakingfrankly to arallsopp with no one else in ear shot ‘how is it?’ ... ‘it’s sh!t’.Anyway, sincere thanks to Andy for domestiquing for me on the ride and forgeneral laughs and company, legend, and very happy to hear about Ted’s firstpedal revolutions!

Onwards and upwards at Portnals Road, being passed by peopleon proper bikes and overtaking others, I met Rich P on the way up and hedecided to match me for pace and we chatted (him speaking in between breaths) and I tried and failed to compliment him on his climbing without beingpatronising, sorry. Royally fed up of not being able to sit down and secretlydreading the descent of Reigate I distracted by myself on the next sectionlooking at the fantastic light orange moon, chatting about the Edinburghobservatory amongst other things with a nice guy on his first FNRttC andbenefitting from the excellent light set up on Charlotte’s bent.

Having survived the descent of Reigate hill, it dawned on methat the faster I rode the less time I would actually spend on that ‘bike’ andso I decided to test this hypothesis. So I left it in the same gear and gave itsome down Lonesome Lane, quickly catching a group including the Claud, Suzieand Andy A; kept up a reasonable pace down here drafting Claud at times butlosing my bottle through the sweeping bends not being filled with confidence inthe tyres compared to my usual conti’s. Still it was a veritable time trialeffort from Reigate to Planet Sweet and I was glad of the seat outside.

Eventually we left Horley and the BMX came into its own onthat weird path thing, cleanly bunny hopping all manner of concrete lips andridges. After dropping the leading group and winning the prime for the turn ofEffingham Lane I took my turn way marking, then ‘raced’ along to Turner’s Hillwhere I just about kept the pedals turning all the way to the top- sorry fordrafting Matthew.

Following the exertion of the second proper hill, and I feelI should come clean before the video evidence comes out, I may have somewhatdrafted Luke almost all the way to Lindfield thwarted only by the second hatlosing episode, thanks again to the chap that retrieved it for me. Andy Aconsulted the rule book of long distance BMX’ing for me and we decided that theability to draft someone on a road bike meant that it could not be classed ascheating.

The next section of the ride was the toughest, my handswhich had been hurting all night were hurting even more and I was running onfumes, so I ate all I had left and an energy gel but it didn’t seem to makemuch difference. At the final stop before the greenhouses I was amongst thefirst to leave, but I may as well have been riding backwards for the number ofpeople that passed me along the way- I was gone. Never before, not even on myfirst ever night ride, had the Beacon stood before as such an awesomechallenge- so I sat down to gather some energy and super domestique agreed tocarry my jacket to the top as he went ahead to film, again legend! Finally Icould delay no longer and set off to the top, it was a major grind, and myspeed was only notable in the final 300 yards where people could see me and thecarrot of scalping User10571 awaited . And the rest as they say...

Sincere thanks to Simon, the TECs and everyone that pointedthe way and especially to those who donated at breakfast or online, I mighthave suffered during the night but its nothing compared to being born in acorregated iron shack shared with parents and 8 other siblings on a landfill ina section of society segregated from the rest- you’re money will help make abig difference :-) And I’ll make one last (mostly shameless) plug for donationsat http://www.charitygiving.co.uk/romania2011

Andy

Ps, I don’t usually write reports for these so hopefully you’llexcuse me for this behemoth.


----------



## TimO (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ... I've shelled the signing in out to others (thankyou Susie and Charlotte) ...


I didn't actually manage to tell Susie I was present until I got to Brighton. I did try and get in the queue to be crossed off the list, but got distracted dealing with a Fairy visitation, I believe the first one of the ride, although strictly speaking it preceded the ride!


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2011)

It's all Greek to me, and besides, they were serving 'stew' at 04:00 in the morning.  How about the Marlets find a hall for the purchasing of grub (rather than the giving of) when the pelongerandlongeroton rolls Brightonwards? Sandwiches cake and a nice little urn er like the scout hut. When I win the lottery, I'm going to buy the pub at the top of Turners Hill and open it for such uses. No need for a massive amount of food as it is closer to Ditchling and thenThe Madeira, but a welcome drink and bite to rekindle the spirits.


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2011)

iLB said:


> a nice man who’s name I can’t remember also collected it forme- thank you sir!



Chris Bailey was the first but not the last, Andy.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

Andy, a suitably phenomenal report for a phenomenal effort. Absolutely no need to apologise!

Perhaps you should have had that caffeine gel after all.....?


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> It's all Greek to me, and besides, they were serving 'stew' at 04:00 in the morning.  How about the Marlets find a hall for the purchasing of grub (rather than the giving of) when the pelongerandlongeroton rolls Brightonwards? Sandwiches cake and a nice little urn er like the scout hut. When I win the lottery, I'm going to buy the pub at the top of Turners Hill and open it for such uses. No need for a massive amount of food as it is closer to Ditchling and thenThe Madeira, but a welcome drink and bite to rekindle the spirits.


I'm not ruling anything out. There'll be a lot of recceing in the next week or so. 

Stu - I frankly doubt that Planet Sweet will have us back. The deposit was refunded with some sadness. And, unless I can persuade Reigate and Banstead to give us the keys to the public toilets round the corner (I've tried and failed), it's never going to cope.

We stopped going to the Scout Hut (three toilets and loads of bushes suitable for the gentlemen) because we couldn't get a straight answer on the booking, but I've been told the Scout Hut is now under new management, so I've asked Tim for the contact details

'Teef - None of this is easy. You'll not be aware of the trauma of the Martlets sandwich effort last time out. I told Susie this morning that if I had to make the sandwiches myself I'd do it....... 

The other option is Faygate, but that means a longer, slightly less satisfying ride.


----------



## Alberto (15 May 2011)

Also being a newbie in night riding, I have to say that we had a wonderful experience. Many thanks to Simon and all the crew that looked after us in every single intersection. Absolutely superb organisation! Looking forward to many more night rides!


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Stu - I frankly doubt that Planet Sweet will have us back. The deposit was refunded with some sadness. And, unless I can persuade Reigate and Banstead to give us the keys to the public toilets round the corner, it's never going to cope.



Ho hum, sounds like they knew they'd messed up...


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2011)

> 'Teef - None of this is easy.


 Hope you don't think that I think that!


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Hope you don't think that I think that!


I'm sorry! 

Greg summed it up when he said that he could see the halfway point was more crucial than the destination. He's had an idea (he's full of ideas) that I'm going to pursue.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> We stopped going to the Scout Hut (three toilets and loads of bushes suitable for the gentlemen) because we couldn't get a straight answer on the booking, but I've been told the Scout Hut is now under new management, so I've asked Tim for the contact details



I'm on the trail of the new man. I'll see if I can come up with a Cunning Plan, using the Stock model of catering.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> I'm on the trail of the new man. I'll see if I can come up with a Cunning Plan, using the Stock model of catering.




That would be cunning indeed!


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> I'm on the trail of the new man. I'll see if I can come up with a Cunning Plan, using the Stock model of catering.


that would be a good 'un. 

Greg saw the Scout Hut as a roof, and the provisions as something different. You could cater the ride from a commercial van if the prep was up to it........

The Legion Hall is there for the hiring, but it's £75 at a minimum, and possibly a lot more than that. If memory serves the Scout Hut was £30, and when Tourist Tony and helpers did the catering for £2 each, we still made the money back.


----------



## ChrisBailey (15 May 2011)

iLB said:


> Clapham Common, where I lost my hat for the firsttime of the night, a nice man who’s name I can’t remember also collected it forme- thank you sir!



A pleasure Andy. 

A tenner winging towards Romania, via Philadelphia(?).

Worth it just to tell the kids 'You'll never believe what I saw last night...'

Chris B


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be a good 'un.
> 
> Greg saw the Scout Hut as a roof, and the provisions as something different. You could cater the ride from a commercial van if the prep was up to it........
> 
> The Legion Hall is there for the hiring, but it's £75 at a minimum, and possibly a lot more than that. If memory serves the Scout Hut was £30, and when Tourist Tony and helpers did the catering for £2 each, we still made the money back.



Legion? Would they be interested in giving a discount if they knew at least one Legion fundraiser (shameless plug, donations accepted now  ) & multiple donors were coming..? Just a thought!


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

Andy

a young man joined us at Beddington. He asked if he could come to Brighton. I'm afraid I said no, but pleaded with him to register for another ride, which he said he would do. He was particularly impressed by the BMX.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Legion? Would they be interested in giving a discount if they knew at least one Legion fundraiser (shameless plug, donations accepted now  ) & multiple donors were coming..? Just a thought!


It's a thought, but I doubt it. They were only just persuaded in to cutting the price to £75 for the Martlets.


----------



## User10571 (15 May 2011)

iLB said:


> ... and thecarrot of scalping User10571 awaited ....





Oi! ASBO! 

BTW... Chapeau! & Respec'


----------



## swansonj (15 May 2011)

Just another quick note of thanks from another first-timer*. In fact I was the one who admitted to nervousness about the speed issue upthread and I now see why you all took such pains to reassure me - there were clearly many people on the ride who could have done it in a fraction of the time but the collective and accomodating spirit of the group was a real revelation (and as it happened my fitness seemed comfortably within the group range, though I hesitate to mention that now I understand how little it matters). In fact I'm not sure which was the more impressive - the obvious friendliness of everyone, the high level of organisation, or Andy's bmx. (I was the rider with the Rohloff - I think that identifies me as I didn't see any others...)

Cheers all and thanks

* not just a first FNRttC but also:

- first all-night ride (though I've done walks before)
- first ever proper ride in a group barring one mountain bike weekend 15 years ago
- and, Simon I hope you're proud of me, first ride in 25 years without mudguards (again barring a grand total of four days riding mountain bikes). But the mudguards and rack are back on now, within 24 hours of taking them off...


----------



## TimO (15 May 2011)

swansonj said:


> ... I was the rider with the Rohloff - I think that identifies me as I didn't see any others ...



I was talking to someone about hub gears, briefly, and mentioned that I thought there was a Rohloff on the ride, I'm glad my memory wasn't that bad!


----------



## Vichyssois (15 May 2011)

I'd just like to say a quick thanks to Simon for organising, and to everyone else who wayfinding and generally making this a fun ride. This was my first FNRttC, first group ride and many other firsts. It was definitely good fun and I look forward to doing more! It was a pleasure meeting some of who, and the pictures look good although there's a definite candidate for MI5 in here, I didn't know when the pictures of me were being taken! It was great making it all the way to the top of Ditchling Beacon, but gutted I stopped for a few seconds before seeing the horse rider sign that indicated the summit!! What a great view, but the enduring memory (besides a wibbling backside on a BMX, what a great effort!), is the orchestra of clicks from gears and clipless pedal systems as we set off into the darkness from our stops. Look forward to another ride!


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 May 2011)

Just off the Eurostar and wanted to saw thanks to Simon and everyone else who made Friday night possible. 

It was great  

more considered comment may follow


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It is all down to the coffee. You cannot make coffee for that number of people on an individual basis sufficiently quickly. It becomes a choice of Nescafe quickly, something at least half decent more slowly. Looking back, always easy, the problem was there for the seeing when we stopped on the vet trucks ride but then we were in no great hurry so it was not so obvious.
> 
> I'm sure that they could work around it perfectly well if it they knew what the problem was.


sorry - I missed this. It was deeper than that. They took exception to us. A few people looked at the sandwiches and said to themselves - I don't fancy that. And then they tried to buy a cup of coffee, but Bulent wanted to charge £4.50. Cue disenchantment.

I agree with you about the Nescafe, but the heart of the problem was that they didn't make the money they thought they would make, and Planet Sweet open for us to make money. I don't think that Mark, or Kieron make much of a profit out of us - they do it for the crack. If you remember the first time we went to the Cabin I settled the entire bill for £105 and collected the cash after - I don't think the profit on that is much recompense for getting in to work at 2.30, especially if you run a pub in the evening.


----------



## hatler (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry - I missed this. It was deeper than that. They took exception to us. A few people looked at the sandwiches and said to themselves - I don't fancy that. And then they tried to buy a cup of coffee, but Bulent wanted to charge £4.50. Cue disenchantment.
> 
> I agree with you about the Nescafe, but the heart of the problem was that they didn't make the money they thought they would make, and Planet Sweet open for us to make money. I don't think that Mark, or Kieron make much of a profit out of us - they do it for the crack. If you remember the first time we went to the Cabin I settled the entire bill for £105 and collected the cash after - I don't think the profit on that is much recompense for getting in to work at 2.30, especially if you run a pub in the evening.




A decent sized tea pot would help, rather than individually preparing each cuppa. Two queues (one for coffee and one for tea). And ref the £4.50 for food & drink, was it clearly stated (and understood by all concerned) that by taking part in the ride you were committing to the Planet Sweet cash and that there was no alternative ? But there's nothing I can suggest to overcome the loo queue.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry - I missed this. It was deeper than that. They took exception to us. A few people looked at the sandwiches and said to themselves - I don't fancy that. And then they tried to buy a cup of coffee, but Bulent wanted to charge £4.50. Cue disenchantment.
> 
> I agree with you about the Nescafe, but the heart of the problem was that they didn't make the money they thought they would make, and Planet Sweet open for us to make money. I don't think that Mark, or Kieron make much of a profit out of us - they do it for the crack. If you remember the first time we went to the Cabin I settled the entire bill for £105 and collected the cash after - I don't think the profit on that is much recompense for getting in to work at 2.30, especially if you run a pub in the evening.



Unfortunate problem. Mark and Kieron (and their crews) are clearly pleased to see us, and the feeling's mutual. Great food, lovely people, everyone's happy. Feelings of disenchantment regards Planet Sweet are almost certainly mutual. Trying to charge people who just wanted a cuppa £4.50 is off, by anyone's book. Agreed that the look of the sandwiches might well have put people off- but the Tully family in Stock didn't have this problem, same with the splendid PTA catering on the IOW Randonnee every year.


----------



## hatler (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> The Ascent of the Beacon never quite hits the ceremonial highspot without Hatler and Joe doing that coffee thing (not that we aren’t glad to have Rob on the ride), but there were a lot of smiles at the top.



My plan for July had been to do the whole ride and then scoot straight back home as we have to head off North that day. However, our departure on Sat afternoon is not required until lunchtime, so I have hatched a cunning plan which involves mini-h and I heading to our Ditchling hideaway on Friday evening and meeting you all at the greenhouses at the crack of dawn in the traditional manner. I might even yet persuade mini-miss hatler that in order to earn her Fridays jersey that she has to join us as well, and help push me up the Beacon on the trailer bike.

Mini has already declared that he wants to do it, so, for the moment, presume there will be coffee in July.


----------



## Mark Grant (15 May 2011)

Hatler wrote

_And ref the £4.50 for food & drink, was it clearly stated (and understood by all concerned) that by taking part in the ride you were committing to the Planet Sweet cash and that there was no alternative ?

_This is pretty much how I accepted the situation. The sarnies and baklava were OK, the hot coffee was welcome mainly because after waymarking the last junction and being at almost the end of the queue by the time I was served I was bloody freezing!

It seemed a lot of people were ready to get going quite a while before all had been served.

The FRNttC is becoming a victim of its own success.



Mark.


----------



## hatler (15 May 2011)

And what can I say about this ride ?

Haven't got the time or the eloquence to do it justice, but it was fab. Weather, company, awesome BMXery, fantastic organisation, great breakfast. Greg even remembered that I would have a bacon roll and a cuppa !

The sheer delight of rolling up alongside anyone and kicking off a conversation.

It's a very special thing.


----------



## User10571 (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think that Mark, or Kieron make much of a profit out of us - they do it for the crack. I



Ummm.... I've had more off-FNRttC contact with Kieron than I have with Mark, but whilst both have made positive noises, neither has ever suggested that they're doing it for the craic.

Has the question of 'are you making a profit?' ever actually been asked?

Just wonderin', like...


----------



## hatler (15 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Yea, but have you considered the increased numbers?



I'm counting on the Dun Run knobbling numbers a bit, and up until the run last year I have always had coffee left over when we have left the greenhouses. And how many were on that one ? 70, perhaps 80 ? Not everyone seems to want coffee at that point (or maybe they don't trust the weirdo with the mini-sidekick apparently offering coffee for free).

So, perhaps I need to invest in another large Thermos to augment the two I already have and that should see us to coping with 100 ? Maybe.

Perhaps two more, that would at least make the bike better balanced


----------



## User10571 (15 May 2011)

hatler said:


> Not everyone seems to want coffee at that point (or maybe they don't trust the weirdo with the mini-sidekick apparently offering coffee for free).



That's _so_ not true, Robbo


----------



## TimO (15 May 2011)

Since no one else has posted a route (or if they have, I haven't noticed), this is my recording of the route from this ride. It's been a little bit manually edited, for a few places where the GPS got confused around buildings, and where I had to chase down one errant rider, and a few loops around Planet Sweet to help warm up. 

For future reference, remember that this route may or may not reflect routes used on future rides, since Simon is likely to continue his continual tweaking of the route in search of the perfect route, and the perfect 3am stop.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> It seemed a lot of people were ready to get going quite a while before all had been served.
> 
> The FRNttC is becoming a victim of its own success.


That was a big problem. Hence people (self included) feeling the need to have a (literally!) warm up around Horley. Chewing the fat with 'teef and Des at one point, they both said much the same thing. When a ride of this size works well- and both Southend & Bognor did, the March Martlets run too- it works great. When it has a problem....I certainly wouldn't want to turn the clock back and go back to a limited, smaller, run, but in many respects big numbers need careful handling. 


Our leader's emails had the buffet price (and the non-inclusive drinks) made quite clear. It wouldn't have hurt Planet Sweet to put a notice on the door with a price list for the night. Assuming _everyone _was going to go for the buffet- or trying to charge them for it- was to my mind quite wrong.


----------



## srw (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Apology (2). I spoke to Alberto and Ingrid, but didn't introduce myself to Lucy and SRW,


Simon - I know exactly who you are, and as the Organiser (with a capital O) you have plenty of other stuff to think about. I provided a light to Suzie as she did registration, and passed the time of day with Greg Collins as we waited for the off. Then I nobbled Claudine as dawn broke over Horley, and almost the first thing she said was "will you stay for a pint at the end?" I had breakfast with Suzie and Claude (having breakfast with two women I've spent the night with is a novel experience) and was too settled after the first pint of Brown Beer to do anything other than stay in the same place. We will talk in the future.


----------



## _aD (15 May 2011)

Ahoy! I'm one of the newbies, Adam P, who was atop black & white Specialized mountain bike with pannier and the ding-dong bell :-)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. You wonderful, amazing people.

Long story: http://simplypeachy.livejournal.com/465494.html

Short story: "That was one of the best times I've ever had on a bike. Milling around in the night along with a big group of fellow crazy people, chatting and spinning wheels. It's such a nice feeling to be surrounded by people who love what you love. It was also the most gruelling challenge I've put myself through since the Devon Bike Hike last summer. The sheer endurance of riding for so very long really added to the crazy challenge and it didn't detract from the fun. I can look back at every turn of the wheels and know that I loved it. It was organised and manned very well and there is no way anyone can stop me doing another one. Quite soon."


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2011)

srw said:


> I provided a light to Suzie as she did registration, and passed the time of day with Greg Collins as we waited for the off.



you are Stephen of the friday night drop bars in London as opposed to your brompton and I claim my five pounds


----------



## mistral (15 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Swear I saw someone from the ride heading south on North street (red top yacf buff dark hair glasses possibly ?)



That would have been me (you've got good eyes!) ... in fact it was me, getting a little lost looking for some food on my way through.

Great ride in lovely company, thanks Simon. 

True, the half way stop wasn't great _this time_, we'll get over it. Would have been a different matter had it been a rainy night though.


----------



## slowmotion (15 May 2011)

I came along with my sister who was trying "a bit of the dark side" for the first time. We both had a great deal of fun, and she loved the ride....especially riding up Ditchling without getting out of the saddle all the way, and leaving her older brother miles behind in the dust, gasping beside his bike on numerous occasions at all stages of the ride.

I send my massive respect to Andy. Also, to Simon for offering himself up as some kind of road-kill sacrifice on the South side of Clapham Common. The trucker's shrug of exasperation was priceless when he realised that The Great Leader was not going anywhere. 

With only eight days on SPDs, I had my second clipless moment outside the front door of ASDA. Many experts will be able to judge my technique.

After Horley, with the sun rising, it was simply magic. How wonderful the Sussex lanes looked as we weaved along under a beautiful blue sky. Fantastic. I was at the back for most of the time latterly. Ho hum...

Such fun to see all the usual friendly faces, and also a lot of friendly new ones . Good to see that The Comeback Kid has returned. Loved the Yellow stuff on the seafront...

Thanks to Simon, Waymarkers and TECs. Brilliant job.


----------



## iLB (15 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Andy
> 
> a young man joined us at Beddington. He asked if he could come to Brighton. I'm afraid I said no, but pleaded with him to register for another ride, which he said he would do. He was particularly impressed by the BMX.



I love that you've repeated this on the forum, almost suggesting you don't remember telling me at the cafe






brown beer indeed...





edit: there was a guy who took a photo of me at HPC, are you reading this?


----------



## matthew (15 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> You fancied sitting at the station with the least frequent services possible?



To be fair, I didn't know that and my route home took me straight past the station.

Further my knees were sore, and I should not have had the spare waterproof in the Barley. Once I stopped at Lingfield to remove my longs I had to put my overshoes, chocolate cookies and sunscreen in my jersey pockets as my long sleeved top, and coat took the rest of the available space. Oh and the sleep debt was catching up so I was walking the hills between Ardingly and Balcombe.


----------



## slowmotion (15 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It was functional and significantly better than the brown.



Of course it was. To all those sandal and sock CAMRA snobs who dissed my initial choice of Wife-beater....?
PAH


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

slowmotion said:


> *I came along with my sister who was trying "a bit of the dark side" for the first time.* We both had a great deal of fun, and she loved the ride....especially riding up Ditchling without getting out of the saddle all the way, and leaving her older brother miles behind in the dust, gasping beside his bike on numerous occasions at all stages of the ride.
> 
> I send my massive respect to Andy. Also, to Simon for offering himself up as some kind of road-kill sacrifice on the South side of Clapham Common. The trucker's shrug of exasperation was priceless when he realised that The Great Leader was not going anywhere.
> 
> ...



Where was your sister sitting during the morning RS Martin? A bit 'off' when her bruv only allows half the story to be told...


----------



## rich p (16 May 2011)

srw said:


> . Then I nobbled Claudine as dawn broke over Horley, .




I nearly fainted till I spotted the 'l'


----------



## CharlieB (16 May 2011)

Another fabulous night, with stunning organisation given the volume, as ever.

My apologies to Simon for not appreciating or recognising the Beddington variation when asked, as my ken of South London is not as good as it should be by now, and I probably hadn't yet woken up at that stage.

As for the rest of the route, I think all that needs to be said has been said. Echo the Lonesome Lane comments.

A shame about the Planet Sweet stop - someone behind me in the queue commented "is that it for £4.50?" - but the coffee was good. Actually it wasn't a sandwich - it was ½ a sandwich.

Following some noisy arsing about with Andy's wheels while waiting for the off, another beautiful sunrise and some heartbreakingly pretty villages (Lindfield for one), and some real Wheeeeeeeeeeee! stretches.

I found riding a Brompton on one this quite tough, I think because of the non-variation of position available, and had bad shoulder strain by the time we'd climbed Turner's Hill.

Guy with the Rohloff - you sailed past me 2/3rds the way up the Beacon with that winch-like 1st gear!



iLB said:


> edit: there was a guy who took a photo of me at HPC, are you reading this?


That was me, innit. Unfortunately, it didn't come out too well, unlike all the other pictures I've seen here so far. Hats off to you, Andy - donation is on its way.

Thank y'all, as ever, and roll on Cardiff-Swansea.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 May 2011)

Although I wasn't on this ride, I'm not surprised by the issues at Planet Sweet. I did comment to Dell along those lines after last year's ride, when Stu had his unfortunate tumble. I was almost the last one to arrive there, so at least 45 minutes later, and there was still a massive queue.

However, as mentioned above, with a larger group, these sorts of problems will arise.

So possible solutions. One thing to put in emails and for the safety talk would be to remind the gentlemen that they don't have to wait until the half way point to use the toilets. Plenty of the stopping points out in the countryside afford enough cover to protect everyone's modesty. That would ease some of the pressure (as it were).

On the answer of alternative solutions for a halfway point, a wacky idea did spring into my head overnight. If someone has access to a big tea urn type of container, I'd be up for loading my trailer with large water containers, bananas and other edible stuff along with a portable stove and gas cylinder and a small table and then heading off to a suitable layby or similar area, for around 2.30 - 3 am and start boiling water, so that there was then sufficient quantity available to make tea/coffee. I could then join the ride for the rest of the trip and by having the greatest mass, see what terminal velocity is possible heading down the hill to Brighton. 

Or I could be boring and volunteer to bring the big car instead and set up a full BBQ..........


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

A 'dinkle' (Greek for portion) of Baklava was, apparently 50p. Double expresso 1.80. 

Re: Stu's comment about 'chewing the fat'  (is that really wot you carnivores do?  ) Des and I were talking about a) getting a quickly served drink and b) the temperate conditions, allowing folk to stand around outside the premises. Had it been a bit of a nasty weather ride, then my cosy little doorway would have had 'No Vacancies'. Something hot, either tea or coffee will do for me until breakfast, although I realise that there are those with insatiable appetites. (For food, Rich, for food... ) Now that supermarkets are involved also, maybe the emphasis will change..?

Anyway, the rides are getting too competitive. Poor little me, making my way carefully and steering a line around Sloane Square, I was jostled, *bumped* and _barged_, nearly losing my balance and getting pile-driven into a traffic island. This really has to stop. I was so distressed that I forgot all about it until this morning. If that's what it is going to be like in the future then 'I'm out'.


----------



## AlexB (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> That was deliberate to singe off any bristles. They damped the fire down for the long slow cook.



The guy I've been riding with the last few rides, Mark, was a butcher by trade. His opinion was that the fat in the skin was burnt and that the whole thing would probably taste of paraffin because you could certainly smell it!


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2011)

I think that the halfway stop is being sorted. I hope to have news tomorrow morning. Respect to the TimH!

Adam - I found a perfectly good hedge just a few hundred metres along the road, and went up and down the queue advertising it. There weren't many, if any takers. Surmise away!

I've one report of bad riding that enables me to identify the miscreant - in this case a new rider. I'll have a quiet word. If any of you can finger any others, do so. I'm not aware of anything so out of order that it merits a ban or partial ban (and I've done both before now) but it does help when I know who to talk to. I did take people to task on their rear lights, and the response was gratifying.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

AlexB said:


> The guy I've been riding with the last few rides, Mark, was a butcher by trade. His opinion was that the fat in the skin was burnt and that the whole thing would probably taste of paraffin because you could certainly smell it!



Well, I'm not chewing the fat with that then! Paraffin?


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2011)

Paraffin???? Yeeuuchhh!


----------



## AlexB (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Well, I'm not chewing the fat with that then! Paraffin?



The bristles should be seared off with a blowtorch and then scrubbed away with boiling water before the roasting starts if my memory serves me well from assisting with a hog roast about 20 years ago.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> Someone nearly barged you over - they must have been huge!  Very bad news if they put our Aperitif off attending in future!



Ahem! A little too fond of beer and pies, perhaps, but I wouldn't say "huge". And it might well have been more of an affectionate nudge...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2011)

matthew said:


> To be fair, I didn't know that and my route home took me straight past the station.
> 
> Further my knees were sore, and I should not have had the spare waterproof in the Barley. Once I stopped at Lingfield to remove my longs I had to put my overshoes, chocolate cookies and sunscreen in my jersey pockets as my long sleeved top, and coat took the rest of the available space. Oh and the sleep debt was catching up so I was walking the hills between Ardingly and Balcombe.




If you bail going north Burgess Hill or Haywards Heath or Three Bridges are the way to do it.


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> Someone nearly barged you over - they must have been huge!  Very bad news if they put our Aperitif off attending in future!



If it was a large group of people, were they all in the same boat?




theclaud said:


> Ahem! A little too fond of beer and pies, perhaps, but I wouldn't say "huge". And it might well have been more of an affectionate nudge...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2011)

mistral said:


> That would have been me (you've got good eyes!) ... in fact it was me, getting a little lost looking for some food on my way through.
> 
> Great ride in lovely company, thanks Simon.
> 
> True, the half way stop wasn't great _this time_, we'll get over it. Would have been a different matter had it been a rainy night though.




I genuinely thought it was a sleep induced hallucination at first. I assume the guy behind you was with you?

If I'd have known you could both have re-fuelled at ours, about 50m off your route, or at least I should have offered local market intelligence!


----------



## AlexB (16 May 2011)

Simon,

Fantastically well organised as always. I really don't think you should beat yourself up too much over the food stop. I know your feelings about overloaded riders, but sometimes I think that if a few more riders were carrying sandwiches, then some of your problems would go away. However, I've always eaten where we have arranged to out of respect for the people who have made the effort to open up for us. 

It is easy to look back though and remember the days when we were smaller and when we stopped at TT's house. A lot of the food was carried by the riders and shared out amongst us.

I wonder whether, with a suitable hut, we might be able to do something like this again?
It did add to the camerarderie and gave us something to talk about even if it was detailed questioning about the recipies involved!!


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Ahem! A little too fond of beer and pies, perhaps, but I wouldn't say "huge". And it might well have been more of a*n affectionate nudge...
> *




 I'm in again!

(...wondered when it would be picked up... and no, Sir Simon de Bannem, it was not a real complaint. I possibly deal direct if there is a real 'issue'. I did, however, moan all night to Tim and Adrian as we swept through the night in our broom waggings.  )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2011)

Maybe I'm nuts but I didn't think a latte made with real coffee, a piece of baklava, half a tuna mayo sandwich and a packet of ready salted for £5.20 was that bad vfm given the time of the morning. 100+ people wanting made to order snacks with a few princesses of either gender doing a Sally Albright doesn't bear thinking about. 

But the toilet arrangement at planet sweet doesn't work with those numbers (and a hedge could not meet my needs - sorry)


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Maybe I'm nuts but I didn't think a latte made with real coffee, a piece of baklava, half a tuna mayo sandwich and a packet of ready salted for £5.20 was that bad vfm given the time of the morning. 100+ people wanting made to order snacks with a few princesses of either gender doing a Sally Albright doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> *But the toilet arrangement at planet sweet doesn't work with those numbers (and a hedge could not meet my needs - sorry)*



And I thought 'The Third Way' was long gone, Greggypops.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> And I thought 'The Third Way' was long gone, Greggypops.



By the time I went to the Planet Suite I was on the fifth movement! 

Fortunately I finish my meds soon and hopefully normal service, and drinking, will be resume shortly.

TOO MUCH INFORMATION!


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> *By the time I went to the Planet Suite I was on the fifth movement!
> *
> Fortunately I finish my meds soon and hopefully normal service, and drinking, will be resume shortly.
> 
> TOO MUCH INFORMATION!



"Tαξί for Mr Collins"  Very good. Did you get it down on paper or is it commited to memory?


----------



## _aD (16 May 2011)

I _portage_ on most rides I do, so would be happy to fill two voluminous panniers with sarnies and snacks and take the rear as a food truck! If we could rustle up enough thermos I could then fill the two smaller panniers with tea as well.

How great would a mass picnic be, come sunrise?


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

Two thermos' of café cognac would be ok - scrap the tea. On second thoughts, scrap the coffee too, just cart the rest around "to dispense lovingly" 

'Portage' is what the old dears like Greg, Rich and self do with their 'abs' on rides like this... and a mass picnic come sunrise would mean that something had gone drastically wrong with the wayfinding!


----------



## _aD (16 May 2011)

Now you're talking. How about portaging some port?


----------



## AlexB (16 May 2011)

A couple of people have contacted me to ask if they can re-use my photos - of course you can, I took them with the express aim of sharing them!
There are lots more picturese here: http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g111/2daves/fnrttc Brighton/
including a lot of summiting photos that I didn't publish here


----------



## _aD (16 May 2011)

AlexB said:


> A couple of people have contacted me to ask if they can re-use my photos - of course you can, I took them with the express aim of sharing them!



Ta muchly :-)


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2011)

for those of a more recent vintage than AlexB (who may have done the very first FNRttC in April 2006) we used to stop at Tourist Tony's place in Horley. http://www.guardian....lliving.cycling 

Picnicking at the Scout Hut is an option, but I'm hoping to get some home-made sarnies and lemonade there beforehand, and have someone turn the urn on at two thirty or so for instant coffee and tea. 

Some of you will remember our first visit to the Scout Hut, when Tony did all kinds of good stuff, we charged two pounds a head and made a profit!


----------



## ianmac62 (16 May 2011)

hatler said:


> ...The sheer delight of rolling up alongside anyone and kicking off a conversation.
> 
> It's a very special thing.



Hi, I'm a newbie. I loved it. Just found this forum and Hatler's phrase above sums it up for me! Spoke to so many people: Charlotte, Andy, the Chap who supports QPR, the Chap on the Brompton from Chesham, the Chap from Stonehaven who had worked at the outdoor Lido ... and the three chaps who were on the 1019 from Brighton. I changed trains at East Croydon for Milton Keynes.


I'm the bloke from Northampton on the Galaxy.


Thank you, Simon!


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

Hello Ian, *C*harlie B is the '*C*ycle*C*hat*C*hesham* C*happie' (He should really change his name to something with a 'C' for superalliterative purposes though.)


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> for those of a more recent vintage than AlexB (who may have done the very first FNRttC in April 2006) we used to stop at Tourist Tony's place in Horley. http://www.guardian....lliving.cycling
> 
> Picnicking at the Scout Hut is an option, but I'm hoping to get some home-made sarnies and lemonade there beforehand, and have someone turn the urn on at two thirty or so for instant coffee and tea.
> 
> Some of you will remember our first visit to the Scout Hut, when Tony did all kinds of good stuff, we charged two pounds a head and made a profit!



Ah. has contact been made?

Failing my catering plan actually working, a time switch plugged into the urn socket would remove the need for someone to actually be there and flick it on.


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

It was an excellent ride. Very warm, dry, sun coming up sufficiently early to make the end of the ride rolling through quiet brightly coloured countryside. It was the first time I've done Brighton and it's like a much easier version of Whitstable, but with some hills. Portnalls Road and the long inclines around Crawley were good fun. The stops in Lindfield and Turner's Hill were enjoyable in the early morning. Even the difficult bits like Lonesome Lane and whatever that other annoying flat bit that seemed to go on forever were good. There were a lot of us, but even the queues at Horley and Brighton seemed to make people more sociable. The after drinks was very good, I think sat outside overlooking the sea helps. I'm still knackered two days on .


----------



## Shadow (16 May 2011)

My 2nd FRNttC - thoroughly, thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks to DZ and all the Wayfinders, sterling work.

Lasting memory will be of Andy screeeeeeeching down Reigate Hill right behind me, so I had to move left and let him thru' coz my ears hurt!!! Chapeau to that man.

Glad to have met up with the irrepressible Mr GC at last.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> What could possibly go wrong, other than the insurance refusing to pay out?



That's the third hut on that site.

Can you guess how the other two met their ends?


----------



## _aD (16 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> That's the third hut on that site.
> 
> Can you guess how the other two met their ends?



I heard the "Immolated the Scout Hut" badge was very sought-after. Especially since one has to sew it on the inside...


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Even the difficult bits like Lonesome Lane and whatever that other annoying flat bit that seemed to go on forever



Marin, you really are one of a kind! 

And I was f***ing freezing at Horley...


----------



## CharlieB (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Hello Ian, *C*harlie B is the '*C*ycle*C*hat*C*hesham* C*happie' (He should really change his name to something with a 'C' for superalliterative purposes though.)


*A*lways *A*void *A*lliteration?


----------



## srw (16 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> *A*lways *A*void *A*lliteration?




[pedantry]
*A*ssonance, because it's a vowel.
[/pedantry]

Assuming yours was the tasteful green-and-yellow Brompton we had a very brief conversation where you reassured me you had 6 gears and not 3. I didn't match up the Brompton with the chap from historic, posh Chesham. I followed you back to the Chilterns after an interval of probably a number of hours greater than two.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> *A*lways *A*void *A*lliteration?



B Charlie, not C Charlie, eh?


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Where was your sister sitting during the morning RS Martin? A bit 'off' when her bruv only allows half the story to be told...




My family's honour does not allow her to mingle, uncovered, with a whole bunch of rough alcohol-swilling reprobates of the opposite sex. She was dispatched to the family compound immediately after arrival at Brighton.

Well actually, she wolfed down a bacon butty and split for her home at Turners Hill despite my exhortations for her to stay for beer and bullshit. It was quite uncharacteristic of her.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 May 2011)

_aD said:


> Now you're talking. How about portaging some port?



Only to be carried on a left side pannier of course


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Marin, you really are one of a kind!
> 
> And I was f***ing freezing at Horley...



That was probably the wait (what was it, an hour, an hour and a half?) but it seems rude and pointless complaining. There seems to be some disaster or falling out with cafe owners/pubs on quite a few of the ones I go on. I remember the sarcastic commentary at the Humber Bridge. Apparently the coffee was very good at Planet Sweet though, whatever this substance is. I think we just got very lucky with the food quality at Ribcester and Faygate. We're going to need a support ice cream  van at this rate.

As for the reason why bognor and cleethorpes are a lot easier is people ride in a massive peleton and you get sucked along [insert whatever inappropriate metaphor by rich p or aperitif]. This is in contrast to Whitstable where people are off up the road in ones and twos until they reach some mole hill and caught by the hamster wheel.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> And I was f***ing freezing at Horley...





Another top tube sticker in the making I feel.


----------



## theFire (16 May 2011)

ianmac62 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie. I loved it. Just found this forum and Hatler's phrase above sums it up for me! Spoke to so many people: Charlotte, Andy, the Chap who supports QPR, the Chap on the Brompton from Chesham, the Chap from Stonehaven who had worked at the outdoor Lido ... and the three chaps who were on the 1019 from Brighton. I changed trains at East Croydon for Milton Keynes.
> 
> 
> I'm the bloke from Northampton on the Galaxy.
> ...




Hi,


Welcome to the forums.

I was one of the chaps on the 1019. The guy with the white Allez.

I hope the rest of your trip home went well!

Hopefully see you on another FNRttC in the future!



Steve


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2011)

Shadow said:


> My 2nd FRNttC - thoroughly, thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks to DZ and all the Wayfinders, sterling work.
> 
> Lasting memory will be of Andy screeeeeeeching down Reigate Hill right behind me, so I had to move left and let him thru' coz my ears hurt!!! Chapeau to that man.
> 
> ...




Likewise, I'm sure. I liked the style of your ascent of the Col de Ditchling muchly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> I remember the sarcastic commentary at the Humber Bridge.



Sorry about that, but to be fair that rucksack was a 'piece of work'


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> That was probably the wait (what was it, an hour, an hour and a half?) but it seems rude and pointless complaining. There seems to be some disaster or falling out with cafe owners/pubs on quite a few of the ones I go on. I remember the sarcastic commentary at the Humber Bridge. Apparently the coffee was very good at Planet Sweet though, whatever this substance is. I think we just got very lucky with the food quality at Ribcester and Faygate. We're going to need a support ice cream  van at this rate.
> 
> As for the reason why bognor and cleethorpes are a lot easier is people ride in a massive peleton and you get sucked along [insert whatever inappropriate metaphor by rich p or aperitif]. *This is in contrast to Whitstable where people are off up the road in ones and twos until they reach some mole hill and caught by the hamster wheel.*



That's only after the cocaine kicks in - a Hunter S Thompson holidays moment. 
Anyway, how very dare you, neither rich or I do metaphors. That's the thing with flags isn't it?


----------



## LucyBP (16 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Apology (2). I spoke to Alberto and Ingrid, but didn't introduce myself to Lucy and SRW, and a host of other newcomers. Sorry. The whole thing has got so big that I've shelled the signing in out to others (thankyou Susie and Charlotte) while I do my best to answer questions and get my thoughts in order. Manners etc.......




Hi Simon, we did speak, so I must apologise for not introducing myself properly! I was mostly standing around next to Alberto looking tired! :-) 

Thanks again for a great ride - it is so impressively well organised. 

And thanks to all for taking pictures - the camera that Alberto and I brought was playing up so we didn't get many of our own. But it has been fun to spot ourselves amongst the crowds in the other pics!


----------



## rich p (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> That's only after the cocaine kicks in - a Hunter S Thompson holidays moment.
> Anyway, how very dare you, neither rich or I do metaphors. That's the thing with flags isn't it?




Marin came to my house before the ride, so we had met afore.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> That was probably the wait (what was it, an hour, an hour and a half?) but it seems rude and pointless complaining. There seems to be some disaster or falling out with cafe owners/pubs on quite a few of the ones I go on. I remember the sarcastic commentary at the Humber Bridge. Apparently the coffee was very good at Planet Sweet though, whatever this substance is. I think we just got very lucky with the food quality at Ribcester and Faygate. We're going to need a support ice cream  van at this rate.
> 
> As for the reason why bognor and cleethorpes are a lot easier is people ride in a massive peleton and you get sucked along [insert whatever inappropriate metaphor by rich p or aperitif]. This is in contrast to Whitstable where people are off up the road in ones and twos until they reach some mole hill and caught by the hamster wheel.



I was just tickled by your characterisation of what are usually considered the most indisputably joyous bits of the ride. Even with his handicap on this ride, I'm flattered to be giving iLB a tow, but Lonesome Lane was made particularly magical because there was a low bright light (Andy A's?) behind him, which projected a furiously-pedalling, dementedly wiggling, preposterously towering silhouette as it swung round every bend. Like being chased by a strangely graceful comic-book monster.


----------



## ianmac62 (16 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> *A*lways *A*void *A*lliteration?




Great to have met you, Charlie! Did you make it on the Saturday to the BWC Launch Ride? (Was that going to be you anyway?) There's certainly one photo I've seen of the afternoon that shows lots of interested people and one person widely yawning!


I had an email offering me the chance of registration for the BWC one day early. So I'm in! Yippee, as they say! Will I see you again at Blenheim in August?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## swansonj (16 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Guy with the Rohloff - you sailed past me 2/3rds the way up the Beacon with that winch-like 1st gear!



That was me - except it wasn't 1st gear, that was 2nd.... 1st gear gets reserved for Hardknott, Rosedale Chimney, and White Down Hill when it comes at the end of the Hilly 50 route. I think Simon said he wasn't sure about climbing the Beacon on 39/21 - whereas to me, 21 tooth chainring and 39 tooth sprocket seems pretty ideal as a bottom gear....


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry about that, but to be fair that rucksack was a 'piece of work'



I meant the cafe owner/server. 

The rucksack did get a staring role in Origamist's video though.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> *I meant the cafe owner/server. *
> 
> The rucksack did get a staring role in Origamist's video though.



Ah yes. He fancied his bacon butties as something of a showstopper, and spent a fair bit of time doing something with the presentation that is technically known to hungry FNRttCers as "fannying about".


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> I meant the cafe owner/server.
> 
> *The rucksack did get a staring role in Origamist's video though.*



Who was looking out for you? I know rich was giving some marin aid... stopping you from getting into a pickle.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2011)

Who was the lady in the rather nice retro woolen jersey? She way marked the far end of the Copthorne School Road. 


I meant to get a photo of the jersey, but failed. I think she's in picture 42 of AlexB's selection. You can just see the wooly goodness beneath her jacket. 

Want.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> I meant the cafe owner/server.



I know, I was teasing!


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I was just tickled by your characterisation of what are usually considered the most indisputably joyous bits of the ride. Even with his handicap on this ride, I'm flattered to be giving iLB a tow, but Lonesome Lane was made particularly magical because there was a low bright light (Andy A's?) behind him, which projected a furiously-pedalling, dementedly wiggling, preposterously towering silhouette as it swung round every bend. Like being chased by a strangely graceful comic-book monster.



 Did you not worry about those brakes and a human version of buckaroo if any braking was involved? I like this little lanes, but everyone disappears off to some magical kingdom of flatland and people are polygone. 

Lonesome lane wasn't so lonesome for me although some strange gossip appeared later by someone that didn't even go on the ride!

As for after stuff can anyone find the first posting on here about susie, I had a look and it's turning out to be a fair old task, I don't want her to feel like I was making it up.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Did you not worry about those brakes and a human version of buckaroo if any braking was involved? I like this little lanes, but everyone disappears off to some magical kingdom of flatland and people are polygone.
> 
> *Lonesome lane wasn't so lonesome for me although some strange gossip appeared later by someone that didn't even go on the ride!*
> 
> As for after stuff can anyone find the first posting on here about susie, I had a look and it's turning out to be a fair old task, I don't want her to feel like I was making it up.



Wow! My imagination is lacking. BMXs, paraffin on a barbie (an esso blue boar ) a circular queue, many mysteries, barging by pie-eaters and now - someone who didn't even go on the ride sticking their oar in. When you stayed at Hotel P, were you hypnotised, Paul? I'm sure rich has an explanation that can help...

PS Bring the blusher next trip.


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Who was looking out for you? I know rich was giving some marin aid... stopping you from getting into a pickle.



He always applies sauce to everything and he has a fine old wine at times.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> You should've had a go on the BMX to warm yourself up.



I secretly fancied a go - I thought it was remiss of iLB not to put SPD-SLs on it...


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Wow! My imagination is lacking. BMXs, paraffin on a barbie (an esso blue boar ) a circular queue, many mysteries, barging by pie-eaters and now - someone who didn't even go on the ride sticking their oar in. When you stayed at Hotel P, were you hypnotised, Paul? I'm sure rich has an explanation that can help...
> 
> PS Bring the blusher next trip.



Well I get told variants on 'you are feeling' sleepy a fair bit on these rides. 

You need a Friday's Magazine/newsletter to keep up with all the stuff going on.


----------



## GM (16 May 2011)

Personally, I thought Planet Sweet was OK

Egg Mayonnaise Sandwich - £ ?
Baklava -£ ?
Tea/ Coffe -£ ?
Being there -£ Priceless


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I secretly fancied a go - I thought it was remiss of iLB not to put SPD-SLs on it...



I was saying that it might be fun to do the ride on a chopper, to CharlieB I think it was.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> *Did you not worry about those brakes and a human version of buckaroo if any braking was involved?* I like this little lanes, but everyone disappears off to some magical kingdom of flatland and people are polygone.
> 
> Lonesome lane wasn't so lonesome for me although some strange gossip appeared later by someone that didn't even go on the ride!
> 
> As for after stuff can anyone find the first posting on here about susie, I had a look and it's turning out to be a fair old task, I don't want her to feel like I was making it up.



I don't worry about anything on Lonesome Lane. It is a worry-free zone. And pretty much a brake-free zone as well. 

Like Teef, though, I am intrigued by this strange gossip...


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> I was saying that it might be fun to do the ride on a chopper, to CharlieB I think it was.



Or a unicycle. Or a beach cruiser. Or a £50 full-susser from Tesco, with the forks on backwards. Possibly wearing SCUBA gear, or a suit of armour. Might as well ride back as well. Into a headwind. Yes, I can see how that would be fun...


----------



## Dan B (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Or a unicycle.


While wearing a tall pointy cone on ones head?


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Or a unicycle. Or a beach cruiser. Or a £50 full-susser from Tesco, with the forks on backwards. Possibly wearing SCUBA gear, or a suit of armour. Might as well ride back as well. Into a headwind. Yes, I can see how that would be fun...



Unicycle or chopper is realistic. I don't feel the others are though. Teef's probably up for the suit of armour .


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

Dan B said:


> While wearing a tall pointy cone on ones head?



Bring it on!


----------



## AKA Bob (16 May 2011)

Ian, 
 There may be some confusion? Charlie B was riding the tasteful cream and blue version while I was riding the slightly tasteless anti-theft pink and green model.
 I did make it to the BWC launch ride but only with moments to spare before plunging into the responsibility of guiding 130 other slightly obsessed owners through the streets of west London to the factory for lunch and a few beers! Though it wasn't long before I slipped off to get some sleep!!
 Good to hear you have signed up for BWC in August and I will see you then or hopefully on another FNRttC
 Titus


----------



## srw (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Like Teef, though, I am intrigued by this strange gossip...



When he wasn't hunkering down away from the glare of the sun (doesn't he look just like his avatar, incidentally), MY told Suzie that she was no longer a babe. Or something like that. I think that was before the incident of the 28-degree angle.


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> Ian,
> There may be some confusion? Charlie B was riding the tasteful cream and blueversion while I was riding the slightly tasteless anti-theft pink and greenmodel.



The blue looked green in the dark though too, to make things more confusing.


----------



## arallsopp (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I'm flattered to be giving iLB a tow, but Lonesome Lane was made particularly magical because there was a low bright light (Andy A's?) behind him, which projected a furiously-pedalling, dementedly wiggling, preposterously towering silhouette as it swung round every bend. Like being chased by a strangely graceful comic-book monster.



Guilty as charged, I suspect. As soon as I get a moment, I'll put up some of the pics. Got home to find a disc had failed in the NAS, and have been battling ever since to rebuild the music library from tags. Why the RAID circuit felt the need to replicate the broken files I have no idea.

Anyway, vid and stills will be up tonight. If I end up with the wrong national anthem in the middle, it ain't entirely my fault.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Unicycle or chopper is realistic. I don't feel the others are though. Teef's probably up for the suit of armour .



No problem, but a Planet X titanium helmet would weigh heavy on my mind... and the mounting one's steed issue, the 'armour ged on' one would face. I'd feel like lance no doubt. And I suppose you lot always end oop round table, waiting for Friar rich tuck to begin the show...


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

srw said:


> When he wasn't hunkering down away from the glare of the sun (doesn't he look just like his avatar, incidentally), MY told Suzie that she was no longer a babe. Or something like that. I think that was before the incident of the 28-degree angle.



My brain hurts! I meant I was intrigued by the unlonesomeness of Lonesome Lane for MY, and wondered if it betokened some kind of tryst-on-wheels, or perhaps an epiphany or revelation. Lest anyone gets the wrong end of the stick, or misconstrues Marin's mischievous sense of humour, this was the post I assumed he was referring to, which is a sweeter thing altogether. I've forgotten about the 28° thing, and I'm sure I only had three pints of yellow beer. Four at the most. Four-and-a-bit at the absolute outside. 

Glad you made the ride at last, srw - I suspect I'm not the only one that has been pestering you about the FNRttC, and if it took you a while to get along because you were daunted by Ditchling, then it didn't show - you pinged up to the summit on the shiny new steed with a broad smile on your face, looking as fresh as a daisy. I kept meaning to introduce you to User482, but every time you were both in the vicinity there was some uninterruptable conversation afoot, then the morning sped by and suddenly he was dashing for the train. I'll do better next time...


----------



## TimO (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> ... Or a £50 full-susser from Tesco, with the forks on backwards. Possibly wearing SCUBA gear, or a suit of armour. Might as well ride back as well. Into a headwind. Yes, I can see how that would be fun...


I could do it on my £70 Decathlon B'Twin Vitamin singlespeed (with Winter Marathons for added noise), although with the 52" gear that it has currently, I think I'd die. I've got a replacement freewheel that should allow me to bump the gearing up to around 59", which would be easier.

As for the suit of Armour, SCUBA kit, or riding back, bugger that for a laugh.


----------



## AlexB (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Unicycle or chopper is realistic. I don't feel the others are though. Teef's probably up for the suit of armour .



We did have the comedy Italian(?) who followed us to Brighton, not having a clue where we were going, on the world's most poorly maintained bike that had literally no tight bolts anywhere. I can remember that his saddle moved freely from about 45 degrees nose up to 45 degrees nose down and it didn't seem to bother him one bit!


----------



## srw (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> My brain hurts! I meant I was intrigued by the unlonesomeness of Lonesome Lane for MY, and wondered if it betokened some kind of tryst-on-wheels, or perhaps an epiphany or revelation. Lest anyone gets the wrong end of the stick, or misconstrues Marin's mischievous sense of humour, this was the post I assumed he was referring to, which is a sweeter thing altogether.


Now I'm lost. Not for the first time.


> I've forgotten about the 28° thing, and I'm sure I only had three pints of yellow beer. Four at the most. Four-and-a-bit at the absolute outside.


It's got something to do with why the moon goes down. Beyond that I honestly couldn't tell you - spherical geometry never was my strong point. Poor Suzie looked utterly befuddled.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

The lovliest fuddle one could ever wish to be. Anyone intending to turn up for these rides and talk sense needs their head examined.


----------



## CharlieB (16 May 2011)

ianmac62 said:


> Great to have met you, Charlie! Did you make it on the Saturday to the BWC Launch Ride? (Was that going to be you anyway?) There's certainly one photo I've seen of the afternoon that shows lots of interested people and one person widely yawning!
> 
> 
> I had an email offering me the chance of registration for the BWC one day early. So I'm in! Yippee, as they say! Will I see you again at Blenheim in August?
> ...


Nice to meet you, too. No that wasn't me. It was my fellow Bromptonaut on the pretty green and pink one (Teef'll remind me of his name, as I'm shockingly bad in that respect).
I'd the same email - I've shied away from the BWC in the past, but this year… …never say never, as they say. You may well see me *suit*ably attired.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

srw said:


> Now I'm lost. Not for the first time.
> 
> It's got something to do with *why the moon goes down*. Beyond that I honestly couldn't tell you - spherical geometry never was my strong point. Poor Suzie looked utterly befuddled.



Ah yes - instead of up. But it definitely went over my head...


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Ah yes - instead of up. But it definitely went over my head...






'Titus', Charlie. (and if you're that tight then man - you got problems!  )

(AKA Bob) (No, not me - him)


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 May 2011)

Others have covered the magnificence of the route, the beauty of the sunrise and the fulsome thanks for all the way-finders and TECs and the "how the bloody hell did the mad man manage that" of Andy's BMXathon.

 So here are a few a few random thoughts from a FNRttC newcomer 

*South London*: I can not remember which comedian said "In North London they have are blue plaques on the walls telling you which famous person lived there, In south London we have yellow signs asking: "Did you witness this crime" but he was spot on: Tw*ts hanging out of cars hurling abuse, check; a Mad Max bus playing jungle and full of scantily clad dancers, check, It's been 20 years since I left Sarf Lon'n: what a welcome home. 

*Nostalgia:* we passed the end of my grandmother's road, I'd not been there since she died, very strange, very moving: If you are going to have an existential crisis then in the middle of a bunch of 130 cyclists is a good a place as any.

*Conversations*, some bike related; mutual Kona appreciation, best place to fit lights' Some less so; short sightedness and laser correction, the understated joys of Northamptonshire. All amusing, informative and very friendly.

*Cadence*: I don't get out much....err by which I mean with other people and on the bike. I have always ridden a high gear and ground my way along. It was a real education to see the speed that some were spinning at on the flat. I dropped to the middle ring and span along too, a revelation and the way I shall always ride: except down Lonesome Lane .. or the rolling road between Turners hill and the Beacon,.... or down the Beacon or…oh well too late to change now. 

*I love it when a plan comes together*: I had obsessed about the Beacon, watching BBBORP's video on YouTube while studying the OS map for weeks in advance. The plan was simple, shove it in the bottom ring and drop a gear at each bend, leaving something for a final sprint from the horse sign. Worked a treat, except for the last bit when my legs simply said no and I had to hastily sit down again. 


*CC'ers in the flesh*. As first timer I found it strange to be in the presence of people who I "know" through CC but in the conventional (pre-digital?) sense do not know at all. This manifested itself in a mix of shyness and possible over familiarity (culminating in trying and miserably failing to out sprint TC for breakfast.) On this Simon I think you have nothing to worry about in terms of meeting greeting supporting first timers. With 130 riders you have to give time to those who most need support, encouragement and advice, this you seemed to do admirably 

*Klutz.* I will never go near a parked bike again: yes it was me who played bike dominoes on Madeira drive and was too knackered and uncoordinated to stand everything up again. Many thanks for those who sorted it out. If I bent anything on your bike: steel frame, multi-coloured bar tape Carradice Barley (?) let me know and I'll sort it out


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Who was the lady in the rather nice retro woolen jersey? She way marked the far end of the Copthorne School Road.
> 
> 
> I meant to get a photo of the jersey, but failed. I think she's in picture 42 of AlexB's selection. You can just see the wooly goodness beneath her jacket.
> ...



Susie or Suzie, friend of my step-brother in law Paul and another Paul. I can try and track down details of the jersey for you


----------



## ttcycle (16 May 2011)

Missed a few people on my short hello and bye bimble - the funny things is you never know who is who to say hi to; plus the added complications of it being dark means you miss faces you already know!


----------



## ttcycle (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I found that, noticing some people for the first time when they were doing the pointing "that way" bit and others at the half way stop.




Ah the half way stop!

I remember my last Brighton attempt I doled out banana bread- there are still faces from that who I don't know but remember me for the bananary goodness!

Shame to have missed you Adrian and Teef!


----------



## rusky (16 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> I was saying that it might be fun to do the ride on a chopper, to CharlieB I think it was.



I still think the Barclays Bikes idea would be great fun!


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> What you don't even dread the sight of this horror? It's enough to cure the most fervent bungalolagist of their bizarre love.



Didn't 'the back' decide that this Post-Flettonian example was an electricity sub-station, built in disguise? The giraffe-o-wall detail does it for me.


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

rusky said:


> I still think the Barclays Bikes idea would be great fun!



Absolutely.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Likewise. The annoying thing is that I saw you at the start but it didn't register that I would need to take the opportunity to speak to you then.



You saw me at the finish and the same thing applied.


----------



## ttcycle (16 May 2011)

Nevermind next time- I was only there for a fleeting moment so it wasn't the most sociable of rides!

I couldn't help it - despite knowing better and knowing really that I should take it easy and ride slowly and not over do it there was a big section in Tooting that I sprinted down - I miss doing that - just don't have the endurance to do it as well or as long as I used to! There was a cyclist following me on that stretch of the legs- anyone on here out of interest?

One thing that surprises me about each FNRttC is the very lovely pace at the ease and whim of riding in such a large peleton..hanging on a wheel or freewheeling for metres at a time really is enjoyable and prevents me from haring off at a mad pace which I find quite hard to resist. If it wasn't for the hills in conjunction with the longer ride distance I would have stuck it out and enjoyed the social side for the rest of it.


Remember talking to BalkanExpress and Ian from Northampton at HPC before kick off- sounds like they both had a great one. Nice to catch up with you too Ant. I also remember the drunken man in a suit with a kebab in hand waving us on at the corner when a few of us where stopped at the traffic lights...he was well into the idea of a race!


----------



## ttcycle (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You saw me at the finish and the same thing applied.



easily done and understandably done


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

rusky said:


> I still think the Barclays Bikes idea would be great fun!



There would be a variable interest regarding this, I'm sure. Team GB riding the 'Olympic Course' or part of, might be sort of ok. TfL and/or Barclays would have to play ball though... would be a good Martlets fundraising blast.

_"Barclays Bank donates £10,000 to The Marlets Hospice as a thank you for some of their '1000 person ride' doing the whole 58? miles from Londres to Bright on Barclays Bikes, with no-one to keep them in cheque"_


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2011)

Well there were 130 or somewhere round there of us. I didn't see rich p for hours on end, or sittingduck, or many other people. With so many people around it's really hard to tell people apart as there are multiple clones of everyone except teef, simon, tc and susie.


----------



## TimO (16 May 2011)

BalkanExpress said:


> *Cadence*: I don't get out much....err by which I mean with other people and on the bike. I have always ridden a high gear and ground my way along. It was a real education to see the speed that some were spinning at on the flat. I dropped to the middle ring and span along too, a revelation and the way I shall always ride: except down Lonesome Lane .. or the rolling road between Turners hill and the Beacon,.... or down the Beacon or…oh well too late to change now.



It's a good idea to use a relatively high cadence. Pedalling slowly, but with a relatively high force can bugger up your knees. It's generally a good idea to drop to a gear which lets you twiddle a bit faster, it's less likely to cause damage.


----------



## iLB (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I was just tickled by your characterisation of what are usually considered the most indisputably joyous bits of the ride. Even with his handicap on this ride, I'm flattered to be giving iLB a tow, but Lonesome Lane was made particularly magical because there was a low bright light (Andy A's?) behind him, which projected a furiously-pedalling, dementedly wiggling, preposterously towering silhouette as it swung round every bend. Like being chased by a strangely graceful comic-book monster.




I remember thinking that shadow was pretty sick, a rare advantage over those on less sensible bikes, and I'm always happy to be called graceful on a bicycle

hoping it will have been captured in some form on the bent cam


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 May 2011)

TimO said:


> It's a good idea to use a relatively high cadence. Pedalling slowly, but with a relatively high force can bugger up your knees. It's generally a good idea to drop to a gear which lets you twiddle a bit faster, it's less likely to cause damage.



My problem is that I'm, in cycling terms, a child of the 80's with all that entails: Robert Millar fixation, knowing that Fagor made washing machines and that racing blocks were cool. My road bike had a 42x21 bottom gear and as result spinning at speed is not natural for me. I guess that, like eating my greens, I should accept it's good for me and get on with it.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2011)

BalkanExpress said:


> a Mad Max bus playing jungle and full of scantily clad dancers, check,




My encounter went something like this:

Eyes reporting: we detect several parked cars on the nearside of the road.

Brain: OK you'll have to steer a bit to the right.

Ears: We're hearing a loud diesel engine, likely to be a bus, approaching from behind.

Brain: It's OK, we've got room.

Ears: Wait, we're also picking up loud music, must be from a car, approaching very close from behind.

Brain: shoot. That's three of us, all trying for the same bit of 3D space. Prepare escape plan.

Eyes: Relax, it's just a Mad Max bus playing jungle and full of scantily clad dancers. No car. Do not panic.




All done in about half a second.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

A ride in that bus is on my list of 'to dos'  I like that sort of thing. Maybe we could hire one to ride alongside for the whole route onetime?


----------



## srw (16 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> What you don't even dread the sight of this horror? It's enough to cure the most fervent bungalolagist of their bizarre love.


That's not a bungalow. A bungalow is a rectangle with a triangle on top. That's a bunga-bunga-low. The pickup belongs to an Italian weathergirl-turned MP.


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

srw said:


> That's not a bungalow. A bungalow is a rectangle with a triangle on top. That's a bunga-bunga-low.



You'll be pleased to hear there's a DZ coinage for just this kind of situation! The word is "bungaloid". And rumour has it that there'll be a prize on the Welsh ride for the first person to shout "byngalo!"


----------



## Dan B (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> You'll be pleased to hear there's a DZ coinage for just this kind of situation! The word is "bungaloid". And rumour has it that there'll be a prize on the Welsh ride for the first person to shout "byngalo!"


I'm waiting for the route which takes us past a bungalow with a dairy attached, just so I can shout "cowabungalow"


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

There's no such thing as a Welsh bungalow, as they all have Evans above.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> You'll be pleased to hear there's a DZ coinage for just this kind of situation! The word is "bungaloid".



Up to a point, Lord Copper. My fading memory branes tell me it was around long a go. Mr Wiki's Big Book of Facts, Trivia and Half Truths concurs:



> Bungalows became popular in the United Kingdom between the Wars, and very large numbers were built, particularly in coastal resorts, giving rise to the pejorative adjective, "bungaloid", first found in the Daily Express from 1927: "Hideous allotments and bungaloid growth make the approaches to any city repulsive"





Of course it could be that DZ is somewhat older than he looks and had a job as a hack working for Lord Beaverbrook some years ago.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> A ride in that bus is on my list of 'to dos'  I like that sort of thing. Maybe we could hire one to ride alongside for the whole route onetime?



Here you go 'Teef, website


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Up to a point, Lord Copper. My fading memory branes tell me it was around long a go. Mr Wiki's Big Book of Facts, Trivia and Half Truths concurs:
> 
> [/size][/font]
> 
> ...



A-ha! Perhaps the DZ innovation is to rescue it from its pejorative connotations, to celebrate all things bungaloid!


----------



## thom (16 May 2011)

A few pictures and videos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommers/sets/72157626737351570/
Apologies for my inability to rotate a couple of the videos...
Thanks again Simon for the impeccable coordination and righteous truck stopping demonstration. 
And best of luck Andy for the Romania fundraising.

Thom.


----------



## arallsopp (16 May 2011)

thom said:


> A few pictures and videos : http://www.flickr.co...57626737351570/





Awesome cap of Andy cresting Turners Hill, mate. If I'd known you were about to post that, I'd have begged to squeeze it into my vid 
Conspicuous throughout the set is my bike, pointing at him, the results of which are now at Youtube.

Note to self: Do not edit future videos on a caffeine high. 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK6volZa2cA[/media]


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2011)

Thom, what a lovely clip of Andy at the summit. Fantastic blue sky as well.

Thanks 

Edit: apologies for cross-post with #646


----------



## thom (16 May 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Conspicuous throughout the set is my bike, pointing at him, the results of which are now at Youtube.



Yes that is quite funny - I like the sunrise at half way - your video shows we got to the Baklava place in pitch darkness and left in broad daylight. From darkness to light is I think the underlying narrative of the ride, with the final redemption being found at the bottom of a beer glass if you manage to stay awake that long.


----------



## hatler (17 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> My encounter went something like this:
> 
> Eyes reporting: we detect several parked cars on the nearside of the road.
> 
> ...



Brilliant !! I had almost exactly this thought train on the way in to HPC where I encountered the jungle bus. My confusion stemmed though from the loud thumping noise generator not overtaking me at the first (not really) available opportunity. Experience is that these things squeeze past at speed. Weird experience.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Well there were 130 or somewhere round there of us. I didn't see rich p for hours on end, or sittingduck, or many other people. With so many people around it's really hard to tell people apart as there are multiple clones of everyone except teef, simon, tc and susie.




I sincerely hope my clone is skinnier than me. The lovely Helen looked at the photos and said "Doesn't riding with such thin people make you feel (even more) fat (than you actually are)?"


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2011)

thom said:


> Thanks again Simon for the impeccable coordination and *righteous truck stopping demonstration*.



Quite!

Wot the others said about the video


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Have you been looking at the photos of your fatter clone again?



No, this one did the damage in chez Collins...







Guess I'd better start eating better.... and figure out why I appear to shrink a foot to 5' 2" on FNRttC


----------



## _aD (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> No, this one did the damage in chez Collins...
> Guess I'd better start eating better.... and figure out why I appear to shrink a foot to 5' 2" on FNRttC



After I rode to Devon and back from Hants I don't fit into my fav pair of work trousers. Just tell yourself it's muscle, not fat!


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> No, this one did the damage in chez Collins...
> Guess I'd better start eating better.... and figure out why* I appear to shrink a foot to 5' 2" on FNRttC*



 I liked your Dark Star jersey, Greg. Nearly as much as I like their espresso beer. I notice there's a beer map on their website! Perhaps someone, ahem, based down that way could look into the relevant boozers and their possible opening times, with an eye on the post-Newhaven rehydration...


----------



## Becs (17 May 2011)

I'd just like to add my thanks to Simon and the Tecs. This was my 4th Fnrttc and the best one yet! Even though I more or less walked up the whole of Ditchling (with flipflops on my feet and my road shoes on the hoods  ), I did make it up all the other hills, which was a big achievement for me! I've challenged myself to get up Ditchling in one go by the end of the year, even if it's not at 7am!

After possibly the best (or at least most welcome) sausage and egg butty ever we set about the post-ride beverages - and I promptly fell asleep. Sorry for being less sociable than usual, I will man up for Whitstable!


----------



## arallsopp (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> The lovely Helen looked at the photos and said "Doesn't riding with such thin people make you feel (even more) fat (than you actually are)?"



Please tell the lovely Helen that we're not thin, we're _athletic_. Another admirer of the jersey here. For what its worth, you wear it well.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Please tell the lovely Helen that we're not thin, we're _athletic_. Another admirer of the jersey here. For what its worth, you wear it well.



I try. How I try. But the lovely Helen comes from a rugby playing family, and married a rugby player. All bar one of her four brothers are well over six foot and all are built like outhouses.... think our very own 'teef on steroids with but with celtic tempers! At one (very special) time we were the 4, 6, 8, 9 & 11 of the same XV. Thus her definition of athletic would be somewhat different. Think Paul O'Connell or Simon Shaw. But, fair play, I'm not it either (anymore)!

Most often when she sees a roadie she is heard to say, and not in a good way, "Oh God! Look at his arms!" before making a course Irish remark about, well let's not go there, suffice to say it involves not being able to hold on to one's woman during moments of intimacy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I liked your *Dark Star jersey*, Greg. Nearly as much as I like their espresso beer. I notice there's a beer map on their website! Perhaps someone, ahem, based down that way could look into the relevant boozers and their possible opening times, with an eye on the post-Newhaven rehydration...




I got mine cheap via on an introductory offer, and it got me a free pint when The Partridge at Partridge Green re-opened as a Dark Star tied house.. Appaz the brewery is right by Kinesis Bikes.

I'm a Porter or an Imperial Stout man myself; sort of "Black beer please" as oppossed to Madeiera-esque yellow and brown.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Nearly as much as I like their espresso beer.



This is the truest thing I've read on the internet today, that beer is awesome, as is their Imperial stout (at 11.odd% of awesomeness). If you like that sort of beer, you really need to check out the Kernel http://www.thekernelbrewery.com/ . It's between the two for my favourite beers of the moment. Maybe a ride from Kernel HQ in Bermondsey to Darkstar HQ is in order?


----------



## arallsopp (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> her definition of athletic would be somewhat different.



Ok. Can I have 'slim' then? 

Outhouses are the ugly bungaloid extension to the cyclist's practical frame.


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> This is the truest thing I've read on the internet today, that beer is awesome, as is their Imperial stout (at 11.odd% of awesomeness). If you like that sort of beer, you really need to check out the Kernel http://www.thekernelbrewery.com/ . It's between the two for my favourite beers of the moment. Maybe a ride from Kernel HQ in Bermondsey to Darkstar HQ is in order?



Like the sound of it. This is my kind of spiel: _"The brewery springs from the need to have more good beer..."_

The ride could be nice. There is, however, a problem with rides that _start _at pubs/breweries. They rarely actually start at all...


----------



## CharlieB (17 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> I was saying that it might be fun to do the ride on a chopper, to CharlieB I think it was.


Indeed it was. I'm trying to beg/steal/borrow one for the genteel ride. Mind you, my lbs sells them…


----------



## ceepeebee (17 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Like the sound of it. This is my kind of spiel: _"The brewery springs from the need to have more good beer..."_
> 
> The ride could be nice. There is, however, a problem with rides that _start _at pubs/breweries. They rarely actually start at all...



You make a very good point, they only do bottle sales though so you can always get one for the road.... Thinking more about it - they share an arch on Druid street with a salami importer and a boerenkaas importer and are round the corner from the ST John bakery - home of the most amazing doughnuts, sounds like perfect fuelling.....


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I try. How I try. But the lovely Helen comes from a rugby playing family, and married a rugby player. All bar one of her four brothers are well over six foot and all are built like outhouses.... think our very own 'teef on steroids with but with celtic tempers! At one (very special) time we were the 4, 6, 8, 9 & 11 of the same XV. Thus her definition of athletic would be somewhat different. Think Paul O'Connell or Simon Shaw. But, fair play, I'm not it either (anymore)!
> 
> Most often when she sees a roadie she is heard to say, and not in a good way, "Oh God! Look at his arms!" before making a course Irish remark about, well let's not go there, suffice to say it involves not being able to hold on to one's woman during moments of intimacy.


Funny that - I always think of us as the same size, Greg. Tell the fragrant Helen that you carry off the attire too well for your own good! We know you are Ditchling Beacon's Bartender of the Year 2010 - and that big heart is all that matters. (And not forgetting that traditional No4/5 trait of never knowingly wasting beer  )


----------



## LucyBP (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


>




This pic also captures the moment I stopped without warning, having completely exhausted my ability to pedal forward. Apologies to whoever was behind me! Didn't realise you were there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Ok. Can I have 'slim' then?
> 
> Outhouses are the ugly bungaloid extension to the cyclist's practical frame.




She read bits of Barring Mechanicals. You're regarded as 'special', in a good way, round ours. If I add slim and good looking she'll be off for sure....


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2011)

LucyBP said:


> This pic also captures the moment I stopped without warning, having completely exhausted my ability to pedal forward. Apologies to whoever was behind me! Didn't realise you were there.



Which bit of Kentish Town are you in Lucy? As I write I am looking out to Pane Vino and Tolli Italian Patisserie, with a C4C Cash for Cheques in between!  ie: I work on the Station side of the road!

And you also realise that your post was number #666 on this thread!


----------



## Tim Hall (17 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> She read bits of Barring Mechanicals. You're regarded as 'special', in a good way, round ours. If I add slim and good looking she'll be off for sure....




Mrs. Hall was very taken with this picture:







I've no idea why.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Mrs. Hall was very taken with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the QM is an ex-Beano reader. There can beano other reason... Yeh- I thought Andy looked film star-ish in that shot too, Tim... <said in true manly deep voice>


----------



## iLB (17 May 2011)

are you feeling lucky? punk.


----------



## AlexB (17 May 2011)

LucyBP said:


> This pic also captures the moment I stopped without warning, having completely exhausted my ability to pedal forward. Apologies to whoever was behind me! Didn't realise you were there.



The absent-minded photographer ruining the shot was me.


----------



## TimO (17 May 2011)

LucyBP said:


> This pic also captures the moment I stopped without warning, having completely exhausted my ability to pedal forward. Apologies to whoever was behind me! Didn't realise you were there.


Cycling up a hill like that, you *have* to be prepared for the cyclist in front to collapse, weave erratically, stop, or otherwise do something which isn't good news if you're directly behind. Ultimately we all have to be responsible for our cycling, and if you hit someone in a situation like this, it's not a lot different from a car hitting another car, and generally in that sort of case, the car behind is held to be responsible for not be far enough away to be able to stop safely.

Of course, you can have issues when you're into a comfortable cadence, and can't overtake because of passing cars, or insufficient space to overtake in a suitably paranoid manner. On the other hand, if you're going to have that much of a problem overtaking people, then you can always just sprint to Ditchling and climb it before everyone else!


----------



## _aD (17 May 2011)

MISTER ANDERSON.

...springs to mind.


----------



## ttcycle (17 May 2011)

Ah Greg hello!! I was wondering if that was you when everyone was stopped at Clapham Common waiting to bunch up when Susie was telling Claudine and myself about the lack of service at Cyclesurgery.

A belated hello - nice jersey and the brewery is a good one!

Andy - I'm confused - when I said hello to you at HPC I thought you were in a CC jersey or was that a jacket?
Great photo!


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Who was the lady in the rather nice retro woolen jersey? She way marked the far end of the Copthorne School Road.
> 
> 
> I meant to get a photo of the jersey, but failed. I think she's in picture 42 of AlexB's selection. You can just see the wooly goodness beneath her jacket.
> ...



Broadway Market, there is a lady there on a Saturday who sells them.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2011)

srw said:


> When he wasn't hunkering down away from the glare of the sun (doesn't he look just like his avatar, incidentally), *MY told Suzie that she was no longer a babe*. Or something like that. I think that was before the incident of the 28-degree angle.


Jeeezus! He's a gonner!


----------



## marinyork (18 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Not if she never finds out.



Susie wanted to know whether she was mentioned much on the forum by dellzeqq, I was trying to explain that she was and that there was even some glorious transition post in existence where exeunt The Babe and enter Susie. Think of it as a transformation in a play (she's still a babe of course, just got a different title now). I don't think anybody understood it through the substance fuelled haze of alcohol, suncream and lack of sleep .


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Susie wanted to know whether she was mentioned much on the forum by dellzeqq, I was trying to explain that she was and that there was even some glorious transition post in existence where exeunt The Babe and enter Susie. Think of it as a transformation in a play (she's still a babe of course, just got a different title now). I don't think anybody understood it through the substance fuelled haze of alcohol, suncream and lack of sleep .


a perfectly satisfactory explanation. I'll ensure that the 'contractors' are called off


----------



## arallsopp (18 May 2011)

_aD said:


> MISTER ANDERSON ...springs to mind.



Ah... You got me. I admit it. Marinyork let slip to Warner Bros about the whole multiple clones of everyone thing, and the financiers basically forced the studio's hand. Shooting schedule and post production SFX were vastly reduced, and we were able to choreograph the fight scenes in real time. If you look really carefully, you can see the slight variations in us. Mostly its jersey choice and length of hair.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2011)

We have booked the Scout Hut. Chapeau to The Tim!


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> We have booked the Scout Hut. Chapeau to The Tim!



Hurrah!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> We have booked the Scout Hut. Chapeau to The Tim!




[action]Throws cap in air. Cheers loudly.[/action]


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> a perfectly satisfactory explanation. I'll ensure that the 'contractors' are called off




I may have imagined Marin saying that Susie was a handsome woman of mature years.


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I may have imagined Marin saying that Susie was a handsome woman of mature years.








I imagine he would be sleeping on thin ice... nigh on 'dead man walking.'

Susie found the secret of eternal youth long ago, and is just 'simmering' nicely, the contents of the pot offering a seductive, catalytic aroma. 

(I borrowed the pseudo stuff from one of Rich's old school essays)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 May 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Ah Greg hello!! I was wondering if that was you when everyone was stopped at Clapham Common waiting to bunch up when Susie was telling Claudine and myself about the lack of service at Cyclesurgery.
> 
> A belated hello - nice jersey and the brewery is a good one!



A pleasure to meet you. Never short of an opinion me  (but those guys are the pits)

I've now decided my next bike has to be a Kinesis on the basis of proximity to Dark Star!


----------



## hatler (18 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> We have booked the Scout Hut. Chapeau to The Tim!



Fabbo !!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I may have imagined Marin saying that Susie was a handsome woman of mature years.


whoops! Contractors back on the case!


----------



## marinyork (18 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I may have imagined Marin saying that Susie was a handsome woman of mature years.



Eh? Did you spend a bit too much time down the pub last night? 

Are you sure that's not the sort of thing you'd say .


----------



## LucyBP (18 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Which bit of Kentish Town are you in Lucy? As I write I am looking out to Pane Vino and Tolli Italian Patisserie, with a C4C Cash for Cheques in between!  ie: I work on the Station side of the road!
> 
> And you also realise that your post was number #666 on this thread!




That is indeed the bit of KT we live in! A bit towards the east of the station.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Eh? Did you spend a bit too much time down the pub last night?
> 
> Are you sure that's not the sort of thing you'd say .




You're probably right Marinho! I may have been referring to mrs rp!


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

LucyBP said:


> That is indeed the bit of KT we live in! A bit towards the east of the station.



Ah - the high life... who needs Brighton?	Land of Veolia-clad refuse operatives, road sweepers and traffic wardens, with regular crops of chuggers trying to harvest money from the local masses! All offset by hoardes of PCSOs carrying offensive weapons in the form of 'Greggs' plastic bags, stuffed with pies and Coke.


----------



## iLB (19 May 2011)

so I might be hobbling around the library this morning after my left knee gave up 125 miles into the Sheffield>York>Sheffield (or in my case nearly Sheffield and a train the rest of the way) ride yesterday, but in the words of Fignon 'a true cyclist sometimes has to bite the dust before he can reach the stars', i'll rest up and get it mended and come back stronger...

donations at this point stand at £479 , you can consider my flabber to be ghasted. thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2011)

iLB said:


> so I might be hobbling around the library this morning after my left knee gave up 125 miles into the Sheffield>York>Sheffield (or in my case nearly Sheffield and a train the rest of the way) ride yesterday, but in the words of Fignon 'a true cyclist sometimes has to bite the dust before he can reach the stars', i'll rest up and get it mended and come back stronger...
> 
> donations at this point stand at £479 , you can consider my flabber to be ghasted. thank you.



Make that £500 now Andy.





Well done.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2011)

Thanks for remindiing me - must go and do that.


Just did a cycle streets route from HPC to the Darkstar brewery btw - a handy 52 miles with a couple of decent lumps at the 1/3 and 2/3 mark - sounds eminently doable..... and they do tours for groups on a Saturday.....


----------



## marinyork (19 May 2011)

iLB said:


> so I might be hobbling around the library this morning after my left knee gave up 125 miles into the Sheffield>York>Sheffield (or in my case nearly Sheffield and a train the rest of the way) ride yesterday, but in the words of Fignon 'a true cyclist sometimes has to bite the dust before he can reach the stars', i'll rest up and get it mended and come back stronger...
> 
> donations at this point stand at £479 , you can consider my flabber to be ghasted. thank you.



How did you get that to be 125 miles? What route did you take?

Well done, nice ride to do in a day.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Make that £500 now Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And a bit more on top.

Chapeau.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> And a bit more on top.
> 
> Chapeau.



Well done indeed. Hope I do as well as that!!........


----------



## iLB (19 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> How did you get that to be 125 miles? What route did you take?
> 
> Well done, nice ride to do in a day.



we headed east as far as Bawtry, then went north via Selby. Quite a circuitous route, deliberately epic.

So glad I ended up on the train, front wheel had been feeling odd (juddery) under braking...

this happened later that evening *bang*


----------



## Tim Hall (19 May 2011)

Hmm. Those shoes Andy, do they take cleats?

Enquiring minds etc.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 May 2011)

Eek! You had a lucky escape


(I hope those aren't your new cycling shoes showing in that picture).


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Hmm. Those shoes Andy, do they take cleats?
> 
> Enquiring minds etc.



Damn! I was just going to write that, you cove.


----------



## clivedb (23 May 2011)

A few photos here:
Brighton - May


----------



## rusky (23 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> You appear to have caught me getting a telling off.



What did you do you naughty boy?


----------



## clivedb (23 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> You appear to have caught me getting a telling off.



I didn't want to speculate - had he heard about the mudguards and the rack on the republican ride?


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I don't know. Anyone want to own up to snitching?



Possibly the bloke on his mobile at the garage took a dislike and grassed you up, Adrian. There was so much swearing, he could have been chatting to Susie I suppose?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2011)

I was the bearer of bad news........


----------



## rich p (25 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Appear



West or Palace?

Palace would be appropriate for Adrian I suppose, crystal or otherwise.


----------



## User10571 (25 May 2011)

rich p said:


> West or Palace?
> 
> Palace would be appropriate for Adrian I suppose, crystal or otherwise.



Gosh! That's an exemplary piece of glossary flexing going on there.


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> Gosh! That's an exemplary piece of *glossary flexing* going on there.



I thought Davy did that with his thighs.

Good one Rich - the peer of the end show.


----------



## rusky (25 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> But to be really peerless, one must be right on - no such place as Palace pier any more!



Everyone still calls it Palace Pier as that's its rightful name


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2011)

I always consider Rich to be pal as peer...


----------



## rusky (25 May 2011)

BTW, Brighton's not a city in case anyone says otherwise


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> The BMX had gone on ahead?


nope - I was telling you that my yellow bag was not for sale at any price...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2011)

rusky said:


> BTW, Brighton's not a city in case anyone says otherwise




City of Brighton and Hove, actually, darling.


----------



## rusky (25 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> City of Brighton and Hove, actually, darling.



Exactly


----------



## rich p (26 May 2011)

Hove is Brighton's maiden aunt.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Hove is Brighton's maiden aunt.




Isn't Hove pronounced 'Hovac-tuly' any more then?


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2011)

All this Rich and Greg 'old codgery stuff' allows me to slip this in - one of my faves! H to the is O, V to the is A - and onward! 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn7Nx6eR_GE[/media]


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

who bigged up the ride to a young woman from Barcelona at HPC? She's registered for Whitstable, and introduced a friend


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> who bigged up the ride to a young woman from Barcelona at HPC? She's registered for Whitstable, and introduced a friend



No way, José! Real mad that is...


----------



## Shadow (4 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> who bigged up the ride to a young woman from Barcelona at HPC? She's registered for Whitstable, and introduced a friend



Pleading not guilty, m'lud.

There were 2 chaps in suits who wanted to know what we were up to, one of whom was a keen cyclist; there were another 3 who were keen to join us there and then but felt that the party they were cycling to at New Cross(?) seemed a better bet altho' we were all invited apparently and there was a youngish, attractive female with dark curly tresses with a foreign accent who was also interested in what were doing. (I had no idea she was from Barcelona or could it have been someone else!!!). 

The chap I was having a chat with explained to all concerned that we were imminently off to brighton. Do not know his name, real or nom d'internet!

Why you ask DZ?


----------



## iLB (4 Jul 2011)

25 of us are flying out to Budapest then driving into Romania at 2pm this afternoon; thanks again to everyone that encouraged on the night and donated-see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2011)

iLB said:


> 25 of us are flying out to Budapest then driving into Romania at 2pm this afternoon; thanks again to everyone that encouraged on the night and donated-see you in a couple of weeks



Godspeed you all.


----------



## Mice (4 Jul 2011)

iLB said:


> 25 of us are flying out to Budapest then driving into Romania at 2pm this afternoon; thanks again to everyone that encouraged on the night and donated-see you in a couple of weeks




Good luck iLB. What you are doing - and what you did by FNRttC BMXing to Brighton  - is awesome. Turners Hill has seen nothing like it

Hope it all goes well and the money keeps coming in.

M


----------

